# AEW x NJPW Supershow Forbidden Door June 26th Discussion Thread



## Dr. Middy

This is gonna be amazing. 

But we gotta see Bryan/ZSJ just put together a wrestling clinic.


----------



## Gn1212

So many combinations. 
Punk v Ospreay
Mox v Tanahashi
Bryan v Okada

I know I've given him shit but Kenny has to be back for this.


----------



## One Shed

Hopefully they actually build to it and not just announce a bunch of matches in a void.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Mox/Tana
Punk/Ospreat
Danielson/Okada
Joe/Shingo


----------



## AthleticGirth

Excellent. No boundaries or promotions deluding their audience they exist in their own universe - just two wrestling promotions combining their talent to hopefully put on a great show for the fans. 

So many mouth watering match ups on the table.


----------



## Prosper

Two Sheds said:


> Hopefully they actually build to it and not just announce a bunch of matches in a void.


Special case compared to ROH this time, New Japans entire main event level roster won’t be here for months on end, the best they can do is shoot a bunch of videos to send in to air on Dynamite most likely.


----------



## omaroo

Even I don't watch NJPW can't deny big time stars like Tana, Okada, Naito, ishii, ibushi etc

Gona be alot dream matches and no doubt arena will be completely sold out.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

If Okada is somehow not involved, I’ll riot.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Cool for the smarks but again, how does this grow AEW's audience? How does this do anything for their declining TV ratings?

Also, the politics are going to be fun.


----------



## taker_2004

AthleticGirth said:


> Excellent. No boundaries or promotions deluding their audience they exist in their own universe - just two wrestling promotions combining their talent to hopefully put on a great show for the fans.


This is actually a good point. While there is NJPW America now, for the most part, they aren't direct competitors. I say NJPW would be happy if Khan shook hands on sending AEW stars to Tokyo Dome or even (marks out) Japan National Stadium for a super card in future. I don't even particularly follow either fed and I'm on that hype train.


----------



## One Shed

Prosper said:


> Special case compared to ROH this time, New Japans entire main event level roster won’t be here for months on end, the best they can do is shoot a bunch of videos to send in to air on Dynamite most likely.


They did nothing to build up ROH either. FTR vs Briscos? Nothing. Joe vs. Suzuki? Nothing. I just do not care about a bunch of matches in a vacuum with a bunch of people most of which I may have heard their name before but have no idea who they really or, or what their story is.


----------



## Saintpat

I’m interested in (and hope we learn) the promotional financial dynamics of this.

Is it a 50/50 split? Does that mean New Japan puts up 50 percent of the advertising fees and building rental and o production expenses — and then collects 50 percent of the profits?

Or is Tony paying a set fee to New Japan for a talent loan and taking on all expenses and keeping the profit?

(Or is it Tony pays everything for this show and keeps all the proceeds, but there’s an agreement for a show in Japan and NJPW owns that one?)

Same questions for foreign rights fees and who owns the production for library purposes, or do they both get that?

Lots of interesting things to ponder. I’m sure it will be a success but I’d love to know more of the nuts and bolts.


----------



## Scuba Steve

What I am currently expecting in terms of a card :

-Punk VS Tanahashi (dream match main event) 
-Moxley VS Okada (NJPW Title match) 
-Hanger VS Ospreay (AEW Title match) 
-Bryan VS ZSJ
-FTR VS United Empire
-Lee VS Ishii
-Joe VS Shingo
-Jay White, Adam Cole, Young Bucks VS G.O.D and two more who end up in their new stable. 
-Hardy Boyz in some multi man tag match (maybe paired with Christian and Jurassic Express).


I don't think we get the Okada VS Punk or Danielson dream match yet, probably on a future joint supershow. Their champion probably gets a big showcase against a top AEW star who can afford the loss yet still deliver a strong match between 2 top stars, same with the AEW champion. 

Mox can win in DC and use that to propel him to the Okada match. Punk loses at DoN, furthering the big names Hanger goes over on his current title reign. 

Not sure if Kenny is back or not for this show. And I don't know if Takeshita might be able to take part here.


----------



## Tell it like it is

Kenny has to be there right? Even if he doesn't wrestle, he could come out for an appearance. This just seems wrong with no Omega. That being said I'm still hyped!


----------



## Prosper

Two Sheds said:


> They did nothing to build up ROH either. FTR vs Briscos? Nothing. Joe vs. Suzuki? Nothing. I just do not care about a bunch of matches in a vacuum with a bunch of people most of which I may have heard their name before but have no idea who they really or, or what their story is.


Yeah that’s what I meant, the FTR/Briscoes match should have gotten more build. This Super show on the other hand will be very hard to build week over week. In this case I think just booking a card of dream matches and showing interview packages on Dynamite works fine.


----------



## Scuba Steve

Chip Chipperson said:


> Cool for the smarks but again, how does this grow AEW's audience? How does this do anything for their declining TV ratings?
> 
> Also, the politics are going to be fun.


How does running a one off joint supershow hurt their product? Does it shrink their audience? Will this have a negative impact on their ratings?


----------



## One Shed

Prosper said:


> Yeah that’s what I meant, the FTR/Briscoes match should have gotten more build. This Super show on the other hand will be very hard to build week over week. In this case I think just booking a card of dream matches and showing interview packages on Dynamite works fine.


It is more ADD booking. Just hurry up and throw something together vs taking the time to do it right. They had three years to put something like this together and it is going to probably end up more like the WCW Invasion without the invaders being around before the show. I hope I am wrong.


----------



## BigMacAttack44

I couldn't give one single shit about this at all. Plus TK lost my faith in his "big announcements". He is officially made AEW for the hardcore fan, and forgot what made AEW so special in the first place. I was starting to get excited for ROH again because the "supercard of honor" ppv was really good. I was hoping the announcement was to do about a tv deal or something. This? Whatever!


----------



## TD Stinger

I'm thinking matches like:

Okada vs. Punk
ZSJ or Ishii vs. Bryan
Hiromu vs. Darby.

Off the top of me head.


----------



## Oracle

I hope they have plans for the Talents that are going to be on the show to have some sort of appearances and introduction to the Western Audience on AEW TV and its not random matches just thrown together with no build.


----------



## 3venflow

Predicting this will be AEW's second $1m gate. I have my reservations about if we'll get the dream matches or a bunch of big tags with a designated loser in each. They should be able to negotiate a trade-off, like Okada d. Danielson, Punk d. Tanahashi, Miro d. Shingo, Naito d. Andrade. That kind of thing.

Just like All Out 2021 was the best U.S. show last year, this could be the best show of 2022 if they get it right. I could see Wrestle Kingdom night one or two next year having a similar theme at the Tokyo Dome. Omega's return to Japan would be a big selling point for NJ.


----------



## Prosper

Two Sheds said:


> It is more ADD booking. Just hurry up and throw something together vs taking the time to do it right. They had three years to put something like this together and it is going to probably end up more like the WCW Invasion without the invaders being around before the show. I hope I am wrong.


I mean they probably just came to an agreement, we don't know the logistics on how this came together, or how long it took for them to decide how many AEW guys win and how many NJPW guys win. Wrestling promoters are hard-headed lol. But yeah I do hope we get some cool video packages and some appearances on Dynamite from the major New Japan stars. I do foresee it being difficult though.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Chip Chipperson said:


> Cool for the smarks but again, how does this grow AEW's audience? How does this do anything for their declining TV ratings?
> 
> Also, the politics are going to be fun.


Agree, I am really curious how people find this to be a major announcement. It was another "meh" announcement by Khan. Casuals in general don't care about NJPW...I also don't care about NJPW, I'll more than likely be skipping that show


----------



## Prosper

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Agree, I am really curious how people find this to be a major announcement. It was another "meh" announcement by Khan. Casuals in general don't care about NJPW...I also don't care about NJPW, I'll more than likely be skipping that show


Good thing they are not booking for casuals then yeah? The show is for hardcores so this is a hyped announcement for the AEW audience. AEW in general is mostly for hardcores.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Prosper said:


> Good thing they are not booking for casuals then yeah? The show is for hardcores so this is a hyped announcement for the AEW audience. AEW in general is mostly for hardcores.


And this is why they'll never grow their audience


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

This is great for hardcore fans but as someone who's never watched NJPW in his life this isn't for me.


----------



## 3venflow

Ohbari refused to rule out AEW and Stardom working together in future. Stardom has the best women's wrestling in the world by quite some distance.


----------



## D Z

As someone who watches modern Japanese Wrestling, the show may be full of tags like NJPW last two joint shows this year.

Nothing against AEW but they're going to stay niche market at this point. May as well team up with others.


----------



## Prosper

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> And this is why they'll never grow their audience


Why is it so important to you as a fan for masses of casuals to watch?


----------



## One Shed

Prosper said:


> I mean they probably just came to an agreement, we don't know the logistics on how this came together, or how long it took for them to decide how many AEW guys win and how many NJPW guys win. Wrestling promoters are hard-headed lol. But yeah I do hope we get some cool video packages and some appearances on Dynamite from the major New Japan stars. I do foresee it being difficult though.


The point is they obviously have been working on this for a long time. Would be a shame if it was just a bunch of matches with no build or emotion. Even most of the core AEW audience is not going to know most of the NJPW guys outside of the top few. They will cheer because they are told to, but it will not be a personal investment.


----------



## Prosper

Two Sheds said:


> The point is they obviously have been working on this for a long time. Would be a shame if it was just a bunch of matches with no build or emotion. Even most of the core AEW audience is not going to know most of the NJPW guys outside of the top few. They will cheer because they are told to, but it will not be a personal investment.


A long time on the business end yeah, but I doubt on the booking end. But don't get me wrong I agree with you, I'm hoping that we get the builds that the show deserves because this is something that hasn't been done before at this scale with a major US promotion, so they need to go all out. Going into a Punk/Tanahashi match with an actual storyline would be miles better than just booking the dream match.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Prosper said:


> Good thing they are not booking for casuals then yeah? The show is for hardcores so this is a hyped announcement for the AEW audience. AEW in general is mostly for hardcores.


But they are trying to book for casuals. The likes of Jeff Hardy, CM Punk, Bryan Danielson, Sting, Henry, Big Show etc are being paid millions of dollars to try and hook the casual wrestling fan.

If they are just for hardcores they should cut all those guys because they were just as popular with the hardcores without them.



Prosper said:


> Why is it so important to you as a fan for masses of casuals to watch?


Because that's how AEW will grow...


----------



## NXT Only

Chip Chipperson said:


> Cool for the smarks but again, how does this grow AEW's audience? How does this do anything for their declining TV ratings?
> 
> Also, the politics are going to be fun.


Lol boy please.


----------



## 3venflow

This is the politically safe way they booked NJPW vs NOAH in January.





__





NJPW/NOAH Wrestle Kingdom 16 In Yokohama Arena « Events Database « CAGEMATCH - The Internet Wrestling Database


Internet Wrestling Database



www.cagematch.net





But AEW and NJPW operate largely in different markets, so you'd hope they let AEW get the edge in America and NewJa gets the edge at the inevitable Japanese version of the concept.

Cole vs Ishii on Friday is interesting as Ishii has been quite heavily protected in his U.S. matches (ie. he beat Moose, the current IMPACT champ) but New Japan will let him lie down there (BTW Minoru Suzuki is freelance so doesn't fall under New Japan's booking control).


----------



## Prosper

Chip Chipperson said:


> But they are trying to book for casuals. The likes of Jeff Hardy, CM Punk, Bryan Danielson, Sting, Henry, Big Show etc are being paid millions of dollars to try and hook the casual wrestling fan.
> 
> If they are just for hardcores they should cut all those guys because they were just as popular with the hardcores without them.
> 
> 
> 
> Because that's how AEW will grow...


Hardcore fans like old-time WWE guys too though. We grew up watching them. But only the true loyal fans of those guys will leave WWE and follow them over to AEW. All the casuals who barely even watch WWE on a weekly basis aren't jumping ship to start watching a new wrestling promotion for the most part when they barely keep up with one.

AEW is growing at a fine rate as is. I'm not clamoring for them to gain 2 million new weekly cable viewers over the course of 2-3 years, it really doesn't matter to me as long as AEW continues to be successful. As a fan, I can't be bothered by how many people are watching on cable, especially knowing that they are here to stay. It's of no concern to me. Just keep giving me what I want. This supershow is what I want. Banger PPV's every 3 months is what I want. Dynamite being booked the way it has been booked is what I want. The casuals can kick rocks.


----------



## Jehosafat Omega

I can´t to wait, Love both AEW & NJPW


----------



## Gn1212

The usual debbie downers coming here to tell us this isn't a big deal as it isn't for casuals, yada, yada, yada.
You lot sure spend a lot of time worrying about AEW, ROH and NJPW.


----------



## AthleticGirth

When it comes to build they could do something similar to the RoH MSG show where the main singles title matches aren't cross promotion - that'll piss a lot of fans off but in conjunction with a marquee match or two on the card like Danielson against Ospreay, Punk v Tanahashi or The Elite v Los Ingobernables de Japon it'll be fine.

I expect there's going to be a battle royale at the beginning and some multi man tags. Between AEW, RoH, NJ and Strong that's a big talent pool to squeeze in.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

NXT Only said:


> Lol boy please.


How does this do anything for them? Apart from adding a cool event for smarks to the schedule.


----------



## Stellar

I am not all that hyped for this. Ishii? Who is next? Kojima? Nagata? Another appearance by Suzuki? Sure, Jay White appearing for this is interesting but exactly who else will be involved? I can understand people wanting to Omega to be active for it given his history in NJPW. 

If they use some of the top wrestlers that haven't been active in these "forbidden door" occasions between NJPW/Impact/AEW then maybe ill get in to it but until then...nah.


----------



## Gn1212

Chip Chipperson said:


> How does this do anything for them? Apart from adding a cool event for smarks to the schedule.


Fan service, good shows, word of mouth.

It's this simple really. In an age where social media thrives good shit will get traction.


----------



## Prosper

Limitless said:


> I am not all that hyped for this. Ishii? Who is next? Kojima? Nagata? Another appearance by Suzuki? Sure, Jay White appearing for this is interesting but exactly who else will be involved? I can understand people wanting to Omega to be active for it given his history in NJPW.
> 
> If they use some of the top wrestlers that haven't been active in these "forbidden door" occasions between NJPW/Impact/AEW then maybe ill get in to it but until then...nah.


For a supershow of this magnitude at the United Center, they'll definitely be using the bigger names you would think. Especially given that the President himself made an appearance tonight.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life

ROH did a supershow with NJPW and they uh DIED. LOL.

And look at that Chicago again! lets run a supershow in the same fucking market we been too 20x in the past year.

You know what would be a huge annoucement? TOURING THE WEST COAST OF AMERICA.


----------



## Good Bunny

Darn. I was hoping to see Tanahashi vs Mox in DC next month but they’ll probably save that match for this super show huh


----------



## Jnewt

Punk vs Tanahashi
Okada vs Everyone
Danielson vs Everyone

Take my 50 dollars please.


----------



## NXT Only

D Z said:


> As someone who watches modern Japanese Wrestling, the show may be full of tags like NJPW last two joint shows this year.
> 
> Nothing against AEW but they're going to stay niche market at this point. May as well team up with others.


There is nothing wrong with being niche or regional. They have an amazing product with a hardcore fan base that supports them. What’s wrong with that?


----------



## NXT Only

Chip Chipperson said:


> How does this do anything for them? Apart from adding a cool event for smarks to the schedule.


What are you looking for it to do for them?

They’re providing a great show to their fan base, it will generate revenue for the company and its partners and sponsors. They’ll also tap into the Japanese market with this live event since more NJPW stars will be involved. There’s zero downside to this.


----------



## D Z

Never said it was wrong. But there is another whole half of AEW fans thinking it won't be niche.

Lets not use the words regional ok.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Scuba Steve said:


> How does running a one off joint supershow hurt their product? Does it shrink their audience? Will this have a negative impact on their ratings?


I didn't say it'd hurt them just said it'd do nothing for them.


----------



## DammitChrist

Catalanotto said:


> If Okada is somehow not involved, I’ll riot.


Okay, there's like a 0.0000001% chance that a healthy Kazuchika Okada won't be part of this supershow


----------



## DammitChrist

Good Bunny said:


> Darn. I was hoping to see Tanahashi vs Mox in DC next month but they’ll probably save that match for this super show huh


Jon Moxley vs Hiroshi Tanahashi is scheduled to take place on May 15th still.

You'll be fine


----------



## A PG Attitude

Can't believe there's people shitting on this. If you're not into NJPW cos it's 'too niche' you can always just skip that ppv and let the rest of us enjoy being excited about something we've wanted to see for years.


----------



## RockettotheCrockett

So from now till June they need to have some warm up matches. Just so at least the casuals know who the NJPW wrestlers are. I think Okada definitely is well known to most people. TK could consider having some NJPW members make a few cameos on AEW and ROH in the lead up.


----------



## TripleG

Well...I'm in!


----------



## DammitChrist

Man, I've waited nearly 3 years for something monumental (regarding both companies working together obviously) like this to occur.

I can't believe that I only need to wait 2 more months to finally see an AEW-heavy crowd witness Tetsuya Naito's awesome entrance, and Kazuchika Okada's grand entrance too 

Edit:

Hearing the Chicago crowd chant "go Ace" to Hiroshi Tanahashi will also be satisfying as hell!


----------



## Tommie Styles

Chip Chipperson said:


> How does this do anything for them? Apart from adding a cool event for smarks to the schedule.


I'll give ya the real answer, my guy. AEW has already benefited from the newly formed partnership (at least on this level), as NJPW World has placed AEW shows and programming to their website. This expands their worldwide base to a major wrestling hub and country. By how much, it remains to be seen, but putting on a show like this will expand their viewership on the NJPW site some in Japan, and make people aware of this product. A lot of people here (I'm living in Japan now) don't even know AEW exists.

So there you go, a tangible answer to your question. Now, leave poor Opie alone!


----------



## Sad Panda

Will be trying to convince the wife to fly out with me to Chicago in relative short time (2 months). This is something I really want to be apart of.


----------



## Oracle

Why would they blow all their load on so many marquee matchups in one shot? my guess is there's maybe like 2 headline matches and the rest are just sort of mid card filler. 

they might want to do this as a yearly thing America one year then Japan the following and vice versa


----------



## CM Buck

This is now the official forbidden door discussion thread


----------



## Lariatoh!

You'd have to say Mox vs. Tana is a lock for the show. Another very likely match would be Danielson vs. Zack Sabre Jr. Danielson was interviewed recently stating that he is highly motivated by the fact that he can't win his own award, ZSJ has won it. So he wants to face ZSJ. So I'm guessing this will also happens. You'd have to say Okada will be on the card as well, but will it be in an All Star 6 man main event? Perhaps...


----------



## La Parka

I doubt Osprey will be there. Didn’t he get canceled by the Twitter verse? Outside of Sammy I’m pretty sure TK has caved to every Twitter mob.


----------



## CM Buck

La Parka said:


> I doubt Osprey will be there. Didn’t he get canceled by the Twitter verse? Outside of Sammy I’m pretty sure TK has caved to every Twitter mob.


Tried and failed so he should be fine. If osprey isn't there expect me to make a thread calling for the viscous beating of Tony Khan though


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo!

Tell it like it is said:


> Kenny has to be there right? Even if he doesn't wrestle, he could come out for an appearance. This just seems wrong with no Omega. That being said I'm still hyped!


He'll be there. No way he isn't.



Firefromthegods said:


> Tried and failed so he should be fine. If osprey isn't there expect me to make a thread calling for the viscous beating of Tony Khan though


Viscous beatings are always a good forearm workout. Count me in!


----------



## DammitChrist

La Parka said:


> I doubt Osprey will be there. Didn’t he get canceled by the Twitter verse? Outside of Sammy I’m pretty sure TK has caved to every Twitter mob.


Nah, that attempt was back in summer 2020.

NJPW still brought Will Ospreay back in time for the G1 tournament on mid September 2020.

He's been competing on a semi-regular basis since then.

Plus, Will Ospreay just had an incredible match with Jon Moxley just last Saturday too; so he'll be more than fine.

Ospreay will definitely be one of the top NJPW names who will show up for the Forbidden Door event on June 



Lariatoh! said:


> You'd have to say Mox vs. Tana is a lock for the show. Another very likely match would be Danielson vs. Zack Sabre Jr. Danielson was interviewed recently stating that he is highly motivated by the fact that he can't win his own award, ZSJ has won it. So he wants to face ZSJ. So I'm guessing this will also happens. You'd have to say Okada will be on the card as well, but will it be in an All Star 6 man main event? Perhaps...


For the record, Jon Moxley vs Hiroshi Tanahashi is taking place on May 15th; so I doubt that they'll do a rematch a month later assuming that there's a clean finish.


----------



## Top bins

Announcements sucks. People will jump on me for this, but I don't care about Japanese wrestling it sucks and is boring and isn't entertaining. 

It's an awful announcement full of cold matches on a ppv card. None of them will have build or any heat at all. 

Awful.


----------



## TheDraw

Why does AEW keep using "Forbidden Door" when IMPACT is the true leader of the forbidden door?


----------



## Jbardo37

Give me Bryan and Punk in big singles matches.


----------



## TheDraw

Why does AEW keep using "Forbidden Door" when IMPACT is the true leader of the forbidden door?




Top bins said:


> Announcements sucks. People will jump on me for this, but I don't care about Japanese wrestling it sucks and is boring and isn't entertaining.
> 
> It's an awful announcement full of cold matches on a ppv card. None of them will have build or any heat at all.
> 
> Awful.


It's stupid. Keep shit simple. I'm already overwhelmed and confused about who's even on the AEW roster because the roster is so big and you have guys coming in and out all the time from other companies. Then random ROH wrestlers and now Japanese wrestlers that you have to google.

This kind of stuff is fine for smaller indies but for AEW I think they should focus more on branding everything AEW and stop confusing the audience. The WWE is strict on this and is a reason why they're branding is so good.

Unless AEW wants to always be looked at as 2nd rate and below the WWE they need to stop this. They have so much talent, there is no reason to partner with anybody at this point for shows like this. Just focus on AEW for a bit for gods sake.


----------



## Tommie Styles

TheDraw said:


> Why does AEW keep using "Forbidden Door" when IMPACT is the true leader of the forbidden door?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's stupid. Keep shit simple. I'm already overwhelmed and confused about who's even on the AEW roster because the roster is so big and you have guys coming in and out all the time from other companies. Then random ROH wrestlers and now Japanese wrestlers that you have to google.
> 
> This kind of stuff is fine for smaller indies but for AEW I think they should focus more on branding everything AEW and stop confusing the audience. The WWE is strict on this and is a reason why they're branding is so good.
> 
> Unless AEW wants to always be looked at as 2nd rate and below the WWE they need to stop this. They have so much talent, there is no reason to partner with anybody at this point for shows like this. Just focus on AEW for a bit for gods sake.


As I said earlier, this maybe part of a deal they have with NJPW, since NJPW puts AEW shows on the NJPW World website to expose the AEW product to Japanese audiences. People are thinking about just AEW and American audience terms only, when this deal between the two companies is much bigger than that.


----------



## mazzah20

This can only be good. In the space of a few months, AEW has added 3 high potential PPV options. All-In, Supercard of Honor and Forbidden Door.

I like it. Great move.


----------



## the_flock

Chip Chipperson said:


> Cool for the smarks but again, how does this grow AEW's audience? How does this do anything for their declining TV ratings?
> 
> Also, the politics are going to be fun.


It doesn't. They might as well rename it Smarkfest.


----------



## the_flock

Gn1212 said:


> The usual debbie downers coming here to tell us this isn't a big deal as it isn't for casuals, yada, yada, yada.
> You lot sure spend a lot of time worrying about AEW, ROH and NJPW.


Because it isn't a big deal.


----------



## TheDraw

Tommie Styles said:


> As I said earlier, this maybe part of a deal they have with NJPW, since NJPW puts AEW shows on the NJPW World website to expose the AEW product to Japanese audiences. People are thinking about just AEW and American audience terms only, when this deal between the two companies is much bigger than that.


Fair point.


----------



## CM Buck

the_flock said:


> Because it isn't a big deal.


It benefits new Japan big time after the pandemic crippled them


----------



## One Shed

I cannot be the only one who noticed Tony came out of the heel entrance tonight right? Clearly he is setting us all up.


----------



## CM Buck

Two Sheds said:


> I cannot be the only one who noticed Tony came out of the heel entrance tonight right? Clearly he is setting us all up.


Don't. You. Dare. Speak. Mr. Khan. Into. Existence.


----------



## Tommie Styles

TheDraw said:


> Fair point.


Gotta think of the merch, also. NJPW wants exposure again in the States to the level of 5-6 years ago when you could find anything NJPW in American shops like Hot Topic. AEW has zero merch in Japan, so it's a way to expose their product and get a foot in the door.


----------



## Martyn

Sounds like Punk will be the champ around this time. They wouldn’t go to the United Center otherwise.

I’d like to see a Punks title defense against KENTA. If he won’t be the champion though, then a dream match against either Okada or Tanahashi is the way to go, although I wouldn’t go all out with all the big guns here. They should leave some big matches for the future. Other than that, BCC va Suzuki Gun would be magic.Undisputed Elite vs Bullet Club has tons of potential.


----------



## I eat mangos

Not my bag, but harmless. If they really want to blow our minds though they’ll do a special series of episodes with focus and continuity, rather than the endless stream of one offs and new ideas.


----------



## Tommie Styles

Martyn said:


> Sounds like Punk will be the champ around this time. They wouldn’t go to the United Center otherwise.
> 
> I’d like to see a Punks title defense against KENTA. If he won’t be the champion though, then a dream match against either Okada or Tanahashi is the way to go, although I wouldn’t go all out with all the big guns here. They should leave some big matches for the future. Other than that, BCC va Suzuki Gun would be magic.Undisputed Elite vs Bullet Club has tons of potential.


 Actually, Punk vs. Naito sounds to me like the actual dream match. Their characters closely resemble each other. Natio is the best talker here in Japan, by a long shot, actually.


----------



## zkorejo

Could this have AEW/NJPW super team vs UElite/Bullet Club?

This seemed like the direction they might be going by the looks of that segment. 

Bucks, Cole, Jay White, Evil/Kenta vs Top faces from AEW and NJPW. Omega could show up here after the match looking pissed at Bucks and Cole.


----------



## Garty

The match-up possibilities are endless, but the main "theme" seems to be Bullet Club vs AEW...


----------



## zkorejo

Gn1212 said:


> The usual debbie downers coming here to tell us this isn't a big deal as it isn't for casuals, yada, yada, yada.
> 
> You lot sure spend a lot of time worrying about AEW, ROH and NJPW.


Ikr. Same old bullshit by the same old Debbi downers.... It's just white noise at this point.

I am fucking hyped for this. Nothing is stopping the hype train.


----------



## Garty

Two Sheds said:


> I cannot be the only one who noticed Tony came out of the heel entrance tonight right? Clearly he is setting us all up.


Last night, everyone walked out of the opposite of their usual heel/face entrance. I've only seen this done a few times, but still don't know why it's done when it is.


----------



## 3venflow

__





WCW Starrcade 1995 - "World Cup Of Wrestling" « Events Database « CAGEMATCH - The Internet Wrestling Database


Internet Wrestling Database



www.cagematch.net





Starrcade 95 had a 'World Cup of Wrestling' theme they could potentially follow. It was decent but New Japan has better workers now for the most part. Back then, All Japan was the workrate fed in Japan while New Japan was a hybrid of things (much of the workrate coming from the juniors like Otani, Liger and Kanemoto) and the mainstream option.

I'd be ok with two huge singles matches for the AEW and IWGP belts (ie. Punk vs. Tanahashi if Punk wins at DoN, Okada vs. Danielson) and then a mix of big tags and novelty singles matches underneath. They could also run IWGP Tag and AEW Tag Title bouts and trade off wins (or even trade titles for a while; FTR to win IWGP Tag, G.O.D. or Dangerous Tekkers to win AEW Tag?). As mentioned, it doesn't _need_ to be crammed from top to bottom and if they pile on the dream matches one after another it could exhaust fans. This will be a years-long relationship they can get a lot out of.

If Omega returns as a babyface, Omega/Ibushi vs. Jay White/Adam Cole would be a good example of a big tag match. If he's a heel, then Omega/Jay White vs. Hangman/Ibushi (Kenny vs. his former best friends).

*"What does this bring to AEW?"*

How about a big gate? You bad faithers call Tony a money mark who spends willy nilly, but this show has potential to make $1m+ in live gate and whatever they earn from PPV (my guess is over 100,000 buys). In terms of building a lasting legacy, you also want shows and events that will linger in the mind for many years to come. If you have a reputation as a company that consistently puts on good big shows, it's only good for your brand image. This is likely to do that than some generic monthly 'PLE' with rematches from TV.

This tired old casuals rhetoric is equally bizarre and annoying especially when the only way people measure it is by arbitrary *domestic* TV ratings (use some common sense: the *only* objective way to measure TV ratings is how it compares to everything else in the Nielsen rankings; ie. Rampage finished 2nd out of 300+ shows in its timeslot on cable, but if you only look at the numbers you think 'bad'). Yes, they could do some things better like introduce talent more thoroughly, but sustaining what they have in a challenging market is more important.


----------



## hunterxhunter

I have feelings that Tony will buy njpw in the future 
Maybe I'm wrong 
Who knows 🤔


----------



## Stylebender

As long as Punk or Bryan wrestles Okada or Tanahashi I'm a happy camper. Thats the true forbidden door. Mox,Jericho,Omega etc have been in Japan. We all dreamed about Bryan and Punk facing these guys a decade ago. Its finally happening


----------



## 3venflow

Some of NJPW's top stars' entrance themes:


----------



## Gwi1890

BigMacAttack44 said:


> I couldn't give one single shit about this at all. Plus TK lost my faith in his "big announcements". He is officially made AEW for the hardcore fan, and forgot what made AEW so special in the first place. I was starting to get excited for ROH again because the "supercard of honor" ppv was really good. I was hoping the announcement was to do about a tv deal or something. This? Whatever!


I thought that’s what made AEW special in the first place it was an accessible alternative to actual wrestling fans .


----------



## Prized Fighter

Garty said:


> Last night, everyone walked out of the opposite of their usual heel/face entrance. I've only seen this done a few times, but still don't know why it's done when it is.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1516779740987682816


----------



## Ayres

This is great for both companies and the fans. I would love to see a 3-way match included on the card.


----------



## Ayres

Love to see this take place in the USA, maybe next year they can do it in Japan. AEW could also do a tour of Asia while over there, would really grow the brand even more.


----------



## Lurker V2.0

Explain the name of the show to me. Was NJPW forbidden until now?


----------



## Geeee

Lurker V2.0 said:


> Explain the name of the show to me. Was NJPW forbidden until now?


TK has the term "Forbidden Door" trademarked, so probably he has to use it in order to keep it.

It is a term that AEW has frequently used to describe interpromotional match-ups. Obviously, none of them are actually forbidden or they wouldn't take place LOL


----------



## Saintpat

Geeee said:


> TK has the term "Forbidden Door" trademarked, so probably he has to use it in order to keep it.
> 
> It is a term that AEW has frequently used to describe interpromotional match-ups. Obviously, none of them are actually forbidden or they wouldn't take place LOL


I think of it as kind of like a forbidden window but sturdier and opaque.


----------



## Good Bunny

DammitChrist said:


> Jon Moxley vs Hiroshi Tanahashi is scheduled to take place on May 15th still.
> 
> You'll be fine


YEREEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAA-


----------



## One Shed

Garty said:


> Last night, everyone walked out of the opposite of their usual heel/face entrance. I've only seen this done a few times, but still don't know why it's done when it is.


Yeah, I was not completely paying attention to every entrance but caught Tony doing that. Maybe since Japan drives on the left haha? Oh well, weird.


----------



## RainmakerV2

hunterxhunter said:


> I have feelings that Tony will buy njpw in the future
> Maybe I'm wrong
> Who knows 🤔



Uh. You're wrong.


----------



## Tommie Styles

hunterxhunter said:


> I have feelings that Tony will buy njpw in the future
> Maybe I'm wrong
> Who knows 🤔


Yea, I agree with Rainmaker. If Tony wants to buy NJPW, he'd either have to wait until NJPW is about dead, and their conglomerate owner, Bushi Road is willing to sell it (not unlike RoH), or buy Bushi Road itself.
I'm not sure if TK knows what to do with an Anime Studio, Music Studio, Mobile Game studio, and a bunch of other things Bushi Road has their tentacles in just to own a wrestling company.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo!

Martyn said:


> Sounds like Punk will be the champ around this time. They wouldn’t go to the United Center otherwise.
> 
> I’d like to see a Punks title defense against KENTA. If he won’t be the champion though, then a dream match against either Okada or Tanahashi is the way to go, although I wouldn’t go all out with all the big guns here. They should leave some big matches for the future. Other than that, BCC va Suzuki Gun would be magic.Undisputed Elite vs Bullet Club has tons of potential.


Might be right about punk but could also be that it's just a really hardcore wrestling city that would be willing to buy tickets for a supercard like this.


----------



## DammitChrist

Hiromu Takahashi's entrance theme is a freaking banger (especially the little guitar riffs) :





*A*


----------



## Saintpat

Tommie Styles said:


> Yea, I agree with Rainmaker. If Tony wants to buy NJPW, he'd either have to wait until NJPW is about dead, and their conglomerate owner, Bushi Road is willing to sell it (not unlike RoH), or buy Bushi Road itself.
> I'm not sure if TK knows what to do with an Anime Studio, Music Studio, Mobile Game studio, and a bunch of other things Bushi Road has their tentacles in just to own a wrestling company.


Have no idea whether he even wants it, but he could buy Bushi and keep NJPW while selling off the other assets. Happens all the time in acquisitions.


----------



## 3venflow

Buying promotions in Japan and Mexico is much harder than it sounds. Just ask WWE who made offers for multiple promotions and got knocked back. New Japan is under great ownership with Bushiroad anyway, the same company that owns Stardom.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Prosper said:


> I’m hyped for this. Hardcore wrestling fans dream. If it wasn’t for the pandemic we would have gotten this during Omega’s title reign. What matches would you like to see?
> 
> Personally I want:
> 
> Okada vs Omega
> Punk vs Tanahashi
> Bryan vs Jay White
> Ospreay vs Hangman


Bucks v G.O.D
Kenny v iBushi
Hangman v Okada (c)
Punk (c) v Naito
Bryan v Shingo or ZSJ
Mox v Tanahashi
FTR v United Empire (tag belts)
Ospreay v Darby


----------



## thisissting

Think I'll give this a swerve not been impressed by any of the old Japanese 'legends', the women or the likes of Jay White or takashita. Japanese style seems more fake than I'm willing to watch with the stupid back and forward chops, no selling and bad comedy spots.

That match between Joe and suzuki the other week was and embarrassment to the business. The guy looked like a walking corpse.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Chip Chipperson said:


> How does this do anything for them? Apart from adding a cool event for smarks to the schedule.


you mean a likely 1m USD gate and a 10m USD ppv does ‘nothing’ ? Not to mention merch sales, meet and greet money and all else that can flow from this 

this is not one of their 4 ppvs - its all extra on top


----------



## Jedah

As I said in the other thread, this should be a defining moment for both companies. They absolutely cannot skimp on big matches and think 10 man tags are a substitute. We need to see top names go at it and some of them will just need to lose. It's that simple.

And yeah, I hope they actually build to it after Double or Nothing on Dynamite, instead of just presenting the matches out of nowhere. They should be going all out for this. Don't be lazy.



3venflow said:


> Ohbari refused to rule out AEW and Stardom working together in future. Stardom has the best women's wrestling in the world by quite some distance.
> 
> View attachment 121049


If the women are part of the show, Stardom absolutely needs to be involved. If not, just leave them off.


----------



## fabi1982

I would like to see Bryan vs. Naito. Naito was always a fav of mine. And maybe Punk losing. Kenny comeback seems to happen here, hope he comes back as the Kenny prior to AEW.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

fabi1982 said:


> I would like to see Bryan vs. Naito. Naito was always a fav of mine. And maybe Punk losing. Kenny comeback seems to happen here, hope he comes back as the Kenny prior to AEW.


Naito making his entrance to a packed Chicago will be amazing


----------



## Scuba Steve

Chip Chipperson said:


> I didn't say it'd hurt them just said it'd do nothing for them.


They will sell tickets, they will sell PPVs, they will sell merch, they will increase their visibility and standing within the wrestling world internationally....

They will also please many wrestling fans and wrestlers around the world. 

It does some things for them.


----------



## DammitChrist

Here are some cool highlights/sequences from NJPW:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1308727078905413632

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/975151351960350720

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1346144842410307584

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1077722010204028928

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/931841141351227394


----------



## Alright_Mate

Styles make matches, so hopefully the card isn’t overloaded with dweebs who have no business being on a NJPW card.

Hopefully we get a bunch of matches, where the wrestlers beat the piss out of each other.

Danielson vs Sabre JR is a must.


----------



## fabi1982

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Naito making his entrance to a packed Chicago will be amazing


I will watch that for sure!!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

MJF didn’t start saying ‘njpw is shit’ a month ago out of nowhere

neither did he start mentioning O-Khan for no reason


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1516976953818898432
united empire v pinnacle might be interesting since i already predicted FTR is going for the tag titles, which UE holds

longterm storytelling xD

things been in the works for awhile


----------



## omaroo

Really hope we see some storyline development with the matches being made and not just thrown together and thats it.

This is gona be a a HUGE ppv for hardcore fans so they have to literally pull out all the stops and get people really hyped and going nuts for the matches.

I do believe we will see some big time matches for sure but hopefully there will be some story behind them.


----------



## 3venflow

Billy GOAT referencing a past match against PAC. That would be an AWESOME addition to the card (and one of NJPW's wins on the night).


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1517047222453551104




__





PAC vs. Will Ospreay « Matches « CAGEMATCH - The Internet Wrestling Database


Internet Wrestling Database



www.cagematch.net





Make it happen.


----------



## DammitChrist

Okay, I REALLY want to see Pac vs Will Ospreay now!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

3venflow said:


> Billy GOAT referencing a past match against PAC. That would be an AWESOME addition to the card (and one of NJPW's wins on the night).
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1517047222453551104
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PAC vs. Will Ospreay « Matches « CAGEMATCH - The Internet Wrestling Database
> 
> 
> Internet Wrestling Database
> 
> 
> 
> www.cagematch.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Make it happen.
> 
> View attachment 121083


damn… that match would be worth the PPV by itself


----------



## epfou1

LifeInCattleClass said:


> MJF didn’t start saying ‘njpw is shit’ a month ago out of nowhere
> 
> neither did he start mentioning O-Khan for no reason
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1516976953818898432
> united empire v pinnacle might be interesting since i already predicted FTR is going for the tag titles, which UE holds
> 
> longterm storytelling xD
> 
> things been in the works for awhile


MJF v Okada is the match to book for this card.


----------



## Gn1212

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1516965756818259968


----------



## Damon Hen

Never got the hype for Okada either

Dude has a dad bod.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

LifeInCattleClass said:


> you mean a likely 1m USD gate and a 10m USD ppv does ‘nothing’ ? Not to mention merch sales, meet and greet money and all else that can flow from this
> 
> this is not one of their 4 ppvs - its all extra on top


The AEW fans run around and claim money isn't important to AEW so yeah, it does nothing for AEW. Plus, even if the money was important (Which it obviously is) that'll be split between AEW and NJPW plus other parties. For example, if 10 million USD is made from PPV buys (Which seems ridiculously high) the promotions might walk with 8 million after tax, Fite TV/PPV provider takes a percentage (Lets say they take a million dollars) split that between 2 parties that suddenly becomes 3.5 million.

1m USD gate quickly becomes 500k, they'll probably move six figures of merch but that gets split between the producer, AEW and NJPW.

They'll make a few million dollars off it which is mad but lets not pretend they're going to do 10 mil+ profit on this.


----------



## 3venflow

Some other Forbidden Door matches coming up on NJPW USA shows, including...

😍

(This same show is expected to have Moxley vs. Tanahashi and Brody King vs. Minoru Suzuki)










Couple of others... Jake Something recently left IMPACT and I like him as a worker. A good legitimate heavyweight. He'd fit nicely into ROH rather than AEW, which is too full for his tier. Should be a good HOSS FIGHT with Brody.










And QT gets to stretch one of the dojo graduates.


----------



## TD Stinger

I'm keeping my expectations tempered. Meaning I'm not expecting 10 "dream matches". I suspect we'll get 4 big matches or so and a few tags as well. As long as we get one "huge" match, like Punk vs. Okada and Bryan vs. someone good, I'll be satisfied.

Also, this was discussed in my Discord last night, but I want to see MJF vs. Yano. MJF dealing with Yano's tactics would be hilarious. Either that or MJF vs. Suzuki or Ishii to see MJF run for his life before being slapped & elbowed into oblivion.


----------



## yeahbaby!

Danielson vs Okada for the ME please.

Would love to see something like PAC vs Ospreay as well. The Lucha bros vs whoever.

Punk v Tanahashi?

A big 5 on 5 elimination tag might be good too.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Chip Chipperson said:


> The AEW fans run around and claim money isn't important to AEW so yeah, it does nothing for AEW. Plus, even if the money was important (Which it obviously is) that'll be split between AEW and NJPW plus other parties. For example, if 10 million USD is made from PPV buys (Which seems ridiculously high) the promotions might walk with 8 million after tax, Fite TV/PPV provider takes a percentage (Lets say they take a million dollars) split that between 2 parties that suddenly becomes 3.5 million.
> 
> 1m USD gate quickly becomes 500k, they'll probably move six figures of merch but that gets split between the producer, AEW and NJPW.
> 
> They'll make a few million dollars off it which is mad but lets not pretend they're going to do 10 mil+ profit on this.


who has ever pretended money doesn’t mean anything - the rating thread is just bout money.

no need to revise history to try and prove your point (and fail in the process) The original statement still stands, even with you ‘deducting all that cash’

’what do they get out of it?’ - to quote you above ‘they’ll make a few million dollars’ xD xD xD

when has that become a bad thing?


----------



## Chip Chipperson

LifeInCattleClass said:


> who has ever pretended money doesn’t mean anything - the rating thread is just bout money.
> 
> no need to revise history to try and prove your point (and fail in the process) The original statement still stands, even with you ‘deducting all that cash’
> 
> ’what do they get out of it?’ - to quote you above ‘they’ll make a few million dollars’ xD xD xD
> 
> when has that become a bad thing?


You've never seen someone say "Money isn't important to Tony so it doesn't matter" when people question AEW's finances? Can't have it both ways, either the bloke cares about money or he does not.

I mean moreso long term though, yeah an extra few million is nice but this will just be a show that happens, the smarks will get excited and that'll be that. Nothing wrong with that but I do think AEW needs to focus on growing its audience.


----------



## zkorejo

Chip Chipperson said:


> You've never seen someone say "Money isn't important to Tony so it doesn't matter" when people question AEW's finances? Can't have it both ways, either the bloke cares about money or he does not.
> 
> I mean moreso long term though, yeah an extra few million is nice but this will just be a show that happens, the smarks will get excited and that'll be that. Nothing wrong with that but I do think AEW needs to focus on growing its audience.


Audience retention is just as important as attracting new audience. You can't possibly grow if you can't retain your existing fanbase.

If you don't cater to your audience who has been there since day 1 and get greedy catering to casuals who may of may not follow your product you're gambling and taking your audience for granted. 

There needs to be a balance in what you do to retain your core audience and what you do to get more viewers. TK seems to be doing that;

A . Satnam Singh with Sonjay Dutt is a step in the direction for growth in Indian market. Core audience didn't give a shit about it. 

B. Forbidden door is what your core audience have been dying to see.. you keep them happy and then they will be fine with other decisions like point A.


----------



## Scuba Steve

Honestly, there is enough talent between both companies and so many different possible combinations to deliver fun and exciting match ups that they could do this as a 2 day annual show in the future.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Chip Chipperson said:


> You've never seen someone say "Money isn't important to Tony so it doesn't matter" when people question AEW's finances? Can't have it both ways, either the bloke cares about money or he does not.
> 
> I mean moreso long term though, yeah an extra few million is nice but this will just be a show that happens, the smarks will get excited and that'll be that. Nothing wrong with that but I do think AEW needs to focus on growing its audience.


sure i’ve seen some people say that - that does not mean its the majority opinion i’ve seen, and its not my opinion either

hell, i’ve seen people say ‘making a couple million‘ is a bad idea, that does not mean its

a. Smart
b. Everybodies opinion


----------



## 3venflow

KENTA is pushing hard for the GTS vs. GTS match.


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

Not going to pretend I know too much about NJPW nor do I watch their events or PPVs religiously. But it's obviously an exciting announcement and an exciting PPV for those who enjoy what AEW put out. They certainly know their audience. I am all aware of Okada/Omega and some of the greatest matches in Japan history just through word of mouth. But I don't know the ins and outs of the company, I don't know if they do things differently in terms of ring rules, I don't know a lot of their talent outside of the well known names of the past, who I do tend to enjoy

But what this does is also allows me to catch up on some media and YouTube to see what these guys are all about.

It's not hard to learn about professional wrestling, certainly not in 2022 and I look forward to doing so. I wasn't surprised when I hit up Twitter and saw that there was a fraction of people who where wining constantly about casuals after this decision was made. They struck me as enfranchised fans who pretend to give a shit about some imagined casual in their head because they're more interested in wrestling business podcasts than they are actually watching pro wrestling.

It wouldn't be so bad if people in the wrestling bubble were not so completely fucking off base about what casuals or infrequent fans think or want out of a wrestling show.

Just give me Okada, Tanahashi, Ishii and Ibushi on the card though and I'll be fine. Just please don't give us multi man matches.


----------



## TripleG

Off the top of my head, I'm thinking they could do: 


Okada Vs. Hangman: Rainmaker Vs. Buckshot!
Omega Vs. Ibushi: The Former Partners Collide
Punk Vs. Kenta: GTS Vs. GTS
The Undisputed Elite Vs. The Bullet Club: Bucks, Cole, and reDRagon Vs. Switchblade, Ishimori, Fale, and GOD
Joe Vs. Iishi: Let them have a stiff fest where they just clobber each other
Danielson Vs. Zack Sabre Jr: Let this be the pure wrestling contest
PAC Vs. Will Ospreay: The Ultimate High Flying Match
FTR Vs. Cobb/O-Khan: Battle of the Tag Team Champs


----------



## Martyn

I don’t think they should milk all the dream matches on this card. I’d go with 2-3 big singles matches at the top of the card and a couple of tag matches.

Either way, it’s a dream come true. I’m wondering who will join New Japan for BOSJ and G1 tours this year. Hopefully it will reignite the fire in New Japan as they’ve really been struggling in the recent years and the talent had to take pay cuts. Now, let the crowd finally cheer and make some noise and the table will be set for a new growth period!


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

I'd be happy with:

Punk vs. Kenta
Bryan vs. Okada
Moxley vs. Tanahashi

As three marquee match-ups. I genuinely wouldn't care about the rest of the card.

It's definitely a shame Omega won't be fit for this as I'd have loved to have seen Omega vs. Jay White.


----------



## Martyn

Jeru The Damaja said:


> I'd be happy with:
> 
> Punk vs. Kenta
> Bryan vs. Okada
> Moxley vs. Tanahashi
> 
> As three marquee match-ups. I genuinely wouldn't care about the rest of the card.
> 
> It's definitely a shame Omega won't be fit for this as I'd have loved to have seen Omega vs. Jay White.


There’s always a chance they’re saving Omegas return for Double or Nothing. They hinted at Undisputed Elite vs Bullet Club match, so it might be possible.


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

Martyn said:


> There’s always a chance they’re saving Omegas return for Double or Nothing. They hinted at Undisputed Elite vs Bullet Club match, so it might be possible.


I think it's likely that there's a big multi man match between Undisputed Elite and Bullet Club and I think if anything that's potentially where Omega makes his return (Not in a wrestling sense, but perhaps a run in or an appearance after the match).

I can't see him being at Double or Nothing, there's no stake there for him. Whereas there's history there at the NJPW super show.

I wonder if Page vs. Jay White may be a thing though. There's history there between the two of them ASWELL as history between those two and Kenny Omega.


----------



## DammitChrist

For the record, the Guerrillas of Destiny are no longer part of BULLET CLUB anymore.

They disbanded last month.


----------



## Scuba Steve

3venflow said:


> KENTA is pushing hard for the GTS vs. GTS match.
> 
> View attachment 121120


If Punk is winning the strap at DoN, they should run with Punk VS Tanashi like Tana wants and give it the main event slot for the PPV. Let Kenta pick up a win on the undercard and then have him show up to the post event presser and challenge Punk for following Wednesday's Dynamite or an AEW show in the near future depending on his NJPW schedule. 

Set them up with a nice title match up for free TV and a huge match for the hardcore portion of the fanbase.


----------



## Ultimo Duggan

There will be comedy. Count on at least one undercard match or a few sequences in a tag match. It would make for a good pallet cleanser in between the constant action will probably be appreciated by the audience as well. Orange Cassidy’s participation will be both inevitable and controversial among the English speaking fans online. 

Best Friends have a brief history in New Japan thanks to Chuckie T accompanying Trent on tours. A good chunk of his NJPW matches were in the US from 2017-2019 but most were In front of their fans in their home country. Every single match of his New Japan tenure was some form of tag (2v2, 3v3, 4x4, etc.) except for one singles against SANADA. Perhaps the comedy will be kept to a multi-man tag. 

For those concerned 99% of the yucks can be kept quarantined inside a Best Friends & Chaos tag against whoever fits or is left over without a match. Whatever they do the Best Friends & Chaos side needs to be shown pulling up in Sue’s van. The image of Chuck, Trent, Orange and some of Olaf’s, Goto, Ishii, Yano, Yoshi-Hashi, Yoh or Rocky Romero piling out of Sue’s van might be good enough being most of the levity for the evening.

Maybe hold off on putting Okada and Goto in the van for this time. There could be other shows in the future. There’s no need to throw
all of their “best” comedy on one show.


----------



## Good Bunny

LifeInCattleClass said:


> MJF didn’t start saying ‘njpw is shit’ a month ago out of nowhere
> 
> neither did he start mentioning O-Khan for no reason
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1516976953818898432
> united empire v pinnacle might be interesting since i already predicted FTR is going for the tag titles, which UE holds
> 
> longterm storytelling xD
> 
> things been in the works for awhile


UE vs Pinnacle?

…..MID

Those styles do not go together. I honestly don’t want to see Shawn Spears on this card


----------



## AthleticGirth

Now I want to see MJF selling some Mongolian chops. 😁


----------



## Garty

3venflow said:


> KENTA is pushing hard for the GTS vs. GTS match.
> 
> View attachment 121120


I like that proposal.


----------



## zkorejo

These are my fantasy matches for the card. 

Bullet Club/Elite vs AEW/NJPW
Punk vs Okada
Bryan vs ZSJ
Mox vs Ospreay 2
Hangman vs Tanahashi
MJF vs O' Khan

If Hangman retains, they can swap Punk and Hangman.


----------



## AthleticGirth




----------



## JasmineAEW

Give me this rematch.


----------



## zkorejo

AthleticGirth said:


>


Damn that NJPW president guy low-key wants to kick Tony's ass or what?


----------



## Not Lying

zkorejo said:


> Damn that NJPW president guy low-key wants to kick Tony's ass or what?


  Body language don't lie.

My guess would be he didn't appreciate Tony being coked up.


----------



## zkorejo

The Definition of Technician said:


> Body language don't lie.
> 
> My guess would be he didn't appreciate Tony being coked up.


Or maybe he didn't like Tony's brand of coke.


----------



## TonySirico

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> This is great for hardcore fans but as someone who's never watched NJPW in his life this isn't for me.


neither is punctuation


----------



## Not Lying

zkorejo said:


> Or maybe he didn't like Tony's brand of coke.


Yeah just having a down on some shitty c.










Had to make a gif of this. No one deserves this cold treatment. I can't get over this awkward hand ignored/side eye


----------



## TD Stinger

zkorejo said:


> Damn that NJPW president guy low-key wants to kick Tony's ass or what?


That's it. Now we need a match. See Hebner vs. Patrick from Invasion 2001 for a template, lol.


----------



## BigCy

zkorejo said:


> Damn that NJPW president guy low-key wants to kick Tony's ass or what?





zkorejo said:


> Or maybe he didn't like Tony's brand of coke.





The Definition of Technician said:


> Yeah just having a down on some shitty c.
> 
> View attachment 121161
> 
> 
> Had to make a gif of this. No one deserves this cold treatment. I can't get over this awkward hand ignored/side eye


I'm guessing Tony crushed up some ADD-erall to pass off as coke at the round table meeting prior and Mr. Ohbari was not amused or impressed.


----------



## Fizanko

With several of the AEW wrestlers having more or less direct link and history with NJPW, there are a lots of interesting matches they could make for this event, for some of those guys the story nearly is writing itself .

I wonder what card they will chose in the end, there are so much they can do with that. 
And with Bushiroad owning Stardom too, one can hope they could bring some of the most amazing Stardom wrestlers for women matches.


----------



## nailz1

IWGP World Heavyweight Championship Match
Okada (c) vs Brian Danielson 

The Elite vs Bullet Club
Cole, Fish, O'Reilley and Young Bucks VS White, Kenta, Evil and the Good Brothers.

AEW World Championship Match
CM Punk (c) vs Tanahashi

F.T.R VS G.O.D

Jericho Appreciation Society vs L.i.J

Minoru Suzuki vs MJF

20 Man Battle Royal


----------



## Aedubya

Just a question that isn't relevant anymore
Apologies if already covered over the 8 pages I haven't read 

Who would Cody have likely to have faced?


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

This is my personal fantasy card I put together a month or so ago when it was just rumoured. I added another match.

*Main Event: IWGP Championship*
Bryan Danielson vs Kazuchika Okada

Kenny Omega vs Jay White (possibly won't happen)

Will Ospreay vs Pac

CM Punk vs KENTA

Adam Cole & The Young Bucks vs Los Ingobernables de Japon (Shingo, Naito, Takahashi)

*IWGP Junior Heavyweight Championship Match*
El Desperado vs El Phantasmo vs Penta Oscuro vs Chris Bey vs Dante Martin vs Jungle Boy

Darby Allin vs Kota Ibushi

Hangman Page & Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Minoru Suzuki & Jon Moxley

Miro vs Tomohiro Ishii vs Jeff Cobb vs Powerhouse Hobbs

Eddie Kingston vs Yuji Nagata

Jericho Appreciation Society (Jericho, Garcia, 2point0) vs CHAOS (Romero, Yuta, Yano, Eagles)


----------



## Scuba Steve

Aedubya said:


> Just a question that isn't relevant anymore
> Apologies if already covered over the 8 pages I haven't read
> 
> Who would Cody have likely to have faced?


Honestly it's anybodies guess.


----------



## 3venflow

Cody didn't have much history with any individual in New Japan other than with wrestlers already in AEW like Kenny. You could've run back the ROH World Title match of him vs. SANADA (which was quite boring though) or his match with Ospreay from War of the Worlds 2017. He also traded the IWGP U.S. Title with Juice Robinson, but Juice is going freelance now as he wants to travel to Japan less (if I was AEW, I'd sign him for the ROH brand).


----------



## JasmineAEW

For me, one of the most interesting questions is, Who will face Okada?

Since the event is in Chicago, Punk makes sense, especially if he’s the AEW champion by then.

But in terms of dream matches, I think Okada vs Danielson would be a way better matchup.

Also, if Kenny is available, another Omega-Okada battle would be awesome.


----------



## DammitChrist

I think Kazuchika Okada will face 1 of CM Punk, Bryan Danielson, or Kenny Omega.

Adam Page would be a wildcard, but I HIGHLY doubt that he'll make it past Double or Nothing as the AEW World Champion.


----------



## VanillaRice10

I’ve only watched NJPW Tokyo dome shows. Along with highlights of the G1. If AEW can infuse All Out/DON shows with the Tokyo Dome shows it will be one hell of a show!


----------



## Randy Lahey

I think this show will sell out faster than any PPV that AEW has ever done. Even in the Chicago market which they’ve done often, this is the show that will be the standard bearer for not only live gate but PPV


----------



## TD Stinger

JasmineAEW said:


> For me, one of the most interesting questions is, Who will face Okada?
> 
> Since the event is in Chicago, Punk makes sense, especially if he’s the AEW champion by then.
> 
> But in terms of dream matches, I think Okada vs Danielson would be a way better matchup.
> 
> Also, if Kenny is available, another Omega-Okada battle would be awesome.


My guess/hope is either Punk/Danielson. If Punk wins the AEW Title, I could see him facing someone lower than Okada so AEW & NJPW don't have to book around one of their champions losing. So Punk would face someone like Tanahashi and Okada could face Danielson. Both big names who can eat a loss.


----------



## Gn1212

Punk v Kenta
Okada/Tanahashi v Bryan/Moxley
Ishii v Miro
The Elite v Bullet Club
FTR v Great-O-Khan and Jeff Cobb
MJF segment leading to MJF/Spears v Wardlow/??


----------



## BigCy

What everybody wants...

Okada vs Danielson
Punk vs Naito
Keith Lee vs Ishii
Tanahashi vs Omega
Dangerous Tekkers vs FTR
etc.

What we're getting...

Okada vs Hangman Page
Yano vs Orange Cassidy
Ishii vs Wardlow
Punk vs KENTA
6 or 9 vs Jurassic Express
Half the card being multiman matches
etc.

Which will still be ok matches and not trying to sour the mood but this will (most likely) be similar to the NOAH/NJPW show in that company egos will barely compromise and they don't want their best/top guys doing the job so it'll likely be an upper card/main event tier guy/team vs a midcard tier guy/team with the bigger name(s) of each company going over and them ending with a 50/50 win/loss split by the end of the night or the slight nudge going to AEW with a 60/40 or 55/45 split.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Keep in mind that this is likely not gonna be just a one time thing, so it makes no sense to blow your whole load at once and have all of the dream matches at this show.


----------



## 3venflow

Two of New Japan's top stars and two of the best wrestlers of the past 10 years, Okada and Naito. They are facing off for the IWGP title on May 1st and one of them will enter Forbidden Door as champion.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1518551993396064256


----------



## Pentagon Senior

It's all well and good putting on a super show that wrestling fans have openly salivated over for years... And it's all well and good giving us these potentially dream match ups... 

But for the love of God won't somebody just THINK OF THE CASUALS!? 

Poor buggers are still sat there, TV remote in hand, despondently flicking through the channels waiting for the perfect wrestling show to come along. It's been 15-20 years now and the godamn casuals are getting restless!


----------



## TripleG

Honest to God, this PPV might be part of my Bachelor Party! 

Currently planning it with the groomsmen.


----------



## Randy Lahey

MoxleyMoxx said:


> Keep in mind that this is likely not gonna be just a one time thing, so it makes no sense to blow your whole load at once and have all of the dream matches at this show.


Plus it means guys can take losses and it won’t matter all that much since the rivalry will be ongoing.


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

JasmineAEW said:


> For me, one of the most interesting questions is, Who will face Okada?
> 
> Since the event is in Chicago, Punk makes sense, especially if he’s the AEW champion by then.
> 
> But in terms of dream matches, I think Okada vs Danielson would be a way better matchup.
> 
> Also, if Kenny is available, another Omega-Okada battle would be awesome.


If Punk is champion, there is no chance they make Punk vs. Okada at this event. Both would be the world champions of their companies and you don't want any of the world champions to lose at the event. 

I think Bryan vs. Okada is more likely and for me, much more of a dream match.

Punk vs. Kenta, whilst no where near as big of a match, seems likely. Punk and Kenta are linked through their ring work and as world champion, I don't think there'd be any issues with Punk actually going over Kenta.

And I don't think there's an issue with those two being matches either. Punk vs. Kenta isn't big enough to main event, but Okada being IWGP world heavyweight champion means he vs. Bryan could main event over it.

No need to blow your load in the very first of likely many super events between the two companies. You want your customers wanting more, which is why I also hope they don't try and load the show with multi man matches just to get people on the card.


----------



## 3venflow

Comments from Tetsuya Naito:

In a new interview with Sports Illustrated, Naito made his intentions for the event clear.

_*"There is no wrestler I want to call out. The reason is simple. Wrestlers in AEW will all gather and shout 'I want to wrestle Tetsuya Naito!' and 'I want to fight Los Ingobernables de Japon!' It isn't hard to see this happening. It won't take long before it does."*_

Elsewhere in the interview, Naito was asked about potentially teaming with former Los Ingobernables member Andrade.

_*"Do people want that? Are they interested in me teaming with Andrade? Are they excited? My answer to that, of course, is, 'Tranquillo.'"*_

Naito also expressed interest in taking a break from wrestling in Japan, citing that he wants to expose the entire world to Los Ingobernables de Japon.

_*"I love New Japan Pro-Wrestling, so I don't want to take a break from the game. But if i ever go abroad, I want to go for a long time. I want to wrestle in the USA, Mexico, Canada, Costa Rica, Australia, United Kingdom, Ireland, Taiwan, Thailand, Singapore, Palau. I want to show Los Ingobernables de Japon to the world."*_


----------



## 3venflow

Oh me, oh my...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1519050344633876481


----------



## Tell it like it is

3venflow said:


> Oh me, oh my...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1519050344633876481


----------



## MetalKiwi

Sting vs The Great Muta for the nostalgia.


----------



## 3venflow

Starks parroting what Naito said... Starks vs. Naito would be so cool.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1519305986963607555


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

3venflow said:


> Starks parroting what Naito said... Starks vs. Naito would be so cool.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1519305986963607555


Los Ingobernables vs Team Taz?

Naito and Takahashi vs. Starks and Hobbs?


----------



## Whoanma

Tell it like it is said:


> View attachment 121412


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Starks v Naito would slap hard actually

as would Team Taz v LIJ

Hook, Starks, Hobbs v Shingo, Naito and Hiromu?


----------



## Garmonbozia

Adam Cole vs. Kazuchika Okada or bust.


----------



## 3venflow

IWGP World Heavyweight Champion Kazuchika Okada commented on possibly making an appearance for AEW during an interview with SI.com:

“Never say never. I’m always happy for more people to know about New Japan Pro-Wrestling and Kazuchika Okada.”

He also revealed several names that he could wrestle against:

“Forbidden Door with AEW has just been announced, and all the fans are predicting various matches. I believe the day will come when I wrestle CM Punk and Bryan Danielson.”

“There are a lot of truly great professional wrestlers out there and a lot of possible dream matches. If running me and Kenny [Omega] back really is a dream match, well then that’s definitely a direction to take.”


----------



## Prosper

First promo video for the show.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1520395042287931401


----------



## 3venflow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1520566320747761665


----------



## RainmakerV2

Bullet club is back in full force in NJPW. White just challenged Okada for the belt, Juice Robinson joined, and the Good Brothers back. Obviously could have big implications on this show.


----------



## Prosper

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1520743840281501697
Really liking these mini hype videos.


----------



## 3venflow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1520886027337953280
Hardys vs. Bad Luck Fale & Chase Owens for the IWGP Tag Title? The new champs do scream 'transitional champions' and Hardys in NJPW could be a good trade for a title reign. 🤔


----------



## Prized Fighter

3venflow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1520886027337953280
> Hardys vs. Bad Luck Fale & Chase Owens for the IWGP Tag Title? The new champs do scream 'transitional champions' and Hardys in NJPW could be a good trade for a title reign. 🤔


Matt has been referencing the 2022 Expedition of Gold for a little while on Twitter and now in this ad.


----------



## TD Stinger

I know it's The Hardy Boyz and just the idea of them being in an IWGP Tag Title match is cool. But them vs. Chase Owens & Bad Luck Fale of all people is not really a match I could pretend I'd be hyped for, lol. Maybe throw in another AEW Team & NJPW team for a 4 Way.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Just bought this and DON on FITE so that i could get some credits xD

i want to watch a Defy or GCW show one day, but don’t want to pay for it - finally have enough credits to get the next one free


----------



## MC

While the tag team scene means virtually nothing to New Japan, the idea of taking the titles off O-Khan and Cobb to give it to a washed Hardys is painful to imagine. Hopefully that doesn't happen.


----------



## 3venflow

MC said:


> While the tag team scene means virtually nothing to New Japan, the idea of taking the titles off O-Khan and Cobb to give it to a washed Hardys is painful to imagine. Hopefully that doesn't happen.


Spoiler below...



Spoiler



Cobb and O-Khan dropped the belts in Fukuoka yesterday to Fale and Chase Owens, who are definitely not an inspiring team.



In other news, the GOAT wants in.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1521053879655604226


----------



## MC

I'm aware that they lost the titles already, it's step two that's more annoying to me.


----------



## Whoanma

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Just bought this and DON on FITE so that i could get some credits xD
> 
> i want to watch a Defy or GCW show one day, but don’t want to pay for it - finally have enough credits to get the next one free


I wish I could use my credits to get a 'freebie' at least once. They keep expiring.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Whoanma said:


> I wish I could use my credits to get a 'freebie' at least once. They keep expiring.


they expire? You sure?

mine never have… i think


----------



## Whoanma

LifeInCattleClass said:


> they expire? You sure?
> 
> mine never have… i think





https://support.fite.tv/hc/en-us/articles/115003535214-How-do-credits-work-#:~:text=*FITE%20Credits%20are%20valid%20toward,from%20the%20date%20of%20issue


Yup. I've never had the 20 required.


----------



## Prosper

3venflow said:


> Spoiler below...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Cobb and O-Khan dropped the belts in Fukuoka yesterday to Fale and Chase Owens, who are definitely not an inspiring team.
> 
> 
> 
> In other news, the GOAT wants in.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1521053879655604226


Okada/Bryan has to be the plan, especially if Punk is champion as he would be in a position where he can’t lose a month after the PPV.

Assuming Punk wins at DON, I’d double main event the show with Okada/Bryan and Punk/KENTA with Mox/Tanahashi and Hangman/Jay White in the undercard. I don’t know if that would be giving away too much though assuming that there will be other supershows in the future. Gimme Miro vs Suzuki too if he’s back from filming whatever TV show he’s been filming.


----------



## 3venflow

WrestleTix on Forbidden Door:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1521149233470091264


----------



## Sad Panda

Damn, between the reported interest of this show and AEW possibly getting a third show on TBS, maybe things aren’t as dire as some make it out to be?


----------



## Prosper

Sad Panda said:


> Damn, between the reported interest of this show and AEW possibly getting a third show on TBS, maybe things aren’t as dire as some make it out to be?


Things were NEVER dire in the first place, people just like to be as negative as they possibly can. AEW has been a success from the jump.


----------



## DammitChrist

Sad Panda said:


> Damn, between the reported interest of this show and AEW possibly getting a third show on TBS, maybe things aren’t as dire as some make it out to be?


I just spent nearly 5 hours typing/writing a final exam for neuropsychology (development) not too long ago. I'm kinda worn out atm, but it generally warms my heart to hop on here finding out that AEW AND NJPW are both continuing to grow! 

You'd love to see it. It's a great time to be a wrestling fan!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

DammitChrist said:


> I just spent nearly 5 hours typing/writing a final exam for neuropsychology (development) not too long ago. I'm kinda worn out atm, but it generally warms my heart to hop on here finding out that AEW AND NJPW are both continuing to grow!
> 
> You'd love to see it. It's a great time to be a wrestling fan!


Hope the exam went well brother!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*The REAL Forbidden Door is open:

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1521742447457751040*


----------



## 3venflow

Presale has started and they're selling like hotcakes with thousands in the queue.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1522233471015559169


----------



## 3venflow

Could be damn near sold out before it even hits normal sale at this rate.

The First Dance drew 15,316 at the United Center. They need to be making as many mods as possible to get more in for this show.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1522236322211106816


----------



## 3venflow

Presale sold out in 40 minutes. Some seats were held back for general sale but I doubt many.

So great to see the demand there for high-level pro wrestling between stars of various nations.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1522241003629027330


----------



## THANOS

Lol sold out immediately. 

That Forbes Alfred tool looking real bad now.


----------



## DammitChrist

THANOS said:


> Lol sold out immediately.
> 
> That Forbes Alfred tool looking real bad now.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1522319080589606920


----------



## JasmineAEW

Do you guys think there will be another AEW-NJPW PPV later this year, but in Japan? Or will they hold it once a year alternating locations?


----------



## 3venflow

@JasmineAEW New Japan's president said if the interest is there they'll look at doing one in Japan. Pretty sure the interest will be there and it helps that AEW has a bunch of guys with good reputations in Japan, notably Kenny Omega, one of New Japan's pillars in their latest boom period.

I'm wondering if one of the two/three Wrestle Kingdom shows next January could have the supercard theme, like New Japan vs. NOAH this year.

I wouldn't overdo the concept, keep some of its mystique and make people want more. Forbidden Door's great sales have shown there is an appetite for high-level professional wrestling of the type you don't get in WWE with styles and cultures meeting.

AEW could also look into doing a joint show with AAA at some point, though there is less star power to work with and it'd have to be in a smaller building (probably on the west coast). The Bucks just headlined Triplemania XXX: Monterrey in front of 13,600 fans.


----------



## 3venflow

New Japan's president tweeted this. I wonder how the revenues will work on this. Will AEW keep the profits and in return New Japan does likewise when they repeat the idea in Japan? Or will they split it? I can't remember how ROH and NJPW did it.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1522349419387322368


----------



## JasmineAEW

3venflow said:


> New Japan's president tweeted this. I wonder how the revenues will work on this. Will AEW keep the profits and in return New Japan does likewise when they repeat the idea in Japan? Or will they split it? I can't remember how ROH and NJPW did it.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1522349419387322368


I think there should be some kind of revenue split for every event they partner in. With things like COVID, future shows are not guaranteed.


----------



## Araxen

I'd be surprised it the deal isn't one in the US, and one show in Japan. Maybe it isn't, and AEW being on NJPW World now is to gauge interest if a show could succeed in Japan.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Once a year would be enough

maybe you can do another one towards the end of this year with All In 2


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo!

DammitChrist said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1522319080589606920


Get fucked Alfred!


----------



## JasmineAEW

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Once a year would be enough
> 
> maybe you can do another one towards the end of this year with All In 2


Or maybe AEW could lend Bryan Danielson, Jon Moxley and Lance Archer to NJPW for this year’s G1 event. That’d be quite a commitment, but I know Danielson would jump at the opportunity, and they’d be back in time for All Out.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

JasmineAEW said:


> Or maybe AEW could lend Bryan Danielson, Jon Moxley and Lance Archer to NJPW for this year’s G1 event. That’d be quite a commitment, but I know Danielson would jump at the opportunity, and they’d be back in time for All Out.


i would not mind that at all

i‘ll even get NJPW world again to watch that


----------



## zkorejo

They better have a badass portal/forbidden door entrance stage for this. Something different and grand.


----------



## zkorejo

Just watched Dontaku clips. It had heavy Bullet Club presence to it. Bullet Club looks cool and threatening... Unlike undisputed elite. 

Can't wait to hear BC music on Dynamite.


----------



## 3venflow

They should let New Japan build the ramp/stage for this show. Their production for big shows usually blows away AEW's (although Grand Slam's ruled) and they have awesome 'big show' custom videos and entrances. AEW could learn a lot in general from them about camera angles, production and projecting their talent as big stars without needing to copy WWE's techniques.


----------



## THANOS

DammitChrist said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1522319080589606920


What a knob haha


----------



## 3venflow

Forbidden Door is SOLD OUT. Only the scalpers/resale tickets are available now for an inflated price. I'd hope AEW try and expand the capacity by altering their stage/production plans.


----------



## DammitChrist

Professional wrestling and workrate drawing really well confirmed


----------



## 3venflow

Crazy demand, they probably underestimated the level of interest in this. Man, I hate scalpers though and their exploitation.


----------



## Randy Lahey

Randy Lahey said:


> I think this show will sell out faster than any PPV that AEW has ever done. Even in the Chicago market which they’ve done often, this is the show that will be the standard bearer for not only live gate but PPV


bang bang


----------



## DammitChrist

Randy Lahey said:


> bang bang


We'll have a nice day!!


----------



## 3venflow

NJPW Capital Collision in DC on May 14th will serve as a sort of prelude to Forbidden Door. This is the card with AEW talents in the four marquee matches. Trent also teams with Okada for the first time since 2018 and it'll be his first NJPW appearance since 2019.


*Eddie Kingston* vs. Tomohiro Ishii
*Brody King* vs. Minoru Suzuki
Kazuchika Okada & *Trent Beretta* vs. Jay White & Hikuleo
*IWGP United States Championship*: Hiroshi Tanahashi (c) vs. *Jon Moxley* vs. Will Ospreay vs. Juice Robinson
Aaron Henare, Aussie Open, & Jeff Cobb vs. Mikey Nicholls, Shane Haste, JONAH, & Bad Dude Tito
Great-O-Khan vs. Chase Owens
Rocky Romero, Yuya Uemura, David Finlay, Tanga Loa, & Fred Rosser vs. WCWC, JR Kratos, Danny Limelight, & Tom Lawlor
Ren Narita vs. Karl Fredericks


----------



## Scuba Steve

3venflow said:


> NJPW Capital Collision in DC on May 14th will serve as a sort of prelude to Forbidden Door. This is the card with AEW talents in the four marquee matches. Trent also teams with Okada for the first time since 2018 and it'll be his first NJPW appearance since 2019.
> 
> 
> *Eddie Kingston* vs. Tomohiro Ishii
> *Brody King* vs. Minoru Suzuki
> Kazuchika Okada & *Trent Beretta* vs. Jay White & Hikuleo
> *IWGP United States Championship*: Hiroshi Tanahashi (c) vs. *Jon Moxley* vs. Will Ospreay vs. Juice Robinson
> Aaron Henare, Aussie Open, & Jeff Cobb vs. Mikey Nicholls, Shane Haste, JONAH, & Bad Dude Tito
> Great-O-Khan vs. Chase Owens
> Rocky Romero, Yuya Uemura, David Finlay, Tanga Loa, & Fred Rosser vs. WCWC, JR Kratos, Danny Limelight, & Tom Lawlor
> Ren Narita vs. Karl Fredericks


The single most interesting thing about that card is the move to a 4 way match for the US Title. Does the switch indicate they are going to save Tana VS Mox for Forbidden Door?


----------



## epfou1

3venflow said:


> NJPW Capital Collision in DC on May 14th will serve as a sort of prelude to Forbidden Door. This is the card with AEW talents in the four marquee matches. Trent also teams with Okada for the first time since 2018 and it'll be his first NJPW appearance since 2019.
> 
> 
> *Eddie Kingston* vs. Tomohiro Ishii
> *Brody King* vs. Minoru Suzuki
> Kazuchika Okada & *Trent Beretta* vs. Jay White & Hikuleo
> *IWGP United States Championship*: Hiroshi Tanahashi (c) vs. *Jon Moxley* vs. Will Ospreay vs. Juice Robinson
> Aaron Henare, Aussie Open, & Jeff Cobb vs. Mikey Nicholls, Shane Haste, JONAH, & Bad Dude Tito
> Great-O-Khan vs. Chase Owens
> Rocky Romero, Yuya Uemura, David Finlay, Tanga Loa, & Fred Rosser vs. WCWC, JR Kratos, Danny Limelight, & Tom Lawlor
> Ren Narita vs. Karl Fredericks


Is this going to be televised? Great card. 
Fite or NJPW world?


----------



## TD Stinger

epfou1 said:


> Is this going to be televised? Great card.
> Fite or NJPW world?


On FITE first (for $19.99), then on NJPW World later. And when I say later, probably a week or so after.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

3venflow said:


> NJPW Capital Collision in DC on May 14th will serve as a sort of prelude to Forbidden Door. This is the card with AEW talents in the four marquee matches. Trent also teams with Okada for the first time since 2018 and it'll be his first NJPW appearance since 2019.
> 
> 
> *Eddie Kingston* vs. Tomohiro Ishii
> *Brody King* vs. Minoru Suzuki
> Kazuchika Okada & *Trent Beretta* vs. Jay White & Hikuleo
> *IWGP United States Championship*: Hiroshi Tanahashi (c) vs. *Jon Moxley* vs. Will Ospreay vs. Juice Robinson
> Aaron Henare, Aussie Open, & Jeff Cobb vs. Mikey Nicholls, Shane Haste, JONAH, & Bad Dude Tito
> Great-O-Khan vs. Chase Owens
> Rocky Romero, Yuya Uemura, David Finlay, Tanga Loa, & Fred Rosser vs. WCWC, JR Kratos, Danny Limelight, & Tom Lawlor
> Ren Narita vs. Karl Fredericks


i wonder how long Okada will be in the USA for

this feels like he can make multiple appearances in AEW between 14 May and 29 June


----------



## yeahbaby!

Who do you put the Luchas against? The Gorillas?

Super keen to see PAC in a singles against someone too, same with Malakai and Miro. Praying AEW bench clowns like Cassidy and Danhausen et al.


----------



## JasmineAEW

I think it would be cool to have an eight-man tag match pitting four of AEW’s young stars against NJPW’s young lions. The AEW team could be Sammy Guevara, Jungle Boy, Darby Allin and Ricky Starks. Part of the fun would be seeing whether the four can work together.


----------



## Ultimo Duggan

JasmineAEW said:


> I think it would be cool to have an eight-man tag match pitting four of AEW’s young stars against NJPW’s young lions. The AEW team could be Sammy Guevara, Jungle Boy, Darby Allin and Ricky Starks. Part of the fun would be seeing whether the four can work together.


I think it is more likely half AEW/half NJPW vs half AEW/half NJPW in a 6/8/10/12 man tag AT LEAST once if not twice or even thrice more that night.

They are going to want to place Best Friends all into Chaos finally…maybe. Sue could drive them up to the arena if we get extra goofy. New Japan has had all manner of goofy characters from smaller promotions appear on their shows.
Hook might be a good way to open the show against one of the young boys. As much as I am enjoying Hook’s first year nearly every young wrestler at the bottom of the card for NJPW is ahead of Hook in development. Perhaps Hook and a young boy could develop a rookie rivalry. 

Hook losing to someone not on the AEW roster could make everyone stronger. They could be linked as career equals for possibly decades despite the trainees having much more ring time than Hook. It is unfortunate Liger is done. He loves to work with guys like Cheeseburger, Delirious, the late Gran Naniwa and other smaller niche characters with cult followings. Liger with Hookhausen as the opener would have been awesome.


----------



## BMark66

I wanted to get more familiar with NJPW before this PPV any recommendations?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

BMark66 said:


> I wanted to get more familiar with NJPW before this PPV any recommendations?


watch anything from Bullet Club era Kenny Omega

a lot of this will centre around that era


----------



## 3venflow

@BMark66 NJPW World is $9 per month, so if you want to binge watch, getting a one-month sub could do the trick. It has an English page to make things easier.





__





非対応端末エラー：ULIZA






njpwworld.com





These are $9.99 each and great compilations of matches from a legendary timespan where Omega, Okada, Naito, Tanahashi and others were putting on some of the best matches in pro wrestling history:

Best Bout Collection 2016 - 2019 Vol. 1









▷ NJPW: Best Bout Collection 2016 - 2019 Vol.1 - Official PPV Replay


Official PPV Replay: ✓ New Japan Pro-Wrestling ✓ Pro Wrestling, Events ✓ LIVE May 16, 9:20PM ET/6:20PM PT ✓ Jay White, Will Ospreay, Kazuchika Okada, Kenny Omega, Tetsuya Naito, Kota Ibushi, Evil, Tomohiro Ishii ✓ Lineup: 1 Wrestle Kingdom 10 in Tokyo Dome – January 04, 2016 Shinsuke Nakamura vs...




www.fite.tv





Vol. 2









▷ NJPW Best Bout Collection Vol. 2 - Official PPV Replay


Official PPV Replay: ✓ New Japan Pro-Wrestling ✓ Pro Wrestling, Events ✓ On Air Jul 25, 9PM ET/6PM PT ✓ Jay White, Zack Sabre Jr, Kazuchika Okada, Kenny Omega, Minoru Suzuki, Yuji Nagata, Hiroshi Tanahashi, Tetsuya Naito, Kota Ibushi, Sanada, Tomohiro Ishii, Hirooki Goto, Shingo Takagi, Bad Luck...




www.fite.tv





Vol. 3









▷ NJPW: Best Bout Collection Vol. 3 - Official PPV Replay


Official PPV Replay: ✓ New Japan Pro-Wrestling ✓ Pro Wrestling, Events ✓ On Air Oct 24, 8PM ET/5PM PT ✓ Chris Jericho, Jay White, Will Ospreay, Zack Sabre Jr, Kazuchika Okada, Kenny Omega, Yuji Nagata, Hiroshi Tanahashi, Tetsuya Naito, Kota Ibushi, Michael Elgin, Evil, Tomohiro Ishii, Jon...




www.fite.tv





It's not easy to find legally free NJPW stuff as they're very aggressive with copyright takedowns.

Their official YouTube uploads a free match every Monday, but they take them down after a while so it's a case of watch it ASAP. This week's is Ricochet vs. Will Ospreay from 2016 back when Will was a junior heavyweight.


----------



## zkorejo

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/SquaredCircle/comments/umija9

This show will have a great crowd.


----------



## 3venflow

This is going to be a third million dollar gate after The Forum and DoN I think. It's now around the capacity they were at for Punk's return at The First Dance. AEW's ticket-selling success is insane considering TNA with all its stars from the MNWs could never pass 8,100.

If they're using a reduced stage and open up 322 through 330, they could push it out to around 17,600 and that's not including suites. That'd make it AEW's second most attended show ever behind Grand Slam (which TK has confirmed they'll return to Arthur Ashe for).

Can't wait to hear the pop when the coin drops and the GOAT makes his AEW debut.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1524403814157230080


----------



## 3venflow

TK has confirmed Forbidden Door is a million-dollar gate. Already a huge success and really solidifies the great partnership between two pre-eminent wrestling promotions.



> Yes, I expect we’ll be back to have Grand Slam – AEW Grand Slam, Dynamite, and Rampage back in Queens at Arthur Ashe Stadium again. It was a huge success for everyone involved and it’s all thanks to this great partnership with the USTA.
> 
> It was almost the first million-dollar gate in AEW history, just came shy of that but it was really close. Of course, we set that record now for AEW Double or Nothing in Las Vegas, it became our first million-dollar gate for the live tickets and now, we just hit it again with our partnership with New Japan Pro Wrestling for our Forbidden Door show at the United Center.











Tony Khan on return to Arthur Ashe Stadium, gate figures for Double or Nothing & Forbidden Door


Tony Khan expects to return to Arthur Ashe Stadium in 2022 with another pair of Grand Slam events.




www.postwrestling.com


----------



## Prosper

Supposedly Kota Ibushi was fired from NJPW.


----------



## Tell it like it is

Prosper said:


> Supposedly Kota Ibushi was fired from NJPW.


Has it been confirmed? Let's say AEW signs him how does it affect the partnership?


----------



## Prosper

Tell it like it is said:


> Has it been confirmed? Let's say AEW signs him how does it affect the partnership?


Not 100% confirmed yet but tweets making the rounds. Couple of podcasts are saying its true.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1524572544422064129

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1524574708993298437

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1524073692703117318

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1524461261513240576

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1524573229217681408


----------



## Oracle

I hope we start to see some angles for this being built soon not much news after the intial annoucement


----------



## Tell it like it is

So how long until that smark guy makes a poll if AEW should sign Ibushi? I'll say maybe Ibushi becomes a freelancer and does appearances for NOAH or any other companies in Japan. Could stop by AEW as well, who knows.


----------



## Prosper

Oracle said:


> I hope we start to see some angles for this being built soon not much news after the intial annoucement


Probably not until DON, all their top stars are tied up in feuds.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Listen... I am ALL about AEW x NJPW

but I am 100% MORE about AEW x Kota, Okada and Shingo

we are 1/3rd of the way there - get on the phone TK!

NJPW won't raise a voice after million dollar gates


----------



## BigCy

Just a heads up guys...Ibushi is not fully recovered from his G1 Finals injury last year and he said in his own words he's only at about 65% recovered and doesn't really want to wrestle anymore. The part about him not wrestling again could be just words done in spite or anger but the rest is probably legit. I wouldn't expect to see him in a ring again for at least 6 months (if at all.)


----------



## Outlaw91

LifeInCattleClass said:


> i wonder how long Okada will be in the USA for
> 
> this feels like he can make multiple appearances in AEW between 14 May and 29 June


There is also Dominion on June 12th where Okada is defending the IWGP World title against Jay White.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

BigCy said:


> Just a heads up guys...Ibushi is not fully recovered from his G1 Finals injury last year and he said in his own words he's only at about 65% recovered and doesn't really want to wrestle anymore. The part about him not wrestling again could be just words done in spite or anger but the rest is probably legit. I wouldn't expect to see him in a ring again for at least 6 months (if at all.)


He also does not want to move to America

I'm thinking he's gonna end his career in DDTPro and do some AEW programs here and there


----------



## BigCy

LifeInCattleClass said:


> He also does not want to move to America
> 
> I'm thinking he's gonna end his career in DDTPro and do some AEW programs here and there


Could be. I think he's a good talent so hoping he does something somewhere but at the same time I like to think about and look out for the boys mental health and overall life fulfillment so I want what's best for him whatever that may be.


----------



## zkorejo

I wonder.. if AEW hiring Kota Ibushi would effect NJPW/AEW partnership.


----------



## 3venflow

Forbidden Door has now passed 15,000 tickets sold after they opened some more seats, per WrestleTix. Only seats not opened now are upper deck seats behind the stage, but since they put lower deck seats on sale there, I think they may open these sections and that could significantly expand the capacity. The First Dance did 15,316 claimed and I believe that included suites, so they may already be passed that.

*AEW x NJPW: Forbidden Door
Sun • Jun 26 • 6:00 PM
United Center, Chicago, IL*

Available Tickets => 59
Current Setup/Capacity => 15,123
Tickets Distributed => 15,064


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

3venflow said:


> Forbidden Door has now passed 15,000 tickets sold after they opened some more seats, per WrestleTix. Only seats not opened now are upper deck seats behind the stage, but since they put lower deck seats on sale there, I think they may open these sections and that could significantly expand the capacity. The First Dance did 15,316 claimed and I believe that included suites, so they may already be passed that.
> 
> *AEW x NJPW: Forbidden Door
> Sun • Jun 26 • 6:00 PM
> United Center, Chicago, IL*
> 
> Available Tickets => 59
> Current Setup/Capacity => 15,123
> Tickets Distributed => 15,064


dang… not bad for a booker that doesn’t know what the fuck he’s doing, Eh?


----------



## Tell it like it is

NJPW World has released the Omega vs Ibushi G1 Climax 28 for free to promote the Forbidden Door PPV. Interesting choice indeed

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1526390685410414592


----------



## DammitChrist

Huh, so maybe this means that NJPW isn't 100% in bad terms with Kota Ibushi then?


----------



## Tell it like it is

DammitChrist said:


> Huh, so maybe this means that NJPW isn't 100% in bad terms with Kota Ibushi then?


Who even knows at this point, but I just hope Ibushi is in a good place. But if this mean what I think it means is that The Golden Lovers will rise again.


----------



## RainmakerV2

NJPW isn't letting Ibushi go anywhere.


----------



## 3venflow

They have opened the rest of the building now. So assuming they sell, this is going to be the second most attended AEW show after Arthur Ashe and COULD be the biggest gate ahead of the upcoming Double or Nothing PPV, which has also sold a million-plus worth of tickets.

There seems to be greater demand for this show in Chicago than even Punk's return there.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1527012884764663808


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

RainmakerV2 said:


> NJPW isn't letting Ibushi go anywhere.


Adam Cole was never leaving
Bryan Danielson was never jumping
CM Punk was never wrestling
never doing a joint supershow with njpw

so many never evers….


----------



## 3venflow

Will Ospreay pretty much confirmed he'll be wrestling at Forbidden Door and if not Punk or Danielson, he'd like to face a 'homemade' guy. Feel like he and Jungle Boy could have an incredible match.



> "_They [New Japan] didn’t even f*cking tell me it [Forbidden Door show] was happening. I found out on the — honestly, this is honestly how I found out: I was sat next to me missus. I was like, ‘… All right… are we doing a show with AEW?’ ‘Yeah.’ ‘Oh.’ Nice to tell me, nice to tell me. That’s honestly how I found out. They don’t tell me sh*t, so like, for all I know I’m not even on the damn show but, I don’t know. I honestly don’t know but like, stupid if they are because I mean…
> 
> I mean the obvious ones are like, the clear obvious [who he’d want to face at Forbidden Door] I think is [CM] Punk and [Bryan] Danielson are my obvious ones but like, I’d like a challenge and what I mean [by] that is I would like a homemade guy. Like someone that didn’t come from NXT, that didn’t come from New Japan. Someone that was like a — because I think that’s the challenge is can I do a sick match with someone that was just born and made in AEW? I think that’s something I’d like to challenge that more."_


Also said WWE have tried to sign him, something AEW should take note of whenever he decides to move to America (if he does) as he could be one of their next gen of stars. He'd fit AEW like a glove.

Also, they have appeared to open the remaining restricted view seats at the United Center, taking potential capacity beyond 17,000.


----------



## JasmineAEW

Except Ospreay has a kidney infection.


----------



## 3venflow

JasmineAEW said:


> Except Ospreay has a kidney infection.


With antibiotics, he'll probably be 100% healthy in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Scuba Steve

Hanger VS Ospreay would be dope if Hanger is dropping the title.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Willie v Jungle Boy
Willie v Starks
Willie v Darby

those are the ones


----------



## rbl85

After reading what is happening with Ibushi, i don't know if i want to see a AEW x NJPW show anymore....

If what Ibushi says is true then damn that a real real bad look for NJPW


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

rbl85 said:


> After reading what is happening with Ibushi, i don't know if i want to see a AEW x NJPW show anymore....
> 
> If what Ibushi says is true then damn that a real real bad look for NJPW


i'm still trying to understand what he says - was he abused or something?

I'm reading the translations and there is an allusion to some shitty things - and his mom attempting suicide is very bad

but like.... what did they do?


----------



## 3venflow

The vibe I'm getting is FTR will challenge for the IWGP Tag Team Title. And I have a feeling they'll win them if Fale and Owens still have the straps by them (Cobb and Great-O-Khan have a rematch on 6/12), as those two scream transitional champions. That'd give FTR titles from three countries (ROH, AAA, IWGP) although it'd be more effective if they had AEW over ROH because then they'd have three MAJOR titles (maybe the idea is that they'll be in Japan a bit though, so the AEW tag champs would be Stateside). New Japan's booking of its tag belts has been a bit WWE-esque of late, so I think they'd be ok with FTR having them in return for appearances in New Japan and ultimately dropping the belts there.

BTW, Japan is close to letting fans cheer again which is when Danielson wants to go over. Kevin Kelly said fans may be allowed to cheer again by the end of May. Fan reluctance to attend shows is easing and Korakuen Hall was fuller than it has been for a long time for today's NJPW show.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1529082891220979715


----------



## Chan Hung

I wish this already was over. Sadly we will see more random japanese guys show up to promote this event, disappear and come back randomly in a year. Messes up the show on Dynamite. Keep them all on Rampage.


----------



## DammitChrist

I find it interesting how neither Tetsuya Naito nor Will Ospreay are being advertised for Dominion on June 12th so far.

Maybe it's possible that we finally see a surprise appearance/debut from either man real soon.

I would add Hiroshi Tanahashi as one of the big unadvertised names for Dominion atm, but he'll likely challenge Juice Robinson at that event since he never got pinned to lose the IWGP United States Heavyweight title earlier this month.



Chan Hung said:


> I wish this already was over. Sadly we will see more random japanese guys show up to promote this event, disappear and come back randomly in a year. Messes up the show on Dynamite. Keep them all on Rampage.


No, the NJPW talents deserve to be spotlighted on national television too; *especially *their top stars.

Many of the great workers in the industry are in NJPW atm.

Other AEW talents could only benefit working with them on a big spotlight, and this partnership would satisfy many wrestling fans who want to see new/thrilling match-ups.

This is just the beginning too.


----------



## Oracle

DammitChrist said:


> I find it interesting how Tetsuya Naito nor Will Ospreay are being advertised for Dominion on June 12th so far.
> 
> Maybe it's possible that we finally see a surprise appearance/debut from either man real soon.
> 
> I would add Hiroshi Tanahashi as one of the big unadvertised names for Dominion atm, but he'll likely challenge Juice Robinson at that event since he never got pinned to lose the IWGP United States Heavyweight title earlier this month.
> 
> 
> 
> No, the NJPW talents deserve to be spotlighted on national television too; *especially *their top stars.
> 
> Many of the great workers in the industry are in NJPW atm.
> 
> Other AEW talents could only benefit working with them on a big spotlight, and this partnership would satisfy many wrestling fans who want to see new/thrilling match-ups.
> 
> This is just the beginning too.


Ospreay has a kidney issue he was in hospital for I doubt hes going to be on this show


----------



## TD Stinger

If O'Khan & Cobb can win the Tag Belts at Dominion, doing Title for Title against FTR at this show sounds good to me.


----------



## 3venflow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1529842999584235522


----------



## 3venflow

Below are the limited view seats available. These weren't opened for Punk's return. You'd hope AEW has a modified stage. This show is going to look amazing on TV/PPV, especially if they don't dim the lights, a mistake they have made for previous well attended shows.


----------



## RainmakerV2

It will be interesting to see what NJPW does with their belts at Dominion on June 12th. They've got Okada vs. White for the belt and the potential for Bullet Club to have every single belt in the promotion after the show. That would certainly be quite the way to reintroduce the BC to an American audience at Forbidden Door. Or they can keep it on Okada and have their golden boy walk into FB as champion.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

RainmakerV2 said:


> It will be interesting to see what NJPW does with their belts at Dominion on June 12th. They've got Okada vs. White for the belt and the potential for Bullet Club to have every single belt in the promotion after the show. That would certainly be quite the way to reintroduce the BC to an American audience at Forbidden Door. Or they can keep it on Okada and have their golden boy walk into FB as champion.


i will pay NJPW money to not have Fale and whatsisface have the tag belts


----------



## RainmakerV2

LifeInCattleClass said:


> i will pay NJPW money to not have Fale and whatsisface have the tag belts



I'll trade that if it means Jay wins.


----------



## Skermac

Prosper said:


> I’m hyped for this. Hardcore wrestling fans dream. If it wasn’t for the pandemic we would have gotten this during Omega’s title reign. What matches would you like to see?
> 
> Personally I want:
> 
> Okada vs Omega
> Punk vs Tanahashi
> Bryan vs Jay White
> Ospreay vs Hangman


none of those interests me even a little bit


----------



## BMark66

So I have been watching some NJPW matches. Just watched Ospreay vs Okada at G1 Climax 2019. Some insane transitions in that match. I hope both men can compete at Forbidden door.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

BMark66 said:


> So I have been watching some NJPW matches. Just watched Ospreay vs Okada at G1 Climax 2019. Some insane transitions in that match. I hope both men can compete at Forbidden door.


try and find Ospreay v Kota Ibushi if you can

total madness


----------



## Whoanma

AEW should be building to this on all their shows.


----------



## 3venflow

Bryan Alvarez speculated that it could be CM Punk vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi for the AEW Title at Forbidden Door. I think this would be perfect, since Tanahashi is a legend who can still go, but also has stepped down a tier in recent years so can do the job.

In return, an AEW guy would probably lie down for Okada in an IWGP Title match assuming he gets past Jay White. My guess would be Bryan Danielson or Adam Cole. Cole is coming off the Owen Cup win which is his rehabilitation following two failed shots at the AEW belt, so is in a position to be a credible fall guy for the Rainmaker.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

3venflow said:


> Bryan Alvarez speculated that it could be CM Punk vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi for the AEW Title at Forbidden Door. I think this would be perfect, since Tanahashi is a legend who can still go, but also has stepped down a tier in recent years so can do the job.
> 
> In return, an AEW guy would probably lie down for Okada in an IWGP Title match assuming he gets past Jay White. My guess would be Bryan Danielson or Adam Cole. Cole is coming off the Owen Cup win which is his rehabilitation following two failed shots at the AEW belt, so is in a position to be a credible fall guy for the Rainmaker.


i would really like to see Hangman v Okada or Pac v Okada


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## JasmineAEW

I’m hoping Danielson wasn’t on Dynamite today because he’s on his way to Japan to challenge Okada for Forbidden Door.


----------



## RainmakerV2

JasmineAEW said:


> I’m hoping Danielson wasn’t on Dynamite today because he’s on his way to Japan to challenge Okada for Forbidden Door.


That wouldn't be til June 12. So..


----------



## Undertaker23RKO

We better hear the coin drop on a Dynamite. That shit would be so epic.


----------



## 3venflow

Meltzer reportedly sayid *Okada vs. Hangman* for the IWGP World Title is listed internally as also being on the show. 🔥 🔥 🔥

Hangman is facing NJPW's David Finlay (son of Fit Finlay and former IWGP Tag champion) on Dynamite next week and I could see him challenging the winner of Okada vs. White (6/12) after.

Right now we're looking at:

*AEW World Title*: CM Punk vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi
*IWGP World Title*: Kazuchika Okada vs. Hangman Page
*ROH or IWGP Tag Team Title*: FTR vs. Jeff Cobb & Great-O-Khan

Add a few more feature matches like Danielson vs. ZSJ and we could be looking at an all-timer.

* Cobb and Great-O-Khan challenge Fale & Owens soon having dropped the belts to them last month. If they win them back, I expect it could be an IWGP Tag match at Forbidden Door. If not, maybe a ROH title match (or even title vs. title?).









Backstage News On A Reported Match For AEW X NJPW Forbidden Door


A major match is reportedly on the lineup for the upcoming AEW X NJPW Forbidden Door show for the IWGP Heavyweight Title.




www.wrestlinginc.com


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

3venflow said:


> Meltzer reportedly sayid *Okada vs. Hangman* for the IWGP World Title is listed internally as also being on the show. 🔥 🔥 🔥
> 
> Hangman is facing NJPW's David Finlay (son of Fit Finlay and former IWGP Tag champion) on Dynamite next week and I could see him challenging the winner of Okada vs. White (6/12) after.
> 
> Right now we're looking at:
> 
> *AEW World Title*: CM Punk vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi
> *IWGP World Title*: Kazuchika Okada vs. Hangman Page
> *ROH or IWGP Tag Team Title*: FTR vs. Jeff Cobb & Great-O-Khan
> 
> Add a few more feature matches like Danielson vs. ZSJ and we could be looking at an all-timer.
> 
> * Cobb and Great-O-Khan challenge Fale & Owens soon having dropped the belts to them last month. If they win them back, I expect it could be an IWGP Tag match at Forbidden Door. If not, maybe a ROH title match (or even title vs. title?).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Backstage News On A Reported Match For AEW X NJPW Forbidden Door
> 
> 
> A major match is reportedly on the lineup for the upcoming AEW X NJPW Forbidden Door show for the IWGP Heavyweight Title.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.wrestlinginc.com


fuck - if they do Okada v Hangman, that is 2 of my dream matches sorted so far

this is gonna be an all-timer for the hardcore fans


----------



## BMark66

Punk and Tanahashi is the perfect match for punk. I don't think Punk would have been able to keep up with Okada or Ospreay. 

Hangman and Okada to me needs to be on this PPV. I think the match would be an all time classic.

Also give me Bryan vs Ospreay or ZSJ


----------



## Aedubya

It'll be Mox v Ospreay 
Apparently they had a great match a few weeks back


----------



## BMark66

Aedubya said:


> It'll be Mox v Ospreay
> Apparently they had a great match a few weeks back


Was that the 4 way with Juice and tanahashi also? That match was great.


----------



## Jedah

Glad to see this is looking like a real supercard rather than a glorified exhibition.

I wanted to see Danielson vs. Okada, but Hangman is fine and his loss there will mean a continuance of his downward spiral.


----------



## Scuba Steve

Would prefer Danielson or Mox to face Okada and Hanger to face Ospreay. But Hanger VS Okada is still a really strong match that excites me.


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

Okada vs. Hangman would actually be an incredible match.

I think it's important they don't blow their load on dream matches in the first event. I also think Okada beating Hangman will also plant further seeds of doubt in Hangman's mind and works for future stories going forward.


----------



## 3venflow

So apparently, Hangman vs. Okada is not necessarily happening.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1532470232501084172


----------



## Scuba Steve

3venflow said:


> So apparently, Hangman vs. Okada is not necessarily happening.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1532470232501084172


Could be that Hanger isn't the opponent. 

Or NJPW and AEW do not want Dave spoiling any plans early especially since Okada still has a title match VS White in under 2 weeks as well all know. 

I shouldn't hold out hope here but I will, that Danielson will appear in Japan on the 12th to challenge the winner of the title match.


----------



## Whoanma

3venflow said:


> So apparently, Hangman vs. Okada is not necessarily happening.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1532470232501084172


----------



## TD Stinger

So for this card I can see:

*Okada vs. Hangman (Or someone biggish name from AEW that Okada can beat)
*Punk vs. Tana
*Bryan vs. ZSJ
*FTR vs. Cobb & O'Khan
*One more singles match. To throw something out there, Darby vs. Hiromu.
*And the rest of the card is multiman tags.


----------



## RainmakerV2

3venflow said:


> So apparently, Hangman vs. Okada is not necessarily happening.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1532470232501084172



Or Meltzers sources connected to NJPW got pissed he spoiled the main event of Dominion and Okada vs. White 11 days before the show.


----------



## DammitChrist

Plot twist:

Jay White wins the IWGP World Heavyweight title at Dominion, and everyone in BULLET CLUB holds championship gold.


----------



## Aedubya

When is the next NJPW Strong show? 

Can see a Blackpool Combat Club showing


----------



## Bland

Can definitely see Jay being IWGP world champion by the PPV as he'll be winning June 12th against Okada. Be interesting though who would Jay face as literally anyone would be a fresh match. Okada vs Hangman could still happen though as battle of former champions, maybe Hangman gets JAY White instead and still in IWGP Heavyweight title match. 

NJPW Best of Super Juniors finals, currently live, has just teased Robbie Eagles vs Wheeler Yuta for ROH Pure Title, and hinted at Forbidden Door. Be really interesting if 2 of the title matches at show end up being ROH in Pure as well as tag title of FTR vs Cobb & Khan. Maybe Joe defends ROH TV title as well, if he's fit enough. 

Moxley vs Ospreay rematch would be perfect here so perhaps Bryan gets ZSJ


----------



## JasmineAEW

So apparently Ace Austin has joined Bullet Club. It would be great to see him be a part of “Forbidden Door.”


----------



## TripleG

I'd be down for Hangman Vs. Okada just to do the "Buckshot Vs. Rainmaker" angle. 

Punk Vs. Tanahashi doesn't really do anything for me. I get why they are doing it, but its not my jam. Personally, I would have preferred Punk and FTR teaming up against three NJPW guys.


----------



## 3venflow

Here's the Forbidden Door interim title match situation in tournament form.


----------



## Tell it like it is

3venflow said:


> Here's the Forbidden Door interim title match situation in tournament form.
> 
> View attachment 124011


Ah screw it, give the title to Goto


----------



## 3venflow

Tell it like it is said:


> Ah screw it, give the title to Goto
> View attachment 124013


Goto to become world champion by showing the GTR > GTS when Punk returns (Punk should steal the GTR since he can't hit the GTS very cleanly).










Goto has to be a contender for best wrestler to never hold the IWGP Heavyweight Title along with Hiroshi Hase. He was unlucky that a golden generation came along in the period he probably would've had a reign otherwise.


----------



## DammitChrist

Yea, I have a soft spot for Hirooki Goto recently.

His latest tag run with YOSHI-HASHI over the past year has been a pretty good one.


----------



## Tell it like it is

3venflow said:


> Goto to become world champion by showing the GTR > GTS when Punk returns (Punk should steal the GTR since he can't hit the GTS very cleanly).
> 
> View attachment 124014
> 
> 
> Goto has to be a contender for best wrestler to never hold the IWGP Heavyweight Title along with Hiroshi Hase. He was unlucky that a golden generation came along in the period he probably would've had a reign otherwise.


Problem with Goto is they tried but never went all the way, how many tournament has he won only to lose the big one. After years of that, how can you become a star. I don't know if it was the bookers unwillingness or whether the crowd just didn't take to him. As myself I always liked Goto. His G1 Climax 26 finals with Kenny is in my top 10 of favorite matches. He also has a badass theme song so he gets bonus points for that.


----------



## epfou1

Bland said:


> Can definitely see Jay being IWGP world champion by the PPV as he'll be winning June 12th against Okada. Be interesting though who would Jay face as literally anyone would be a fresh match. Okada vs Hangman could still happen though as battle of former champions, maybe Hangman gets JAY White instead and still in IWGP Heavyweight title match.
> 
> NJPW Best of Super Juniors finals, currently live, has just teased Robbie Eagles vs Wheeler Yuta for ROH Pure Title, and hinted at Forbidden Door. Be really interesting if 2 of the title matches at show end up being ROH in Pure as well as tag title of FTR vs Cobb & Khan. Maybe Joe defends ROH TV title as well, if he's fit enough.
> 
> Moxley vs Ospreay rematch would be perfect here so perhaps Bryan gets ZSJ


Okada just became a father for first time. I think he will drop the title, take some time off then be back for forbidden door.


----------



## RainmakerV2

epfou1 said:


> Okada just became a father for first time. I think he will drop the title, take some time off then be back for forbidden door.



Baby isn't due til August.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

still think the co-main will be Okada & Hangman vs Switchblade & Cole


----------



## 3venflow

The full Dominion 2022 card has been announced and more than one match could have an impact on Forbidden Door.

If Great-O-Khan & Cobb regain the tag belts, that could mean FTR challenging for IWGP Tag since they attacked FTR.

The IWGP U.S. Title is another I could see defended at Forbidden Road but it's unclear what will happen with that, because champion Juice Robinson is off the card through illness and it is meant to be a three-way match. Maybe they just go 1 v. 1 with Will and SANADA. SANADA could reclaim it, but for Forbidden Door, Ospreay winning it then defending against someone like Jungle Boy would be #bestforbusiness. SANADA is a good worker but his lack of charisma would probably make him fall flat with AEW fans.

I doubt we'll see the other New Japan titles defended at Forbidden Door (IWGP Jr. isn't impossible though). I'd be quite interested in seeing one of AEW's trios challenge for the NEVER 6 Man Tag belts though as it could be a preview of AEW's own trios title.

No Yuta on the card means he must be back in America and I wouldn't be surprised if he resurfaces on the upcoming Dynamite.


Hiroyoshi Tenzan, Master Wato, & Ryusuke Taguchi vs. United Empire (Aaron Henare, Francesco Akira, & TJP)
Hiromu Takahashi, Tetsuya Naito, & BUSHI vs. Taiji Ishimori, Ace Austin, & El Phantasmo
Toru Yano vs. Doc Gallows
NEVER Openweight 6-Man Tag Team Championship – EVIL, SHO, & Yujiro Takahashi (c) vs. Yoshinobu Kanemaru, Zack Sabre Jr., & El Desperado
IWGP Tag Team Championship – Chase Owens & Bad Luck Fale (c) vs. Great-O-Khan & Jeff Cobb
Provisional King of Pro Wrestling 2022 Championship – Shingo Takagi (c) vs. Taichi
NEVER Openweight Championship – Tama Tonga (c) vs. Karl Anderson
IWGP United States Heavyweight Championship Three-way match – SANADA vs. Will Ospreay vs. Juice Robinson (c)
Interim AEW World Championship Eliminator match – Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Hirooki Goto
IWGP World Heavyweight Championship – Kazuchika Okada (c) vs. Jay White


----------



## Tell it like it is

DammitChrist said:


> Yea, I have a soft spot for Hirooki Goto recently.
> 
> His latest tag run with YOSHI-HASHI over the past year has been a pretty good one.


----------



## 3venflow

Tanahashi has invited Punk to have their now cancelled match at the Tokyo Dome on January 4th. If Punk still has the title by then, it'd add a bit of prestige to have the AEW World Title defended on the biggest Japanese show of the year, Wrestle Kingdom.


----------



## Scuba Steve

3venflow said:


> Tanahashi has invited Punk to have their now cancelled match at the Tokyo Dome on January 4th. If Punk still has the title by then, it'd add a bit of prestige to have the AEW World Title defended on the biggest Japanese show of the year, Wrestle Kingdom.


It kinda spoils the fact that Tana ain't winning the AEW strap because any unification rematch would happen on an AEW show. He probably should have made the challenge post Forbidden Door IMO. 

I will say that putting the interim strap on Tana would certainly be something that MJF could have leaned into in his anti Tony/quest to be fired diatribe.


----------



## Bland

I don't know, Part of me is wanting Tanahashi to win the belt, and take it to Japan for the G1. AEW do only do 4 big ppvs so Tanahashi can defend it at All Out, then Full Gear and potentially vs Punk at Wrestle Kingdom in January 2023. 

Not only would it add a legend to the champion history, it adds more behind Moxley vs Tanahashi rematch (if its vs Moxley at FD) plus would add further to MJFs story in that he can throw out how a non aew talent is now world champion, in his 1st official AEW match.


----------



## JasmineAEW

I have two questions:

1. Do you think Stardom will send over a wrestler or two to take part? 

2. Would NJPW allow wrestlers from other promotions in Japan to take part, like Rico or Kensuke Takeshita?


----------



## Tell it like it is

JasmineAEW said:


> I have two questions:
> 
> 1. Do you think Stardom will send over a wrestler or two to take part?
> 
> 2. Would NJPW allow wrestlers from other promotions in Japan to take part, like Rico or Kensuke Takeshita?


1. They might or AEW maybe will have a all women event that includes Stardom for another time. We'll know in the upcoming weeks what they decide for the Women.

2. No chance since CyberAgent owns DDT and TJPW. Don't think they want anything to do with NJPW. Last time DDT and NJPW work together it didn't go well. But crazy stuff has happen so who knows. I think NJPW World has done some commentary on a Takeshita and Yuka episode. I might be mistaken though.


----------



## Jbardo37

If Bryan is off this show that really hurts it for me.


----------



## TD Stinger

So we're obviously getting Mox vs. Tana in the main event. After last night I thought we me get a United Empire vs. Team AEW match or something but they're doing the 6 Man on Rampage. So, not sure what happens there. I would still think after O'Khan and Cobb hopefully win the Tag Belts at Dominion, we get them vs. FTR for all the gold at Forbidden Door.

And I'll be interested to see if we get Okada vs. Hangman 1 on 1 or maybe even a Tag match with Cole & Switchblade like I believe @MoxleyMoxx suggested.


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

Jbardo37 said:


> If Bryan is off this show that really hurts it for me.


I am sure he'll make the next one.

Which is likely to involve Punk and Omega too.


----------



## Outlaw91

Am I the only one who thinks Tanahashi wins the interim title? 
It's a win win situation.


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

Outlaw91 said:


> Am I the only one who thinks Tanahashi wins the interim title?
> It's a win win situation.


Interesting.

In what way would it be a win win?

Isn't the whole point of there being an interim champion so that there's a world champion on your show in place of the injured one?

I personally can't see Tanahashi being live on Dynamite each week, let alone missing out on the G1 for a month.


----------



## MaseMan

If Tanahashi were to win the AEW World Title, he wouldn't be around on AEW TV much...which could suddenly make the introduction of the All-Atlantic title make a lot more sense.


----------



## Outlaw91

Jeru The Damaja said:


> Interesting.
> 
> In what way would it be a win win?
> 
> Isn't the whole point of there being an interim champion so that there's a world champion on your show in place of the injured one?
> 
> I personally can't see Tanahashi being live on Dynamite each week, let alone missing out on the G1 for a month.


I mean, the title lineage gets a big and interesting name and NJPW are happy because they are treated well. Then he jobs to Punk. How long will he be missing?


----------



## Prized Fighter

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1535231631056850946
So, fuck this shit. Why shoe horn Cole into this match?


----------



## Prized Fighter

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1535240744448958472
I wonder if this will happen at Forbidden Door.


----------



## Whoanma

Prized Fighter said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1535231631056850946
> So, fuck this shit. Why shoe horn Cole into this match?


Khan can’t help it. It was love at first sight.


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

Outlaw91 said:


> I mean, the title lineage gets a big and interesting name and NJPW are happy because they are treated well. Then he jobs to Punk. How long will he be missing?


I'm still not sure it makes much sense, personally.

AEW isn't going to be sending their champion to compete in the G1. So either Tanahashi is losing or NJPW has agreed to let one of their biggest draws skip the G1 to work for their American partner which seems even more unlikely. He isn't missing the G1 under any circumstance.

They're creating an interim belt because Punk can't be on TV, I assume he won't be back until the build to All Out, where I imagine they're aiming for his return? Giving that interim belt to a guy who also can't be on TV completely defeats the purpose of creating it to begin with.

Lineage doesn't matter, if Tanahashi was the interim champion and then loses to Punk, it would get wiped or have a big asterisk anyway, it's a paper championship.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Isn’t cole hurt?


----------



## Whoanma

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Isn’t cole hurt?












EDIT: Apparently, he'll be back in time for Forbidden Door.


----------



## Prized Fighter

Whoanma said:


> Khan can’t help it. It was love at first sight.
> View attachment 124665


True, but even with that it doesn't make kayfabe sense for NJPW to agree to a triple threat. Why lower the odds that your top Champion would win?


----------



## MC

I'm half sure that this "report" was simply Dave Meltzer having a theory or an idea and other outlets running with it, similar to the reports that Kazuchika Okada and Hangman Page was the match. Or it's Tony Khan feeding one idea to Meltzer to see what the reaction is before he announces it. That would be a smart business move on his part. Now, Tony Khan knows that the idea would be a total turn-off for his core audience and any on the fence viewers too. I fully expect that the three way will not be announced following the response.


----------



## 3venflow

Mike Tenay thinks 90,000 buys for this PPV would be a success. That'd be below the usual PPV buyrate of late and in line with 2020 AEW buyrates. It doesn't have all the big storylines and familiar faces so I'd expect it to be below the recent average. Punk's absence could also hurt the buyrate a bit.

90,000 PPV buys plus the $1m-plus gate (and god knows how much in merch) would surely be enough for them to discuss a Forbidden Door II. New Japan have been touting the event in Japan so might want to host their own version. If they're splitting the income (my guess is it won't be 50/50 because the host country's promotion has a lot of overheads to cover) then it's possible we could even see a U.S. and Japanese version of the show every year. New Japan has been stretching out Wrestle Kingdom to three shows, so one of them could potentially be AEW/NJPW.


----------



## JasmineAEW

3venflow said:


> Mike Tenay thinks 90,000 buys for this PPV would be a success. That'd be below the usual PPV buyrate of late and in line with 2020 AEW buyrates. It doesn't have all the big storylines and familiar faces so I'd expect it to be below the recent average. Punk's absence could also hurt the buyrate a bit.
> 
> 90,000 PPV buys plus the $1m-plus gate (and god knows how much in merch) would surely be enough for them to discuss a Forbidden Door II. New Japan have been touting the event in Japan so might want to host their own version. If they're splitting the income (my guess is it won't be 50/50 because the host country's promotion has a lot of overheads to cover) then it's possible we could even see a U.S. and Japanese version of the show every year. New Japan has been stretching out Wrestle Kingdom to three shows, so one of them could potentially be AEW/NJPW.


I think they’ll wind up altering hosting duties. It will be fun seeing AEW stars wrestle in Japan. It’ll have a different vibe.


----------



## 3venflow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1535773881239150593


----------



## Tell it like it is

3venflow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1535773881239150593


Goto's road to the AEW title starts now. And Yoshi-Hashi will win the TNT title at Forbidden Door.. Let's Go!


----------



## One Shed

The worst thing they could do for a title match would be to make it a three way. Cole could easily for into a referee's uniform, so just put him in that spot.


----------



## RainmakerV2

BREATHE WITH THE GOD DAMN SWITCHBLADE. NEW CHAMPION.


----------



## 3venflow

My guess after today's events are:

Moxley vs. Tanahashi for the interim AEW World Title
White vs. Hangman for the IWGP World Title
Okada vs. Adam Cole

White brushed off Hangman, saying: "Hangman Adam Page, you want Okada? Well you can have him, cause you ain't fucking getting this. You dumb cowboy bitch!"

But that's probably just storyline stuff.

There's also the possibility of White/Cole vs. Okada/Hangman or White vs. Hangman vs. Okada vs. Cole four-way match.

*Also out of Dominion*:

Zack Sabre Jr. called out Bryan Danielson: "I know you're busy playing golf with the Blackpool Country Club, but let's make it clear who the best technical wrestler in the world is!". ZSJ won the Bryan Danielson award seven years running until the man himself reclaimed it last year.

If this match happens I can see an even trade: Mox d. Tanahashi, White d. Hangman, Okada d. Cole, Danielson d. ZSJ

Lance Archer returns to New Japan for the G1 Climax. No other AEW guys.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1535931125499297793


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

Might add Bryan vs. ZSJ to that list.... 

That's a personal dream match for Bryan isn't it?


----------



## Whoanma

3venflow said:


> Okada vs. Adam Cole


----------



## 3venflow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1535956765875085313


----------



## Martyn

I really wanted to see Okada vs Hangman, J hope that’s the way it goes title match or not. 

Cole vs White would be good, but you’d expect a different representation from New Japan on American soil, although maybe an English speaking champion in White is better than a native Japanese guy?


----------



## TD Stinger

So you'd have to imagine after Jay winning the Title, we're getting some commination of:

*Jay vs. Hangman and Okada vs. Cole in singles matches
*Jay & Cole vs. Hangman and Okada in a Tag Match
*A Fatal Four Way with all 4 guys

And assuming Bryan is healthy it looks like the match at Foribidden Door will be against ZSJ. And Mox vs. Tanahashi is official now.

So I think the top of this show is shaping up nicely but I can also see some fans being underwhelmed if they had higher expectations.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Martyn said:


> I really wanted to see Okada vs Hangman, J hope that’s the way it goes title match or not.
> 
> Cole vs White would be good, but you’d expect a different representation from New Japan on American soil, although maybe an English speaking champion in White is better than a native Japanese guy?



White has always been their guy. Hell he beat Omega clean as a sheet in his second singles match back from excursion for the US belt.


----------



## Dr. Middy

I will pay $50 just for Bryan and Sabre Jr. 

Legitimately should be considered a dream matchup considering both guys are two of the best technical wrestlers of the last two decades, and people have been wishing for this to happen for years now.


----------



## Araxen

Jay White is amazing. He's been misused in AEW. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1536031703726182407


----------



## Whoanma

@LifeInCattleClass I managed to order this with credits. Well, I just ordered it because I feared all those credits would end up expiring eventually, but I’m not ‘all in’ with this show with what has been confirmed by now. Besides, I just want BayBay to f*ck off, and it seems he’ll be featured on a prominent match, so…











Dr. Middy said:


> I will pay $50 just for Bryan and Sabre Jr.


Isn’t that just rumoured?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Whoanma said:


> @LifeInCattleClass I managed to order this with credits. Well, I just ordered it because I feared all those credits would end up expiring eventually, but I’m not ‘all in’ with this show with what has been confirmed by now. Besides, I just want BayBay to f*ck off, and it seems he’ll be featured on a prominent match, so…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn’t that just rumoured?


i’ve bought 2 GCW shows….. i haven’t even watched them yet xD

so, i think you did the better purchase


----------



## Tell it like it is

I knew he would lose but still sad Goto fan noises. Ok, new agenda is Tanahashi's time to become AEW World Champion


----------



## Geert Wilders

Araxen said:


> Jay White is amazing. He's been misused in AEW.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1536031703726182407


legit this got me excited for forbidden door


----------



## JasmineAEW

What are some matches you'd like to see on the undercard?

I'd like to see a 10-man elimination tag match spotlighting AEW's younger talents vs NJPW's younger talents.

The AEW team would have Ricky Starks, Jungle Boy, Sammy Guevara, Dante Martin and Hook.

I'd also like to see Darby Allin vs Takahashi.

If Orange Cassidy is healed up, a match vs Toru Yano would be fun.

I hope some performers from Stardom get to participate. But I think they have a PPV of their own that day.


----------



## DammitChrist

Top NJPW stars like Tetsuya Naito, Will Ospreay, Shingo Takagi, and Hiromu Takahashi deserve to have matches too in the upper card.


----------



## Scuba Steve

DammitChrist said:


> Top NJPW stars like Tetsuya Naito, Will Ospreay, Shingo Takagi, and Hiromu Takahashi deserve to have matches too in the upper card.


Shingo has recently talked about wanting to face Samoa Joe. That would be fn dope.


----------



## 3venflow

Something that hasn't been spoken of much in this thread - the AEW All-Atlantic Title decision match will be on Forbidden Door. So I wonder who the New Japan guy in this will be? They're going to have a match to determine who it is on the upcoming tour.

It's going to be a four-way match so it'll be easy to protect some of the fairly big names in the tournament. PAC, Miro and Malakai are likely to be 3/4 of the finalists, so they could insert a powerhouse (Shingo, Ishii) to match up with Miro, but there are other interesting possibilities (Naito, Minoru Suzuki, Taichi or maybe even a junior like Despy). KENTA would've also been a good fit for this match but there's still no return date for him.


----------



## Tell it like it is

Anyone noticed that The Good Brothers are throwing up The Elite but everyone else is Too Sweet. Could be something brewing?


----------



## Mr316

Tell it like it is said:


> Anyone noticed that The Good Brothers are throwing up The Elite but everyone else is Too Sweet. Could be something brewing?
> View attachment 124930


Does anyone give a shit about the Good Brothers?


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

JasmineAEW said:


> What are some matches you'd like to see on the undercard?
> 
> I'd like to see a 10-man elimination tag match spotlighting AEW's younger talents vs NJPW's younger talents.
> 
> The AEW team would have Ricky Starks, Jungle Boy, Sammy Guevara, Dante Martin and Hook.
> 
> I'd also like to see Darby Allin vs Takahashi.
> 
> If Orange Cassidy is healed up, a match vs Toru Yano would be fun.
> 
> I hope some performers from Stardom get to participate. But I think they have a PPV of their own that day.


Samoa Joe vs. Ishii is something I would have loved to have seen.


----------



## One Shed

Imagine even discussing the idea of having Okada be in a tag match or facing Micro Brawler Adam Cole at this event.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

I had a dream last night that i was in the AEW locker room, doing up my boots - and there is Okada.

everybody is in hushed awe. Then Hangman comes in and says ok, he has to go cut a promo about how he’s facing Jay White now and walks out. I then ask somebody as the room clears ‘well… who is facing Okada?’

and my mate says…. ‘Well, TK wants to speak with you…’

and Okada smiles. And i’m floored when i realise its gonna be me

and then i realised I’m Takeshita in the dream xD

well… i never dream normally, but it would be nice if this one came true


----------



## JasmineAEW

This is…unfortunate.


----------



## JasmineAEW

LifeInCattleClass said:


> I had a dream last night that i was in the AEW locker room, doing up my boots - and there is Okada.
> 
> everybody is in hushed awe. Then Hangman comes in and says ok, he has to go cut a promo about how he’s facing Jay White now and walks out. I then ask somebody as the room clears ‘well… who is facing Okada?’
> 
> and my mate says…. ‘Well, TK wants to speak with you…’
> 
> and Okada smiles. And i’m floored when i realise its gonna be me
> 
> and then i realised I’m Takeshita in the dream xD
> 
> well… i never dream normally, but it would be nice if this one came true


That would be a pretty awesome match!


----------



## La Parka

Mr316 said:


> Does anyone give a shit about the Good Brothers?


I don’t think a single thread was made about them durning their entire aew run.

Since they left I’ve yet to see a single person clamour for their return and this is a forum that a member wanted to know where Luther has been.


----------



## Oracle

Looks like the Four way match will be PAC vs MIRO vs Black vs Ishii


----------



## ripcitydisciple

JasmineAEW said:


> This is…unfortunate.
> 
> View attachment 124959


Guess that's why he didn't win the Battle Royale. Also if Andrade can't that means Lucha Bros can't either, which means Malaki will beat Penta. Also does that mean FTR won't be on the PPV? They hold the AAA Tag Team titles.


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

ripcitydisciple said:


> Guess that's why he didn't win the Battle Royale. Also if Andrade can't that means Lucha Bros can't either, which means Malaki will beat Penta. Also does that mean FTR won't be on the PPV? They hold the AAA Tag Team titles.


Isn't it more a CMLL thing?

If no AAA people were allowed to wrestle NJPW guys then FTR wouldn't have been allowed to Wrestle Ospreay & company this past week, no?

I feel like this is more CMLL being a bit butthurt that Andrade chose AAA over them when he left WWE.


----------



## ripcitydisciple

Jeru The Damaja said:


> Isn't it more a CMLL thing?
> 
> If no AAA people were allowed to wrestle NJPW guys then FTR wouldn't have been allowed to Wrestle Ospreay & company this past week, no?
> 
> I feel like this is more CMLL being a bit butthurt that Andrade chose AAA over them when he left WWE.


Their is probably some convoluted reasoning why FTR was allowed to fight UE on Rampage but won't be allowed to be on Forbidden Door. I'll give you that.

Does FTR have an actual contact with AAA or are they freelancers?


----------



## 3venflow

New Japan side of the All-Atlantic Title series:

Semi Final #1: Tomoaki Honma vs. Clark Connors
Semi Final #2: Tomohiro Ishii vs. Yoshinobu Kanemaru

Everything points to Ishii winning. The others don't have nearly the same type of name value as the likely AEW reps. Honma is a lifetime undercard guy in New Japan. Kanemaru is a decorated junior heavyweight but with zero name value Stateside. Connors is really talented and promising but again, he's barely above young lion status.


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

ripcitydisciple said:


> Their is probably some convoluted reasoning why FTR was allowed to fight UE on Rampage but won't be allowed to be on Forbidden Door. I'll give you that.
> 
> Does FTR have an actual contact with AAA or are they freelancers?


Pretty confident FTR are just signed to AEW and because AEW doesn't pretend it's in it's own little bubble, it's talent can compete elsewhere.


----------



## ripcitydisciple

Jeru The Damaja said:


> Pretty confident FTR are just signed to AEW and because AEW doesn't pretend it's in it's own little bubble, it's talent can compete elsewhere.


So maybe that is the reason then. They are not official signed AAA talent like Andrade and the Lucha Bros are. Also it was on an AEW only sanctioned match and Forbidden Door is a NJPW sanctioned partnership meaning no AAA representation. Like I said, it will be convoluted.

We'll find out in the coming weeks.


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

ripcitydisciple said:


> So maybe that is the reason then. They are not official signed AAA talent like Andrade and the Lucha Bros are. Also it was on an AEW only sanctioned match and Forbidden Door is a NJPW sanctioned partnership meaning no AAA representation. Like I said, it will be convoluted.
> 
> We'll find out in the coming weeks.


Plus, if there's no FTR story heading into Forbidden Door, I don't want them to just be thrown into one just for the sake of getting on the card. 

I hope they don't just shoehorn everyone on. There will be more than one event between the two, leave us wanting more.


----------



## Jbardo37

Oracle said:


> Looks like the Four way match will be PAC vs MIRO vs Black vs Ishii


Wow I hope so, that and Bryan v ZSJ having the makings of great matches.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Jeru The Damaja said:


> Plus, if there's no FTR story heading into Forbidden Door, I don't want them to just be thrown into one just for the sake of getting on the card.
> 
> I hope they don't just shoehorn everyone on. There will be more than one event between the two, leave us wanting more.


there is a story

FTR v UE

UE got involved in the ROH title match and did a beatdown

and then FTR beat UE team 2 on rampage

meanwhile UE team 1, who interfered just won the iwgp tag titles

also, ftr has a gripe of being ranked 1, but not being allowed to go for the aew tag titles

iwgp titles will play into that


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

LifeInCattleClass said:


> there is a story
> 
> FTR v UE
> 
> UE got involved in the ROH title match and did a beatdown
> 
> and then FTR beat UE team 2 on rampage
> 
> meanwhile UE team 1, who interfered just won the iwgp tag titles
> 
> also, ftr has a gripe of being ranked 1, but not being allowed to go for the aew tag titles
> 
> iwgp titles will play into that


Ah, yeah. 

FTR vs. Cobb and O-Khan seems to be quite likely actually, you're right. Trent vs. Ospreay for the US title would be good too.


----------



## DUSTY 74

Jeru The Damaja said:


> Ah, yeah.
> 
> FTR vs. Cobb and O-Khan seems to be quite likely actually, you're right. Trent vs. Ospreay for the US title would be good too.


Maybe or they pivot to osprey vs juice as not every match has to be njpw vs aew


----------



## 3venflow

Luchablog:

_I’ve since been told Andrade was booked on Forbidden Door and is no longer booked on Forbidden Door. Fenix & Penta will also not be appearing on Forbidden Door, as confirmed to me by multiple sources. Andrade’s tweet should be taken at face value. This is bad for everyone._

New Japan is very serious about their working agreements and have been aligned with CMLL since the early 90s. CMLL is absolute garbage for the most part these days, but they aren't going to budge on it. Weird because FTR are AAA tag champs, but I guess CMLL are more concerned about the Mexican wrestlers who work AAA than the Americans.

Fenix could've had bangers with a bunch of New Japan stars, especially Despy or Hiromu.


----------



## ripcitydisciple

3venflow said:


> Luchablog:
> 
> _I’ve since been told Andrade was booked on Forbidden Door and is no longer booked on Forbidden Door. Fenix & Penta will also not be appearing on Forbidden Door, as confirmed to me by multiple sources. Andrade’s tweet should be taken at face value. This is bad for everyone._
> 
> New Japan is very serious about their working agreements and have been aligned with CMLL since the early 90s. CMLL is absolute garbage for the most part these days, but they aren't going to budge on it. Weird because FTR are AAA tag champs, but I guess CMLL are more concerned about the Mexican wrestlers who work AAA than the Americans.
> 
> Fenix could've had bangers with a bunch of New Japan stars, especially Despy or Hiromu.


I have this gut feeling that this UE build between FTR is setting up for the next ROH PPV and not Forbidden Door.

Hope my gut is wrong.


----------



## famicommander

CMLL doesn't screw around.

They kicked ROH to the curb over Matt Taven being announced for a start up promotion's show that ended up not even happening.

Tony Khan should've known better than to test them, and he should know that NJPW will back CMLL 100% of the time. Their product may be stale and boring but CMLL is the oldest wrestling promotion on the planet and they know how to do business. They're not going to stiff the talent and then get sued by itself like AAA did recently (the people who owned the US trademarks and media rights literally sued the people who own the company proper).

NJPW and CMLL have had a fruitful partnership on both sides for almost 30 years. NJPW has gone through half a dozen US partners in that timespan.


----------



## Outlaw91

famicommander said:


> NJPW and CMLL have had a fruitful partnership on both sides for almost 30 years.


They aren't. CMLL worked in the past with AJPW. 
The NJPW and CMLL partnership was made in 2011.


----------



## famicommander

Outlaw91 said:


> They aren't. CMLL worked in the past with AJPW.
> The NJPW and CMLL partnership was made in 2011.


Incorrect. The current, formalized relationship goes back to 2007 but they had an informal relationship prior to that back when both were members of the NWA.


----------



## Outlaw91

famicommander said:


> Incorrect. The current, formalized relationship goes back to 2007 but they had an informal relationship prior to that back when both were members of the NWA.


It was on and off. There were times CMLL wrestlers toured Japan with AJPW.


----------



## 3venflow

Awesome! So many possibilities, so it's wise not to give everything away at once.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1536856634626023426


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

3venflow said:


> Awesome! So many possibilities, so it's wise not to give everything away at once.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1536856634626023426


and there you go - if you read the article, TK is conferring with Gedo who is a booker with tons of experience for years

that should make the ‘work with a booker’ crowd quiet down a bit more… right?


----------



## Araxen

They need to find a reason to book Taichi on the show just so they can book Miho Abe too!


----------



## DammitChrist

I'm down for Orange Cassidy vs Will Ospreay for Forbidden Door 

Hopefully, guys like Kazuchika Okada, Tetsuya Naito, Zack Sabre Jr., and others get added to the ppv too


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

For reals though…. okada better be at this motherfucker


----------



## Tell it like it is

LifeInCattleClass said:


> For reals though…. okada better be at this motherfucker


Don't worry my magic 8 ball said he will be there. But it has also failed me other times so who knows.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Tell it like it is said:


> Don't worry my magic 8 ball said he will be there. But it has also failed me other times so who knows.


i am 99% sure he’s not missing it


----------



## Prosper

So I guess this is the card?

Moxley vs Tanahashi
Bryan vs ZSJ
Hangman vs Jay White (I think it's still happening)
PAC vs Black vs Miro vs Ishii
Okada vs Cole
Thunder Rosa vs Toni Storm
Jericho/Sammy/Suzuki vs Kingston, Yuta & Umino
FTR vs Roppongi Vice vs O'Khan & Cobb
Ospreay vs OC


----------



## Whoanma

Prosper said:


> Okada vs Cole


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Forbidden Door is a definite skip. Toni Storm sealed it.*


----------



## Whoanma

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Forbidden Door is a definite skip. Toni Storm sealed it.*


----------



## DammitChrist

Oh yea, Thunder Rosa vs Toni Storm will be a pretty good women's match-up, and it's also a great addition to the Forbidden Door card


----------



## Oracle

So far I must say that card isn't exactly MUST SEE. 

its a big meh


----------



## Scuba Steve

Prosper said:


> So I guess this is the card?
> 
> Moxley vs Tanahashi
> Bryan vs ZSJ
> Hangman vs Jay White (I think it's still happening)
> PAC vs Black vs Miro vs Ishii
> Okada vs Cole
> Thunder Rosa vs Toni Storm
> Jericho/Sammy/Suzuki vs Kingston, Yuta & Umino
> FTR vs Roppongi Vice vs O'Khan & Cobb
> Ospreay vs OC


We will get something with the Bucks too I would imagine.


----------



## Adapting

I'll be watching this. Should be fun.


----------



## Martyn

Ospreay/Cassidy and that six man tag with Jericho and Suzuki teaming up are very cool additions. 

Women title match makes no sense here at all. Nothing against them, but it isn’t a good fit for such a show. They could do some AEW x Stardom match if they wanted to include women on this show. 

The event is coming closer and closer, but other than Mox/Tanahashi, we’re not even sure what other big matches are. Is it going to be White/Cole or White/Hangman? And what’s with Okada? 
Danielson/ZSJ is imo the biggest match of the show and is barely promoted. They should have aired Sabres promo on Danielson from Dominion and create some vignettes for him so a wider audience could realise what kind of a dream match it is going to be. 

Direction for Naito, one of their biggest stars, would be more than welcome at this point too.


----------



## Jbardo37

Is Naito injured? I was a big fan of him during the couple of years I watched New Japan.


----------



## 3venflow

@Jbardo37 No, he's healthy and worked the main event of New Japan's tour opener today.






NJPW New Japan Road 2022 - Tag 1 « Events Database « CAGEMATCH - The Internet Wrestling Database


Internet Wrestling Database



www.cagematch.net





I really hope he gets involved, but I suspect he was to do something with Andrade and maybe Rush, since they are connected. Naito is uber-charismatic and American fans unfamiliar with him will take to him quickly.


----------



## Geeee

Now that I think of it, if the IWGP Championship is a fatal four way between White, The Adams and Okada, there's a least some question as to who would win between Okada and White, so that match would not be 100% predictable


----------



## redban

The women's title shouldn't be on this card. Plus, the PPV is 10 days away, so Rosa and Storm aren't getting much time to feud before their match. They should let them build-up the match for a few weeks. The women can then main-event a Dynamite episode.

If Okada won't be at the PPV, why did they tease a match between him and Page / Cole? Don't mention the guy, make people excited, and then make a U-turn on us 

Jay White talked a lot of trash against Adam Page last night. If Adam Page won't get a match against Jay White at Forbidden Door, he should get a match against White later on


----------



## Geeee

redban said:


> The women's title shouldn't be on this card. Plus, the PPV is 10 days away, so Rosa and Storm aren't getting much time to feud before their match. They should let them build-up the match for a few weeks. The women can then main-event a Dynamite episode.
> 
> If Okada won't be at the PPV, why did they tease a match between him and Page / Cole? Don't mention the guy, make people excited, and then make a U-turn on us
> 
> Jay White talked a lot of trash against Adam Page last night. If Adam Page won't get a match against Jay White at Forbidden Door, he should get a match against White later on


If they were gonna do a women's match on this PPV and they couldn't get someone from Stardom, I think it still should've been an inter-promotional match to somewhat fit the theme of the show. Or even Thunder Rosa vs Hikaru Shida or Riho, so she'd at least be facing someone Japanese lol.


----------



## Ron Burgundy

Scuba Steve said:


> We will get something with the Bucks too I would imagine.


Bucks vs Good Brothers is what I’d imagine - Bucks claiming the Brothers abandoned them while the Brothers just want gold they haven’t held yet.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3venflow

In Jericho's slightly confusing match reveal last night, it may have gone overlooked that Moxley's young New Japan protege Shota Umino is in the six-man tag at Forbidden Door (Jericho, Suzuki & Sammy vs. Eddie, Yuta & Umino). He was Mox's apprentice in New Japan and has spent much of the past few years on excursion here in the UK with RevPro. I wouldn't be surprised if he sticks around in AEW a bit as a BCC member.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1534810025859944449


----------



## Martyn

I forgot about the connection Mox and Shota had in there. It’s great they’re probably going to include him in the BCC, as he’s great in ring and has a good chemistry with Moxley. 

Somebody earlier suggested a 4Way for the IWGP title. It’s not a bad idea, but there’s already one four way on this show for the All Atlantic title, so booking another one would be silly.


----------



## Outlaw91




----------



## DJMathers127

What Will Ospreay matches would you recommend? The match with Dax impressed me a lot.


----------



## 3venflow

DJMathers127 said:


> What Will Ospreay matches would you recommend? The match with Dax impressed me a lot.


For heavyweight division Ospreay:

Ospreay vs. Okada (NJPW, 7/20/19)
Ospreay vs. Okada (NJPW, 1/4/21)
Ospreay vs. Okada (NJPW, 1/5/22)
Ospreay vs. Shingo (NJPW, 5/4/21)
Ospreay vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (NJPW, 3/14/21)
Ospreay vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (NJPW, 3/21/22)
Ospreay vs. Michael Oku (RevPro, 1/29/22)


----------



## yeahbaby!

Could not be more disappointed that Ospreay gets saddled with that clown Orange. That, and that Bryan if he's even fit get ZSJ. Sabre is a great wrestler yes, but Bryan is ten times the star and should have Okada.


----------



## RainmakerV2

LifeInCattleClass said:


> and there you go - if you read the article, TK is conferring with Gedo who is a booker with tons of experience for years
> 
> that should make the ‘work with a booker’ crowd quiet down a bit more… right?



Gedo has never booked American TV. Its a completely different thing.


----------



## Lariatoh!

Unless they are putting IWGP back on Okada at Forbidden Door, taking the belt off him prior to exposing him to an American market / audience on a large scale was a HUGE mistake. 

Dynamite promo segment basically said he lost also... ugh... terrible booking unless of course he recovers the belt, but such a match has not been booked.


----------



## 3venflow

Meltzer is repeating that Okada may not be on the show as his wife is due to give birth. But this conflicts with a story from Tokyo Sports some time back, which suggested August is her due date. He's also on their current tour which ends five days before Forbidden Door. Considering the New Japan bunch will probably be in America for two days tops, it'd be seriously bad timing if his wife is due around then.

Whatever the case, the lack of Okada would take a lot of shine off this show since he is New Japan's top star and IMO, already one of the greatest wrestlers ever. For a joint New Japan/AEW show, Okada and Omega are really the two shining lights, having had one of the best ever series in pro wrestling history. And we could be facing neither of them being there.

I never expected Ibushi or KENTA for example, because of their injuries, but Okada and Naito I thought would be booked. Maybe they still will be, but things better start moving if they want more PPV buys on top of the $1m gate.

There's NO reason for Naito not to be there, even if Andrade not being on the show has impacted plans. Just throw something together to get him and others from his group on the card. Even a match like Naito/Shingo vs. Men of the Year would be good enough.

BTW, Suzuki-gun attacking the BCC on Dynamite could lead to ZSJ vs. Danielson being set up next week if Danielson is healthy. I really hope he is. If not, then I'd probably go for Bucks vs. Dangerous Tekkers for the tag belts.


----------



## 3venflow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1537878386659323905


----------



## DammitChrist

This has to be it!!

We're (hopefully) about to see the official debut of Kazuchika Okada and Tetsuya Naito in just 5 days!


----------



## Jbardo37

Naito please.


----------



## 3venflow

Andrade just confirmed in an interview that he was scheduled to face Will Ospreay at Forbidden Door before the AAA/CMLL/NJPW politics stopped it. Andrade was also supposed to go to Japan to set it all up. So Orange Cassidy is a replacement.


----------



## DammitChrist

Eh, Orange Cassidy is still a great opponent for Will Ospreay too at least.


----------



## Oracle

3venflow said:


> Andrade just confirmed in an interview that he was scheduled to face Will Ospreay at Forbidden Door before the AAA/CMLL/NJPW politics stopped it. Andrade was also supposed to go to Japan to set it all up. So Orange Cassidy is a replacement.


I dont even like Andrade but I would have taken that as a matchup


----------



## 3venflow

Winner takes all!

Imagine FTR win and we get an AEW/IWGP/ROH/AAA tag title match between FTR and the Bucks at All Out.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Is ZSJ vs. Danielson still a thing or?


----------



## 3venflow

RainmakerV2 said:


> Is ZSJ vs. Danielson still a thing or?


Excalibur and Regal teased it pretty hard on Rampage commentary, referencing Zack's promo on Danielson.


----------



## DammitChrist

Yea, I think Bryan Danielson and Zack Sabre Jr. will both be available this upcoming Wednesday.

I think Sabre Jr. is finishing up the NJPW road tour in Japan, which will end on Tuesday morning (over here).


----------



## BMark66

3venflow said:


> View attachment 125513
> 
> 
> Winner takes all!
> 
> Imagine FTR win and we get an AEW/IWGP/ROH/AAA tag title match between FTR and the Bucks at All Out.


I hope so. I wish it would be at All Out but, don't think they could push it that long.


----------



## TD Stinger

BMark66 said:


> I hope so. I wish it would be at All Out but, don't think they could push it that long.


I mean it’s only 2 months between FD and All Out. I feel like they could kill time on TV until then.


----------



## DRose1994

I find it ridiculous the matches OC gets inserted into. Kind of don’t want to see him vs Osperay.

Also, would anyone be mad if they took the title off Rosa and gave it to Storm? This reign has done nothing for her.


----------



## 3venflow

According to Super J Cast, which has had some decent New Japan info before, but isn't what I'd consider an S tier source, there are whispers that Jay White could face...



Spoiler



Kenny Omega at Forbidden Door



Very sceptical myself but we shouldn't have to wait long to find out.


----------



## RainmakerV2

White vs. Omega makes no sense at all. What's the finish? White loses the belt 2 weeks after dominating Okada or Omega loses his first match back on 3 days notice? Omega wins and they have an entire G1 when the champion isnt there? Then Tana would have to beat Mox otherwise AEW has both world titles. Then Okada and Page and Cole aren't even on the show? They ain't gonna do Jay dirty like that. Hey you've been slumming it in NJPWstrong for a year in front of 50 people now you come back and we put the belt on you so you can hand it to the other white dude everyone likes more in his first match back 2 weeks later. And I can't see Khan just throwing Omega out there on 3 days notice with no build just to take an L. So like, I don't get it.


----------



## Whoanma

3venflow said:


> According to Super J Cast, which has had some decent New Japan info before, but isn't what I'd consider an S tier source, there are whispers that Jay White could face...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Kenny Omega at Forbidden Door
> 
> 
> 
> Very sceptical myself but we shouldn't have to wait long to find out.














RainmakerV2 said:


> White loses the belt 2 weeks after dominating Okada





RainmakerV2 said:


> Tana would have to beat Mox


----------



## redban

RainmakerV2 said:


> White vs. Omega makes no sense at all. What's the finish? White loses the belt 2 weeks after dominating Okada or Omega loses his first match back on 3 days notice? Omega wins and they have an entire G1 when the champion isnt there? Then Tana would have to beat Mox otherwise AEW has both world titles. Then Okada and Page and Cole aren't even on the show? They ain't gonna do Jay dirty like that. Hey you've been slumming it in NJPWstrong for a year in front of 50 people now you come back and we put the belt on you so you can hand it to the other white dude everyone likes more in his first match back 2 weeks later. And I can't see Khan just throwing Omega out there on 3 days notice with no build just to take an L. So like, I don't get it.


hmm … interesting idea. What if AEW gets NJPW’s title, and NJPW gets AEW’s title . They can’t proceed long term with it, but could they do it for a few weeks?


----------



## RainmakerV2

redban said:


> hmm … interesting idea. What if AEW gets NJPW’s title, and NJPW gets AEW’s title . They can’t proceed long term with it, but could they do it for a few weeks?


The G1 where NJPW makes its most money for the year is coming up. Them not having their champion there for it is unheard of and quite frankly bad for their business.


----------



## JasmineAEW

DammitChrist said:


> Eh, Orange Cassidy is still a great opponent for Will Ospreay too at least.


I have a feeling this could be a show stealer. We all know how good Ospreay is, but I think OC will get to show off his full in-ring ability as well.


----------



## septurum

Very curious to see who Jay White will be facing. Needs to be an aew guy. Omega? MJF? Joe? There's not many options. Could be Danielson but I'm assuming he is facing Sabre Jr. What about a debuting Cesaro?


----------



## Scuba Steve

RainmakerV2 said:


> White vs. Omega makes no sense at all. What's the finish? White loses the belt 2 weeks after dominating Okada or Omega loses his first match back on 3 days notice? Omega wins and they have an entire G1 when the champion isnt there? Then Tana would have to beat Mox otherwise AEW has both world titles. Then Okada and Page and Cole aren't even on the show? They ain't gonna do Jay dirty like that. Hey you've been slumming it in NJPWstrong for a year in front of 50 people now you come back and we put the belt on you so you can hand it to the other white dude everyone likes more in his first match back 2 weeks later. And I can't see Khan just throwing Omega out there on 3 days notice with no build just to take an L. So like, I don't get it.


Bullet Club interference and or Adam Cole interference could be a way to protect Kenny.

Alternatively, what if Tama Tonga would interfere to cost Jay the match and his title to none other than Kenny? 

As for 3 days build, they could announce White's challenger as a mystery and have Kenny redebut at FD itself. 

That likely would mean Cole or Hanger VS Okada... the other gets who? Naito? Or perhaps White asks Cole to take care of some personal business for him (Tama Tonga?).


----------



## DammitChrist

I can't BELIEVE that I somehow didn't register and missed this highlight last night:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1538047910751129600
For the record to anyone else who isn't familiar with that move, Darby Allin did the modified version of Tetsuya Naito's Destino (which is his finisher).

If this is slight foreshadowing, then Darby vs Naito would be a pretty good match-up, and I can easily see the Chicago crowd going wild for BOTH of those men next Sunday.


----------



## DammitChrist

By the way, I think some of you folks are forgetting the fact that Adam Cole might possibly still be injured.

Cole hasn't taken a bump at all since Double or Nothing. He can still go out there each week, and cut a promo since he's up there for being one of their best guys on the mic.

Cole could still appear at Forbidden Door though without having to wrestle. He's probably just being used as a plot device to advance the dissension between the (Undisputed) Elite and BULLET CLUB, especially with Jay White rejecting Adam Cole as the challenger for his IWGP Heavyweight title.

It's possible that Cole might (already) be medically cleared to compete at Forbidden Door, but I don't think the fact that he's yet to take a single bump for 3 weeks now should really be ignored too.


----------



## One Shed

LifeInCattleClass said:


> For reals though…. okada better be at this motherfucker


Who?!? Kidding, kidding.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Two Sheds said:


> Who?!? Kidding, kidding.


duh…. kinya okada of course - from DDT and TJPW

😙😏


----------



## One Shed

LifeInCattleClass said:


> duh…. kinya okada of course - from DDT and TJPW
> 
> 😙😏


Oooohhh. I thought they were talking about Bob Okada this whole time. Edit: Either him or Billy O'Kada, the Irish legend.


----------



## DammitChrist

Yea, I think Kazuchika Okada will make it for Forbidden Door next Sunday


----------



## TD Stinger

Spoiler: -





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1538300289123463168



Rumor Killer


----------



## RainmakerV2

Didn't figure as such. My money is on a 4 way. White is gonna pick a jobber like Moriarty like a chickenshit heel would and then the NJPW prez is gonna make him defend against all 3. Cole, Okada and Hangman. White pins Cole at the PPV.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

RainmakerV2 said:


> Didn't figure as such. My money is on a 4 way. White is gonna pick a jobber like Moriarty like a chickenshit heel would and then the NJPW prez is gonna make him defend against all 3. Cole, Okada and Hangman. White pins Cole at the PPV.


i can live with a 4-way


----------



## Randy Lahey

3venflow said:


> According to Super J Cast, which has had some decent New Japan info before, but isn't what I'd consider an S tier source, there are whispers that Jay White could face...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Kenny Omega at Forbidden Door
> 
> 
> 
> Very sceptical myself but we shouldn't have to wait long to find out.





Scuba Steve said:


> As for 3 days build, they could announce White's challenger as a mystery and have Kenny redebut at FD itself.


That’s what they should do. It guarantees the audience a surprise on a show where there will be great wrestling but a lack of many ongoing storylines since it’s a one and done show.


----------



## Jbardo37

I can’t see Kenny coming back and losing to White, that would be silly.


----------



## Scuba Steve

What if the Kenny rumor/second hand whispers were like the child's game broken telephone, and he wasn't going to wrestle on this show but instead return on this show, even if a few weeks shy of being cleared for in ring return?

White wins be it in a singles match or a 4 way and BC come down for a post match celebration and celebratory beat down of Hanger (and possibly Okada if it's a 4way) with Cole taking part in, only for Kenny to return make the save?


----------



## DammitChrist

I'm strongly convinced that CM Punk makes a surprise appearance at his hometown to open the ppv next Sunday (updating everyone of his injury status with his promo), and that Kenny Omega makes a surprise return to close Forbidden Door after the main event ends.

It's a great way to both start the show out on a hot note, and send the crowd home happy at the end too.


----------



## ElTerrible

How about CM Punk opens the PPV with a best in the world speech...and MJF closes it with a best of the continents speech standing tall with...

Jay White (Oceania)
MJF (North America)
Andrade (Latin/South America)
Tanahashi (Asia)
Miro (Europe)
Gresham (Africa)

Finally MJF says: Tanahashi will you do the honours, and with that Tanahashi hands over the AEW interim world title to MJF. 

Now you have the craziest build up to Punk vs. MJF III for the undisputed AEW world title.


----------



## Aedubya

DammitChrist said:


> I'm strongly convinced that CM Punk makes a surprise appearance at his hometown to open the ppv next Sunday (updating everyone of his injury status with his promo), and that Kenny Omega makes a surprise return to close Forbidden Door after the main event ends.
> 
> It's a great way to both start the show out on a hot note, and send the crowd home happy at the end too.


Punk will be guest comms for Mox/Tanahashi & yes, Omega will return to stomp on the winner closing out the show


----------



## 3venflow

Or Hangman does challenge Jay => loses => Bullet Club beatdown

⬇


----------



## PT_29

Intrigue-ing Matches:

Jon Moxley vs Hiroshi Tanahashi
All- Atlantic Championship 4 way
+ Any interaction between AEW & NJPW at the Supershow this Sunday!


----------



## RainmakerV2

In honor of those White vs. Omega rumors.


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Wrasslin/comments/crk9yp




Don't get triggered lol.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

RainmakerV2 said:


> In honor of those White vs. Omega rumors.
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Wrasslin/comments/crk9yp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't get triggered lol.


White can't lace Kenneth's boots


----------



## mazzah20

White is going to pick Orange Cassidy. Orange Cassidy is going to have a double shift facing White and Ospreay on the same night.

TK taking inspiration from when Jericho beat Rock and Austin in the same night.

Next year we get the match we're all waiting for, OC vs Okada.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

mazzah20 said:


> White is going to pick Orange Cassidy. Orange Cassidy is going to have a double shift facing White and Ospreay on the same night.
> 
> TK taking inspiration from when Jericho beat Rock and Austin in the same night.
> 
> Next year we get the match we're all waiting for, OC vs Okada.


if you know anything about Okada, you'll know that he'll love to face OC XD XD


----------



## 3venflow

In the semi finals of the All-Atlantic qualifiers:

Clark Connors d. Tomoaki Honma in 11:27
Tomohiro Ishii d. Yoshinobu Kanemaru in 19:01

Ishii will face Connors tomorrow with the winner going on to Forbidden Door.


----------



## DammitChrist

Yep, plus Yoshinobu Kanemaru vs Tomohiro Ishii was a pretty good semi-main event too from this morning's NJPW event.

That match overdelivered, and they did a great job at making me think that Kanemaru was going to pull off a surprise upset over Ishii on 3 different occasions


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

3venflow said:


> In the semi finals of the All-Atlantic qualifiers:
> 
> Clark Connors d. Tomoaki Honma in 11:27
> Tomohiro Ishii d. Yoshinobu Kanemaru in 19:01
> 
> Ishii will face Connors tomorrow with the winner going on to Forbidden Door.


Gotta be Ishii


----------



## Outlaw91

DammitChrist said:


> Yep, plus Yoshinobu Kanemaru vs Tomohiro Ishii was a pretty good semi-main event too from this morning's NJPW event.
> 
> That match overdelivered, and they did a great job at making me think that Kanemaru was going to pull off a surprise upset over Ishii on 3 different occasions


The show is also for free on NJPW World if people are interested.


----------



## septurum

I've already purchased the show but the card so far is so unimpressive. They really need three or four more blockbuster matches added to this thing. Now I'm reading Danielson might not be cleared. No Omega, no Punk, no Ibushi. No matches for Cole or Page, two of aew's main eventers. No Shingo, no Okada, no Naito. Nothing for Sabre Jr so far. They really need to get these guys booked. If not, then I don't what to expect from this show, it's not looking good.


----------



## JasmineAEW

Ishii is in! What an incredible match with Connors!


----------



## 3venflow

Yep, Ishii used a vertical drop brainbuster to win in 13:20. No surprises then as it seemed clear that Ishii would be the fourth man. I can't wait to see him and Miro collide.

Connors is short but so good. He appeared in AEW last month for that NJPW LA Dojo vs. Factory ten-man tag on Dark.



septurum said:


> I've already purchased the show but the card so far is so unimpressive.


I agree, it could be much better, but injuries and politics haven't helped as they killed the Punk vs. Tanahashi dream match (Mox vs. Tana is great too, but doesn't quite have the same dream match feel) and Andrade vs. Ospreay which could've been a legit 5* match. No Fenix and Penta either due to the CMLL/AAA/NJPW politics.

Dynamite should confirm the remaining matches and hopefully we get AmDrag vs. ZSJ, an IWGP Title match and Okada on the show. Then the final card will look much stronger if those things happen.

BTW, KUSHIDA just returned to New Japan so could get involved in the working relationship at some point.


----------



## Jbardo37

Iishi v Black v Miro v PAC is going to be fantastic.


----------



## JasmineAEW

I hop I’m wrong, but I suspect Bryan will announce that he’s still not cleared to wrestle. If Okada also isn’t participating, that would really be a bummer. But sometimes stuff happens, and you just do the best with who you have available.

One thing that would be awesome is an appearance by Kenny Omega. He doesn’t even have to wrestle. Just to have him be there and be a part of the PPV (maybe doing commentary for the main event?) would be fitting since he is synonymous with AEW and NJPW.


----------



## JasmineAEW

Also, I think Hangman and Clark Connors would be a fun tag team.


----------



## TripleG

This is such an underwhelming card and caused in large part due to bad luck injuries and unfortunate situations. 

This whole build up has been like "OH COOL! X THING IS GOING TO HAPPEN...oh wait So and So can't do it...never mind". 

Punk Vs. Tanahashi, Okada Vs. Hangman, Danielson Vs. ZSJ (still up in the air) all got taken away and it just feels messy as they scramble to put something together. 

And what the fuck is Rosa Vs. Storm doing on this card? It should be NJPW Vs. AEW as promised. That match has no place on the show. Makes me wonder if they had tried to get SHIMMER involved and something fell through.


----------



## Mr316

Extremely disappointing card so far.


----------



## 3venflow

Well, this totally confirms a Jay White title defense. I still think it could be Hangman.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO

If we don't get some involvement for Naito, Okada or Kenny this week, this is looking like a bust tbh.


----------



## ripcitydisciple

TripleG said:


> This is such an underwhelming card and caused in large part due to bad luck injuries and unfortunate situations.
> 
> This whole build up has been like "OH COOL! X THING IS GOING TO HAPPEN...oh wait So and So can't do it...never mind".
> 
> Punk Vs. Tanahashi, Okada Vs. Hangman, Danielson Vs. ZSJ (still up in the air) all got taken away and it just feels messy as they scramble to put something together.
> 
> And what the fuck is Rosa Vs. Storm doing on this card? It should be NJPW Vs. AEW as promised. That match has no place on the show. Makes me wonder if they had tried to get SHIMMER involved and something fell through.


The Jericho trios match debunks you're AEW vs NJPW assumption.


----------



## Geeee

I think Ishii is a good choice because he has appeared in AEW several times, making it plausible he could win the championship


----------



## Ultimo Duggan

As unlucky as the card has been it can in no way be considered a bust. AEW’s first million dollar gate that sold out in less than a day is absolutely a success no matter how disappointing the final card may appear.
If this had been another ROH/NJPW card almost their entire fan base would be excited and welcoming of all the Japanese and Japanese based talent from mostly English speaking countries. ROH fans often encourage international talent or at the very least are curious and interested in the novelty of the event and the new wrestlers they get to see for the first time. They SOLD OUT MSG with that interest in an NJPW/ROH co-promoted card. WWE can’t even sell out their home arena regularly anymore.

This isn’t an ROH show though, is it? It is being hosted by AEW - a mostly American based and wannabe potential multi-national promotion.

AEW was founded by former New Japan gaijin mainstays. They had wanted the two companies to cooperate and collaborate pretty much since day one of All Elite’s existence. It was only a jilted and petty NJPW office that stood in the way. The main roadblock was removed and the two companies were finally able to work together like they always wanted to do.

Fans or followers hang on ratings like they actually officially claim a show’s quality instead of artistic merit influencing your own enjoyment of each program. The Forbidden Door is already a success in spite of some posting negativity since it’s announcement by Adam Cole weeks ago. Do ratings chasers give credence to those facts as signs of AEW’s success? They really should since they seem to care so much about AEW’s financial futures.

Several unfortunate injuries and Okadas fucking nine months ago have severely changed the potential matchups we wanted to see take place this weekend in Chicago. The card is a disappointment. It also hasn’t happened as of yet either. AEW hasn’t put on a middling PPV other than All Out 2020. Should the event run long watch it in two parts.

Do we love wrestling or just nitpicking how it always disappoints us? Personally, I am waiting and paying to watch it when it comes out on DVD. If it disappoints or even sucks - so be it. It is silly to denounce a novelty event like the Forbidden Door already. The event doesn’t happen until this coming Sunday.


----------



## 3venflow

Alvarez saying on his show that he thinks Danielson will miss FD and B&G with a nasty concussion. Awful news if true. This PPV has been hit hard - maybe they should rush Joe back from his movie/voice acting gig if possible.


----------



## Aedubya

Shouldn't Danielson be retiring if he gets concussion?


----------



## septurum

Aedubya said:


> Shouldn't Danielson be retiring if he gets concussion?


I agree, I really feel like he's already taken it too far.


----------



## Mr316

So no Danielson? No Punk? No Okada? Basically no big names. This PPV sucks.


----------



## septurum

Mr316 said:


> So no Danielson? No Punk? No Okada? Basically no big names. This PPV sucks.


They still have Dynamite and Rampage to announce more matches but honestly I have no idea why they would wait so long to announce big names.


----------



## Mr316

septurum said:


> They still have Dynamite and Rampage to announce more matches but honestly I have no idea why they would wait so long to announce big names.


Tony probably in panic mode. He’s not sure what to do yet. What an absolute disaster this PPV is. You would never see that kind of stuff in WWE.


----------



## Randy Lahey

Moxley/Tanahashi
Page/Okada
Omega/White
OC/ Ospreay

Those are the matches you need. Okada is def needed hopefully he makes it. I just wouldn’t see the point of Hangman calling him out if he wasn’t going to be on the show so I think he will show up. I don’t think Danielson missing is that big of deal. Same for Punk. He just isn’t a good enough worker at this point to be featured on a show like this.


----------



## Mr316

Randy Lahey said:


> Moxley/Tanahashi
> Page/Okada
> Omega/White
> OC/ Ospreay
> 
> Those are the matches you need. Okada is def needed hopefully he makes it. I don’t think Danielson missing is that big of deal. Same for Punk. He just isn’t a good enough worker at this point to be featured on a show like this.


yeah sure. Because OC is much more needed than someone like Punk and Danielson.


----------



## DammitChrist

Mr316 said:


> So no Danielson? No Punk? No Okada? Basically no big names. This PPV sucks.


Yes, the longly anticipated ppv 'sucks' even though the show doesn't begin for another 5 days.


----------



## DammitChrist

Mr316 said:


> yeah sure. Because OC is much more needed than someone like Punk and Danielson.


Orange Cassidy is really over with crowds who's also a great worker (so he definitely deserves to be on this ppv), and I HIGHLY doubt that Bryan Danielson will be absent for Forbidden Door.


----------



## chay007

No zsj vs danielson would be a shame, though what I wanted more than that was a zsj rampage match where excalibur could list all his finishing submissions. Best/mist insane finisher names in wrestling


----------



## RainmakerV2

3venflow said:


> Alvarez saying on his show that he thinks Danielson will miss FD and B&G with a nasty concussion. Awful news if true. This PPV has been hit hard - maybe they should rush Joe back from his movie/voice acting gig if possible.



Yeah let's book a guy who's had brain tests through his career in an Anarchy in the Arena match! Brilliant!


----------



## septurum

Even something like Samoa Joe vs Jeff Cobb would have been interesting. I don't think this show is that hard to book.


----------



## 3venflow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1539377342422085633


----------



## DammitChrist

That's a big green flag for sure.


----------



## JasmineAEW

Even without the likes of Danielson, Omega, Punk and Okada, this is still going to be a great show with some solid matches. For me, the real attraction is the very concept of a joint AEW-NJPW ppv. It’s a crossover that many here thought would never happen.

The next Forbidden Door in Japan will be even more awesome, hopefully, with a full lineup of healthy wrestlers plus (fingers crossed) the return of Kota Ibushi.


----------



## septurum

Anyone think Cesaro could appear? Definitely an option.


----------



## Geeee

If Danielson is out, I assume Jericho will be pivoted into a big singles match


----------



## Sin City Saint

BigMacAttack44 said:


> I couldn't give one single shit about this at all. Plus TK lost my faith in his "big announcements". He is officially made AEW for the hardcore fan, and forgot what made AEW so special in the first place. I was starting to get excited for ROH again because the "supercard of honor" ppv was really good. I was hoping the announcement was to do about a tv deal or something. This? Whatever!


This (the AEW-NJPW joint PPV) was one of the three feasible big announcements that he could actually still make. The others are an ROH TV deal and an AEW streaming deal. Seems like he’s still working on the other two. Wasn’t super bummed about this announcement, but I obviously would have preferred the other two…


----------



## DammitChrist

For the record, Taichi was seen wrestling a singles match in this morning's NJPW event.

This is noteworthy because Zack Sabre Jr. is partners with Taichi, and they frequently work together in these NJPW events as part of Suzuki-gun (or Dangerous Tekkers when it's just them teaming up as a pair).

Zack Sabre Jr. hasn't been seen on any of these NJPW shows since Dominion, which was 9 days ago; so I'm sure that he's already here in the United States.

Bryan Danielson also happens to be making his return tomorrow night too; so I think this increases the odds of the American Dragon being fine, and that he gets interrupted by either JAS, Eddie Kingston, or Zack Sabre Jr..

I'm still betting on Bryan vs Sabre Jr. taking place this Sunday.

Edit:

Kazuchika Okada and Tetsuya Naito have been competing against each other in tag matches over the last few days in these NJPW events.

They're officially done with the NJPW Road tour as of this morning; so I bet we'll be seeing them along with some members of Los Ingobernables de Japon (which is Naito's faction) tomorrow night at some point


----------



## IronMan8

On BTE, Dark Order mentioned Okada while Hangman was off looking for a broom.

Annnnnd now I'm hyped


----------



## Geeee

IronMan8 said:


> On BTE, Dark Order mentioned Okada while Hangman was off looking for a broom.
> 
> Annnnnd now I'm hyped


Okada vs Johnny Hungie! Let's gooooo


----------



## 3venflow

Just noticed the PPV is only $15.99 on FITE compared to the usual $19.99 for AEW PPVs. I'll be in Wales this weekend but am going to order it and hope there's a TV I can plug my firestick into there. The card (so far) isn't what I hoped, but I love the concept so want to support the idea.

BTW, is the B/R price lower than usual for Americans?


----------



## sim8

3venflow said:


> Just noticed the PPV is only $15.99 on FITE compared to the usual $19.99 for AEW PPVs. I'll be in Wales this weekend but am going to order it and hope there's a TV I can plug my firestick into there. The card (so far) isn't what I hoped, but I love the concept so want to support the idea.
> 
> BTW, is the B/R price lower than usual for Americans?


It's only 16 dollars if you have AEW Plus subscription for Dynamite and Rampage. Otherwise it is still 20 dollars


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

bunch of normal jokers in this thread

this show is gonna slap hard

already bought it like a month ago

only match out of place is the women's


----------



## 3venflow

Seen a call for Kyle O'Reilly to replace Danielson against ZSJ if Danielson can't make it. Match would be great, really great, but KoR isn't the type of guy who is going to bring PPV buyrates in a feature match.

Really hoping they do something big tonight as I want this show to be as successful as possible. It's going to be AEW's first or second most profitable show ever from a gate standpoint, but I doubt it's going to get close to the PPV buyrates of recent times. In an alternate universe without injuries and politics, we'd have Tanahashi vs. Punk, White vs. Hangman, ZSJ vs. Danielson, Ospreay vs. Andrade and probably something like Okada vs. Moxley or Cole (if they need someone of repute to put over Okada).


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Guys… i please want everybody (well, the hardcore dream match fans) to remember….

we are a couple of days away from seeing fucking MIRO and fucking ISHII in one motherfucking ring


----------



## redban

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Guys… i please want everybody (well, the hardcore dream match fans) to remember….
> 
> we are a couple of days away from seeing fucking MIRO and fucking ISHII in one motherfucking ring


Who is Ishii?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

redban said:


> Who is Ishii?


bitch imma…


----------



## Prized Fighter

LifeInCattleClass said:


> bitch imma…


I will also give a like to a "The Room" gif. A+ placement.


----------



## Prosper

OP updated with card! Hopefully the 4 matches we get tonight make this card more exciting. No Punk, Omega, Okada, or Naito is a blower. Okada and Naito are maybes though.

But give me Bryan vs ZSJ and Hangman vs White and I'll feel better. I'd love to see Naito vs Darby Allin. 

They need to make major moves tonight in setting this card up.


----------



## 3venflow

Would like to see Naito & Shingo vs. Starks & Hobbs added if it means getting them on the card. Naito vs. Starks and Shingo vs. Hobbs would be fun combinations.

If KUSHIDA was returning to the ring a little earlier, they could've run back the KUSHIDA vs. O'Reilly classic from the 2015 Best of the Super Jr. final.

I'd be shocked if the Bucks are not on the card by the end of tonight.


----------



## septurum

The wiki page for forbidden door has Taiji Ishimori vs Kushida for the iwgp Jr heavyweight title listed. Is this even official? I haven't seen this anywhere else.


----------



## DammitChrist

septurum said:


> The wiki page for forbidden door has Taiji Ishimori vs Kushida for the iwgp Jr heavyweight title listed. Is this even official? I haven't seen this anywhere else.


Nah, it's not official.

That match-up isn't listed on Cagematch too.


----------



## septurum

DammitChrist said:


> Nah, it's not official.
> 
> That match-up isn't listed on Cagematch too.


Somebody just randomly adding stuff to wiki ugh


----------



## 3venflow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1539654455544750083
It's great to see Kevin Kelly here. I wish AEW would hire him (or someone like him) as he's a lot more professional and clued in on modern wrestling than JR.

Speaking of which, JR will hopefully be at home for Forbidden Door. He was awful as NJPW's English commentator and several years later would be even worse now.

Kelly, Excalibur and Taz would be best for Forbidden Door I think. I would've said Callis for Taz but he is nowhere to be found right now.


----------



## Oracle

Probably a bunch of Tag team matches and maybe one more singles match added. 

sigh


----------



## Sad Panda

So even with the injuries, and bullshit politics, I still think the card is a good one. It’s certainly not the best the two companies can deliver, but its definitely a buy for me. Looking forward to some good wrasslin this Sunday.


----------



## Prosper

Sad Panda said:


> So even with the injuries, and bullshit politics, I still think the card is a good one. It’s certainly not the best the two companies can deliver, but its definitely a buy for me. Looking forward to some good wrasslin this Sunday.


Same thoughts. Build wasn't great but the show itself should definitely deliver. I'm mostly interested in the 2 Fatal 4 Ways and the main event. And of course Thunder Rosa.


----------



## DammitChrist

Yea, I think Thunder Rosa vs Toni Storm will still be a pretty good match-up despite not being an inter-promotional match between both companies.

Both women are pretty damn good in the ring, and they're both over with the AEW audience; so it'll most likely be a fun match this Sunday 

It helps that the outcome is kinda unpredictable too.


----------



## BornBad

Fingers crossed than the mystery opponent for Zack Sabre is Claudio Castagnoli


----------



## Scuba Steve

BornBad said:


> Fingers crossed than the mystery opponent for Zack Sabre is Claudio Castagnoli


I am here for Eddie's reaction to him having to team with Claudio at B&G.


----------



## DammitChrist

It's great to see that Hiromu Takahashi is officially advertised on the ppv this Sunday:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1333045820057210880

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1407411699443974145

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1199834951044288513

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272851625397432320

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1097240686351523842


----------



## Randy Lahey

I think if they do this again, the main thing AEW should do better is use a longer time to build up to this type of PPV.

1 month I feel is too short, and not even announcing all the matches till 3 days before the event just isn’t good booking IMO. You want to build anticipation for big matches, and get people thinking about them for awhile. This time it felt far too rushed.

Next time there needs to be far more singles matches. Nobody is going to care who loses if the matches are great, plus I think it’s easier to sell 1 v 1, than 4v4 bc there’s far more intrigue as to who will win a 1 v 1 match.

Letting people know it was going to be Mox/Tanahashi for several weeks in advance is what they should have done with the other matches especially the Okada one. And Okada is great enough that he should be in the ring by himself. He shouldn’t share the spotlight with other guys bc it makes him look like less of a big deal that he is


----------



## Jbardo37

Such a shame that Bryan and Punk are not on this show, however they still managed to put together a strong card


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hiromu and Darby in a team 

they might kill each other even when being the same side

and this is all leading to Sting / Darby v Bucks for the titles for sure


----------



## Whoanma

3venflow said:


> Seen a call for Kyle O'Reilly to replace Danielson against ZSJ if Danielson can't make it. Match would be great, really great, but KoR isn't the type of guy who is going to bring PPV buyrates in a feature match.














3venflow said:


> In an alternate universe without injuries and politics, we'd have Tanahashi vs. Punk, White vs. Hangman, ZSJ vs. Danielson, Ospreay vs. Andrade and probably something like Okada vs. Moxley











Btw, f*ck CMLL again.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

btw - personally, while i am sad that Punk / Bryan will not be part of this

it was never a requirement - they were not part of my dream match scenarios 3 years ago when this started to be a possibility

now, Kenny and Ibushi not being a part, that is a shame

but all in all, i am extremely happy with the card - I'm going to see a lot of my faves facing off


----------



## Whoanma

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Kenny and Ibushi not being a part, that is a shame


----------



## Bland

Would still love to see Tanahashi win the interim title. With travel restrictions now relaxed, Tanahashi would be able to do AEW and would only be missing during G1 Climax which is mid July to mid August. Tanahashi normally has a strong G1 so most likely with be in the final 4. All Out in Sep you can then have Tanahashi vs Omega, Jericho or even Bryan. 

As for ZSJ opponent, gresham would be most likely due to him being ROH world champion but then again, wouldn't they of revealed that and do a ROH world title match if it was Gresham? Being an actual ppv suprise, Cesaro would be perfect as would aligning him with BCC as he'd become their enforcer.


----------



## 3venflow

Meltzer thinks ZSJ vs. Danielson will still happen, be it at the Tokyo Dome or All Out. If that is the case, does Zack go over the BCC's new arrival? Or maybe Danielson puts over Zack when they finally meet, since he probably views Zack as his successor as best technical wrestler in the world.


----------



## Geeee

I think it would really sell the Forbidden Door concept if AEW and NJPW swapped championships. Like if an Adam pinned an Adam to win the NJPW belt and Tanahashi pinned Mox to win the interim. Plus, it would make a lot of people here really mad


----------



## Whoanma

Geeee said:


> I think it would really sell the Forbidden Door concept if AEW and NJPW swapped championships. Like if an Adam pinned an Adam to win the NJPW belt and Tanahashi pinned Mox to win the interim. Plus, it would make a lot of people here really mad


That'd depend on which Adam won the belt.


----------



## DammitChrist

Whoanma said:


> That'd depend on which Adam won the belt.


Both Adams would be great options


----------



## Tell it like it is

While these negative nancies are crying on other threads, i just bought the ppv. Is it the best card? no but whatever. Hopefully next year with full parties healthy they pull out a better card. That doesn't mean I'm not looking forward to this ppv. There are some good matches and looking forward to see who's Danielson replacement. Oh and to see if Omega makes a surprise appearance even if he doesn't wrestle.


----------



## Blade Runner

Something tells me that Johnny Gargano might be Danielson's replacement.


----------



## redban

KYRA BATARA said:


> Something tells me that Johnny Gargano might be Danielson's replacement.


Another guy nobody's heard of ? I think we got enough of them


----------



## Blade Runner

redban said:


> Another guy nobody's heard of ? I think we got enough of them


At this point who cares. It's not part of the build.

Every single person that orders the PPV will know who Gargano is. Most of them were fans of Black/Gold NXT.


----------



## Scuba Steve

KYRA BATARA said:


> Something tells me that Johnny Gargano might be Danielson's replacement.


It's not, it's clearly Ric Flair who is joining the Blackpool Country Club. 😜


----------



## Geeee

KYRA BATARA said:


> Something tells me that Johnny Gargano might be Danielson's replacement.


The only thing is, Excalibur said this guy would be in the Blackpool Combat Club and I don't think Gargano would really fit in that group.


----------



## 3venflow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1539949044985958400


----------



## Sad Panda

3venflow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1539949044985958400


Ok… why couldn’t this be said during Dynamite? Hell I’d of even taken it on Rampage! 

It’s one thing that bugs the hell out of me with AEW. Their “road to” series and in some cases like this, their tweets, aren’t seen by nearly as many people or are harder to find than just having that same person cut a promo like this on their tv show. 

In this case it would’ve added another layer to this feud going into the show.


----------



## Prosper

For the Buy In:


----------



## Geeee

I've seen these dojo guys on Dark and they definitely need a lot of work.


----------



## DammitChrist

I think Ren Narita is the best young lion that NJPW has atm.


----------



## 3venflow

Well, shit. Connors is good though.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1540107440380735488


----------



## Prosper

Jesus this injury bug is cross promotional. Even in WWE you have Cody, Ripley, and Orton all out. I was looking forward to a Miro/Ishii clash, don’t really know Connors but hopefully he doesn’t hurt the match.


----------



## DammitChrist

Ashton Smith had to vacate the NXT UK Tag titles (with Oliver Carter being his partner) earlier today on NXT UK due to an MCL injury after just winning them a few weeks ago too.

Fuck injury bugs.


----------



## septurum

What a bummer, I love Ishii.


----------



## DammitChrist

I get the logic since Clark Connors made it to the semi-finals from the NJPW bracket side of the tournament, but I would've added someone who's on the level of Tomohiro Ishii.

I would've added Shingo Takagi to replace his spot in the Fatal 4 Way match.

Los Ingobernables de Japon has enough members to replace Shingo Takagi's spot in the 8-man tag match, such as SANADA or BUSHI (unless both of those men are somehow unavailable for this Sunday).

Edit:

I think SANADA would've also been a pretty good replacement for Tomohiro Ishii too.


----------



## 3venflow

Half expecting Tana or Okada to job to Covid before weekend.



DammitChrist said:


> I get the logic since Clark Connors made it to the semi-finals from the NJPW bracket side of the tournament, but I would've added someone who's on the level of Tomohiro Ishii.


Or Naito. He's a rung above the opposition's level within his own company, but it's not like Miro, PAC and Malakai are bottom of the pile jobbers.


----------



## Sad Panda

Christ.. the injury bug has ravaged the wrestling landscape.

But, looking at this from a glass half full perspective. If this is indeed going to be an annual event it keeps tons of “dream matches“ on hold for future events.


----------



## Scuba Steve

DammitChrist said:


> I get the logic since Clark Connors made it to the semi-finals from the NJPW bracket side of the tournament, but I would've added someone who's on the level of Tomohiro Ishii.
> 
> I would've added Shingo Takagi to replace his spot in the Fatal 4 Way match.
> 
> Los Ingobernables de Japon has enough members to replace Shingo Takagi's spot in the 8-man tag match, such as SANADA or BUSHI (unless both of those men are somehow unavailable for this Sunday).
> 
> Edit:
> 
> I think SANADA would've also been a pretty good replacement for Tomohiro Ishii too.


Personally I would have went with Kenta if possible despite not being a part of the tournament.


----------



## DammitChrist

At this point, I'm just accepting the fact that this Sunday will pretty much be the prologue for future Forbidden Door ppvs.

The injury bug is running wild on WWE, AEW, AND NJPW (although the latter isn't as severely impacted as the former 2 promotions).

At least this means that the future Forbidden Door ppvs are pretty much guaranteed to have better cards in comparison (although the event this Sunday still looks like a fun one).



Scuba Steve said:


> Personally I would have went with Kenta if possible despite not being a part of the tournament.


I think they just want to give KENTA as much rest time as possible since he's just coming back from a major injury back in early January.

He'll make his return for the G1 Climax tournament on the C block in just a few weeks!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

DammitChrist said:


> I get the logic since Clark Connors made it to the semi-finals from the NJPW bracket side of the tournament, but I would've added someone who's on the level of Tomohiro Ishii.
> 
> I would've added Shingo Takagi to replace his spot in the Fatal 4 Way match.
> 
> Los Ingobernables de Japon has enough members to replace Shingo Takagi's spot in the 8-man tag match, such as SANADA or BUSHI (unless both of those men are somehow unavailable for this Sunday).
> 
> Edit:
> 
> I think SANADA would've also been a pretty good replacement for Tomohiro Ishii too.


shingo…. Should’ve been shingo

dammittt


----------



## Error_404

This sucks .. Really wanted to see Miro & Ishii having a hoss fight. Good thing is they might get a one on one match later down the line.


----------



## 3venflow

Very interesting to see Tony Khan telling Tokyo Sports that he wants to run a show in Japan. The dirt sheets have translated it as 'tournament' by using Google Translate but I believe he means a show (I forget who, but we have a Japanese native speaker on here who could clarify). He called Japan 'the most valuable market in the world' which is pushing it when there's the UK and Canada, but there is money in running Japan where things are quite expensive. New Japan is constantly touring the country (at least when there's no pandemic) and employ local promoters that could help AEW do some shows in key markets like Tokyo (obviously), Osaka and Yokohama.

By doing this show with New Japan and getting AEW shows on NJPW World (plus some matches on Wrestle Universe), AEW is probably building up its Japanese fanbase quite well. The AEW Japan Twitter account has grown quickly too with over 19,000 followers in a month.

Also from the interview: said his first exposure to Japanese wrestling was on TBS when he was 8-years-old with Tatsumi Fujinami appearing in WCW. After that he collected tapes, trading with his friends, while also watching WAR and Michinoku Pro. Interestingly, he names Prince Devitt (Finn Balor) as one of his recent favourite junior heavyweights from NJPW (along with Kenny and Ibushi). The 2013 to 2015 G1 Climax tournaments really excited him. He said Kenny vs. Jericho 'triggered AEW' which further confirms NJPW's importance in AEW existing.









【ＡＥＷ】カーン社長「日本は世界で最も価値のあるマーケット」新日本との合同興行から世界へ | 東スポWEB


　いよいよ新日本プロレスと米ＡＥＷの合同興行「Ｆｏｒｂｉｄｄｅｎ　Ｄｏｏｒ」（２６日＝日本時間２７日、イリノイ州シカゴ）が迫ってきた。続々とカードが決まり世界中で注目が高まる中、本紙はＡＥＷのト...




www.tokyo-sports.co.jp


----------



## RainmakerV2

Could have just put Ishii in it instead of making him work 2 matches everyone knew he would win. Facepalm


----------



## DammitChrist

Who’s to say that Tomohiro Ishii wasn’t already working hurt with a weakened knee even before the mini-tournament?


----------



## Geeee

RainmakerV2 said:


> Could have just put Ishii in it instead of making him work 2 matches everyone knew he would win. Facepalm


I mean Cody hurt himself training and CM Punk hurt himself on his entrance, so injury bug doesn't care if you're wrestling LOL


----------



## DammitChrist

I’d like to think that CM Punk was sore after that bit in his entrance, and the Springboard attempt off the top rope was what really aggravated his foot injury.


----------



## One Shed

3venflow said:


> Very interesting to see Tony Khan telling Tokyo Sports that he wants to run a show in Japan. The dirt sheets have translated it as 'tournament' by using Google Translate but I believe he means a show (I forget who, but we have a Japanese native speaker on here who could clarify). He called Japan 'the most valuable market in the world' which is pushing it when there's the UK and Canada, but there is money in running Japan where things are quite expensive. New Japan is constantly touring the country (at least when there's no pandemic) and employ local promoters that could help AEW do some shows in key markets like Tokyo (obviously), Osaka and Yokohama.
> 
> By doing this show with New Japan and getting AEW shows on NJPW World (plus some matches on Wrestle Universe), AEW is probably building up its Japanese fanbase quite well. The AEW Japan Twitter account has grown quickly too with over 19,000 followers in a month.
> 
> Also from the interview: said his first exposure to Japanese wrestling was on TBS when he was 8-years-old with Tatsumi Fujinami appearing in WCW. After that he collected tapes, trading with his friends, while also watching WAR and Michinoku Pro. Interestingly, he names Prince Devitt (Finn Balor) as one of his recent favourite junior heavyweights from NJPW (along with Kenny and Ibushi). The 2013 to 2015 G1 Climax tournaments really excited him. He said Kenny vs. Jericho 'triggered AEW' which further confirms NJPW's importance in AEW existing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 【ＡＥＷ】カーン社長「日本は世界で最も価値のあるマーケット」新日本との合同興行から世界へ | 東スポWEB
> 
> 
> いよいよ新日本プロレスと米ＡＥＷの合同興行「Ｆｏｒｂｉｄｄｅｎ　Ｄｏｏｒ」（２６日＝日本時間２７日、イリノイ州シカゴ）が迫ってきた。続々とカードが決まり世界中で注目が高まる中、本紙はＡＥＷのト...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tokyo-sports.co.jp


They did not need Google Translate. They watched everything Tony has ever done and know whatever he does will be a tournament.


----------



## 3venflow

Two Sheds said:


> They did not need Google Translate. They watched everything Tony has ever done and know whatever he does will be a tournament.


But I'm pretty sure he isn't literally saying tournament. The word has several meanings, including 'grand event' and 'convention'. And it'd be weird to ask Tony Khan (he was asked) if he plans to run a 'tournament' in Japan rather than a 'show'.


----------



## BornBad

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1540072208378257409


----------



## BornBad

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1540072208378257409


----------



## Bland

Just seen NJPW have confirmed Ishii is injuries so will be replaced by Clark Connors, from NJPW Strong, and who Ishii defeated to qualify. 

Part of me wishes NJPW didn't do the tournament their side as Shingo, El Desperado, or even Suzuki would of been great Japanese representative in the 4 Way. I know Suzuki is teaming with Jericho but he could of been replaced with Despy, who did attack BCC the other week with Lance Archer.


----------



## DammitChrist

Darby Allin and Hiromu Takahashi being on the same team this Sunday doubles the levels of insanity with just those 2 men alone.

Here is a short clip of Hiromu being a freaking maniac in just one example:


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/SquaredCircle/comments/lgc38q


----------



## Outlaw91

BornBad said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1540072208378257409


Instead of signing someone like Gargano who brings nothing new, they should focus on building up one of their already signed guys, the ROH World champion Jonathan Gresham who is a phenomenal athlete despite being very short.


----------



## Ultimo Duggan

Ishii was probably doing the job in the match. Connors wrestles in the USA regularly in New Japan Strong. The young lion guys are the best trained “rookies” in any promotions anywhere. 

Lance Archer being in the G1 but not on Forbidden Door feels a bit strange. He jobs a lot in big AEW matches but he could have been in his element among everyone coming over.


----------



## DammitChrist

Man, I've been trying to find that clip where Taiji Ishimori beats the living hell out of Hiromu Takahashi (who refuses to cover himself or stay down) for a while now; but I can't find a long enough clip showing the full moment that justifies Hiromu being a maniac.

It's from their Wrestle Kingdom 15 match on Night 1. That entire moment lasted like 2 minutes in their match too.

I thought it'd be a cool clip to share on here hyping up Hiromu for this Sunday


----------



## DUD

If neither promotion wants there top stars to lose what's the point of having this PPV again?

It kind of defies the point if there's going to be no dream matches.

NJPW should have known better after Kenny Omega's "belt collector" gimmick.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

DUD said:


> If neither promotion wants there top stars to lose what's the point of having this PPV again?
> 
> It kind of defies the point if there's going to be no dream matches.
> 
> NJPW should have known better after Kenny Omega's "belt collector" gimmick.


this makes no sense

their top stars will lose on either side

mox or tana will lose, hangman, okada, cole or jay White will lose

willie or oc will lose


----------



## DUD

LifeInCattleClass said:


> this makes no sense
> 
> their top stars will lose on either side
> 
> mox or tana will lose, hangman, okada, cole or jay White will lose
> 
> willie or oc will lose


As much as I enjoy interacting with you, if you refer to Orange Cassidy as a top star one time I will block you.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

DUD said:


> As much as I enjoy interacting with you, if you refer to Orange Cassidy as a top star one time I will block you.


lol, i don’t make the rules bruv 

gets ratings, gets good spots, gets pops, gets merch sold

i love the little fucker - top star, out!

blockkkk meeeee beatttccchhhh


----------



## Jbardo37

Anyone have any idea why Naito isn’t on this show? I’m baffled by it tbh.


----------



## Jaxon

quick question, does it start at 1am English time?


----------



## DammitChrist

Yep, it begins at 1 AM in the UK.


----------



## Outlaw91

Jaxon said:


> quick question, does it start at 1am English time?


3 AM Romania time, so yeah 1 AM UK time. 
Luckily I'm working that night so another reason to stay awake, I'm going to get payed to watch Forbidden Door.


----------



## TripleG

This injury bug playing the business right now has been absolutely insane and its made this show feel like its cursed. 

I thought Starrcade 97 and Great American Bash 2006 were bad with their unfortunately timed injuries and "medical emergencies" that gravely impacted the full card (Raven, Ric Flair, and Kevin Nash for Starrcade and Great Khali, Lashley, and Mark Henry for GAB). 

But this is next level shit. Punk, Bryan, and the already on the shelf Omega are guys that you'd think would be must haves on a NJPW crossover card, but all three are down, and then Iishi and reDRagon get taken out of the equation as well. 

Combine that with WWE's recent string of injuries to big names (Cody, Orton, Ripley) and its like "The hell is going on?!" 

Are people not drinking milk anymore? That shit builds strong bones and calcium is good for you. Just saying.


----------



## Outlaw91

Who do you think will win the 4 way for the IWGP World title? I'm pretty sure Cole is there to eat the pin but will Jay White be a transitional champion again? Did he win the title in Japan just so Okada can win it again in front of a big USA crowd as he did at MSG? This time it can be even better for Okada because he will not only defeat Jay but also two top AEW wrestlers.
@RainmakerV2 
@BigCy
@TD Stinger


----------



## RainmakerV2

Outlaw91 said:


> Who do you think will win the 4 way for the IWGP World title? I'm pretty sure Cole is there to eat the pin but will Jay White be a transitional champion again? Did he win the title in Japan just so Okada can win it again in front of a big USA crowd as he did at MSG? This time it can be even better for Okada because he will not only defeat Jay but also two top AEW wrestlers.
> @RainmakerV2
> @BigCy
> @TD Stinger


I would be shocked and appalled if White doesn't win.


----------



## MC

Outlaw91 said:


> Who do you think will win the 4 way for the IWGP World title? I'm pretty sure Cole is there to eat the pin but will Jay White be a transitional champion again? Did he win the title in Japan just so Okada can win it again in front of a big USA crowd as he did at MSG? This time it can be even better for Okada because he will not only defeat Jay but also two top AEW wrestlers.
> @RainmakerV2
> @BigCy


New Japan have been waiting to put the title on Jay White for months now. They won't change the title back at this point when the G1 is weeks away. Half the draw of the G1 will be Okada trying to win it to get the title back.


----------



## TD Stinger

Outlaw91 said:


> Who do you think will win the 4 way for the IWGP World title? I'm pretty sure Cole is there to eat the pin but will Jay White be a transitional champion again? Did he win the title in Japan just so Okada can win it again in front of a big USA crowd as he did at MSG? This time it can be even better for Okada because he will not only defeat Jay but also two top AEW wrestlers.
> @RainmakerV2
> @BigCy
> @TD Stinger


I mean to me if they wanted Okada to leave this show as champion, they would have just kept the belt on him through Dominion. Also in 2019 I believe the plan was to do Omega vs. Okada V for the Belt in MSG where Okada would have gotten it back. Jay only got the title to be a transitional champion. There's really no reason like that to make Jay the champion this time around just to have him drop it immediately.

The Fatal Four Way to me is just a political byproduct of wanting an IWGP Title Match on the card but needing someone to eat a pin.


----------



## Outlaw91

MC said:


> New Japan have been waiting to put the title on Jay White for months now. They won't change the title back at this point when the G1 is weeks away. Half the draw of the G1 will be Okada trying to win it to get the title back.


I don't know if they waited for months to put the title on Jay but Okada's title reign has been very boring and Jay was their ultimate salvation in order to do something fresh. They also had a chance with ZSJ but I think they wasted a good occasion especially since ZSJ won his second NJ Cup and he is pretty over.
I'm a big Jay White fan but I have a feeling that NJPW is seeing this as a double or even triple win situation. First win, Jay suddenly comes back to Japan after a year, wins the title, legitimize Bullet Club again and creates a cool celebration moment after the match. Second win, Okada, the absolute Ace, wins the title on USA soil in front of thousands of people, another cool and historical moment for NJPW and as a bonus ( 3rd win) he also beats the former AEW World champion and former title contender who is also a former WWE NXT champion (longest champion if I’m not wrong).
They can even continue Okada's historical succes, he can win the G1 as IWGP World Heavyweight champion and then declare that there is no one at his level in NJPW so he is challenging for Wrestle Kingdom the guy who doesn't let him sleep, The Cleaner Kenny Omega.


----------



## redban

And now, it's too bad Cm Punk won't be there to push some more "Abortion Rights is Human Rights"


----------



## RainmakerV2

Outlaw91 said:


> I don't know if they waited for months to put the title on Jay but Okada's title reign has been very boring and Jay was their ultimate salvation in order to do something fresh. They also had a chance with ZSJ but I think they wasted a good occasion especially since ZSJ won his second NJ Cup and he is pretty over.
> I'm a big Jay White fan but I have a feeling that NJPW is seeing this as a double or even triple win situation. First win, Jay suddenly comes back to Japan after a year, wins the title, legitimize Bullet Club again and creates a cool celebration moment after the match. Second win, Okada, the absolute Ace, wins the title on USA soil in front of thousands of people, another cool and historical moment for NJPW and as a bonus ( 3rd win) he also beats the former AEW World champion and former title contender who is also a former WWE NXT champion (longest champion if I’m not wrong).
> They can even continue Okada's historical succes, he can win the G1 as IWGP World Heavyweight champion and then declare that there is no one at his level in NJPW so he is challenging for Wrestle Kingdom the guy who doesn't let him sleep, The Cleaner Kenny Omega.



Go ahead and put it back on Okada so I can stop watching


----------



## septurum

According to wiki, Swerve in our Glory (Keith Lee and Swerve Strickland) vs. Yoshinobu Kanemaru and El Desperado has been added. Is this official? I didn't watch Rampage.


----------



## 3venflow

septurum said:


> According to wiki, Swerve in our Glory (Keith Lee and Swerve Strickland) vs. Yoshinobu Kanemaru and El Desperado has been added. Is this official? I didn't watch Rampage.


Added to the buy-in along with Goto/YOSHI-HASHI vs QT/Solo.


----------



## DammitChrist

I feel like reiterating this post in quoted form since it's more appropriate for this thread:



DammitChrist said:


> For the record, I'm not giving up on Tetsuya Naito making a surprise appearance on Forbidden Door this Sunday.
> 
> I think he was absent since his birthday happened to be on Wednesday, so he couldn't make it to either of the 2 shows for this week beforehand.
> 
> They brought fellow members of CHAOS in Tomohiro Ishii (pre-injury), Hirooki Goto, and YOSHI-HASHI for the ppv with Kazuchika Okada being the big star of that group.
> 
> They brought fellow members of Suzuki-gun in Zack Sabre Jr., El Desperado, and Yoshinobu Kanemaru for the ppv with Minoru Suzuki being the leader of that group.
> 
> They brought fellow members of BULLET CLUB with El Phantasmo and Hikuleo for the ppv with Jay White being the leader of that group.
> 
> However, his fellow members of Los Ingobernables de Japon in Shingo Takagi and Hiromu Takahashi are competing on the ppv, but the LEADER of that group in Tetsuya Naito won't be at Forbidden Door?
> 
> I think a surprise Naito appearance is still possible.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Sorry DC

i think Naito is not showing up

i don’t see where he fits in

BUT…. I think he’ll have a run in AEW after forbidden door


----------



## zkorejo

Any pictures/leaks of the stage yet? I swear if it's the same Dynamite tunnels stage for this show...... I will be really upset but forget about it in a few hours. It has to be a portal door.

Both companies are big enough to get a new stage for this. Don't be cheap TK/NJPW angry owner guy.


----------



## BornBad

Put some friendly match Naito and Sanada or Takahachi vs Rush and Andrade and i'll be happy


----------



## Outlaw91

septurum said:


> According to wiki, Swerve in our Glory (Keith Lee and Swerve Strickland) vs. Yoshinobu Kanemaru and El Desperado has been added. Is this official? I didn't watch Rampage.


Kanemaru will eat the pin but I'm very happy for Despe, he deserves the opportunity to showcase his skills in front of a big US crowd .


----------



## Jbardo37

I was on the fence about getting this show but just logged into Fite tv and there’s 20% off so it’s only going to be £13.


----------



## Outlaw91

Jbardo37 said:


> I was on the fence about getting this show but just logged into Fite tv and there’s 20% off so it’s only going to be £13.


There is a 20 % discount if you already have an AEW Plus subscription, the stand alone PPV has no discount.


----------



## Jbardo37

Outlaw91 said:


> There is a 20 % discount if you already have an AEW Plus subscription, the stand alone PPV has no discount.


Yeah I have the subscription.


----------



## FabioLight

AEW once again with weird nepotism or whatever. Putting QT on the card (even if it's the buy-in he has a match) when Starks, Hobbs, Garcia, etc don't even have a match is stupid.


----------



## Aedubya

Actually thought it would've been the BlondEs to come in and take the L v a njpw team, definitely not QT/Solo anyways


----------



## 3venflow

Kevin Kelly will be part of the commentary team, which I'm stoked about. I'd love for them to leave JR and Tony Schiavone at home for this one and go with Kelly, Excalibur and maybe a lively third man (Taz, Caprice or Callis) as they will give it an informative, sports-like and professional feel. Kelly will be able to explain and call everything NJPW to the required standard and you can bet he watches AEW and probably knows more than JR about what's going on.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

3venflow said:


> Kevin Kelly will be part of the commentary team, which I'm stoked about. I'd love for them to leave JR and Tony Schiavone at home for this one and go with Kelly, Excalibur and maybe a lively third man (Taz, Caprice or Callis) as they will give it an informative, sports-like and professional feel. Kelly will be able to explain and call everything NJPW to the required standard and you can bet he watches AEW and probably knows more than JR about what's going on.


Kelly x Excalibur would be men enough in the booth for me

no need for any other




FabioLight said:


> AEW once again with weird nepotism or whatever. Putting QT on the card (even if it's the buy-in he has a match) when Starks, Hobbs, Garcia, etc don't even have a match is stupid.


not nepotism this time, QT and the factory has been heavily featured on NJPW strong. The fans know them. Its also an easy loss AEW can take if needed


----------



## Sad Panda

Even with all the injuries and unfortunate politics, this is a banger of a card.


----------



## Mr316

Resale tickets at 3$. 😂


----------



## Whoanma

BornBad said:


> Put some friendly match Naito and Sanada or Takahachi vs Rush and Andrade and i'll be happy


Sadly, it can’t be booked.


----------



## Outlaw91

Sad Panda said:


> Even with all the injuries and unfortunate politics, this is a banger of a card.


And the best part it is that the next shows can only be better.


----------



## Outlaw91

Mr316 said:


> Resale tickets at 3$. 😂


Give us more information about how good that place is, please.
There must be some trick if the price is so low.


----------



## Outlaw91

FabioLight said:


> AEW once again with weird nepotism or whatever. Putting QT on the card (even if it's the buy-in he has a match) when Starks, Hobbs, Garcia, etc don't even have a match is stupid.


QT and his boys are also appearing on NJPW Strong shows regularly and are involved in feuds.


----------



## Jbardo37

Card is strong especially considering who’s missing. Next year should be huge with Kenny, Bryan and Punk having matches.


----------



## Scuba Steve

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Sorry DC
> 
> i think Naito is not showing up
> 
> i don’t see where he fits in
> 
> BUT…. I think he’ll have a run in AEW after forbidden door


I agree, unfortunately it is not happening it appears. But if this world were perfect, he would show up in a backstage segment before the main event challenging the winner of Mox VS Tana to open the show on Wednesday night.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Scuba Steve said:


> I agree, unfortunately it is not happening it appears. But if this world were perfect, he would show up in a backstage segment before the main event challenging the winner of Mox VS Tana to open the show on Wednesday night.


100% - i see him being the next challenger in a longer program


----------



## DRose1994

A bit of a bloated card with all these matches. Was listening to Excalibur go over all these matches and couldn’t help but think there’s going to be some viewers fatigue watching this one. Including the Buy-in there’s like 12-13 matches. 

I’m interested to see the show, but probably won’t make it through the whole thing.


----------



## MaseMan

I'm looking forward to the show, but it's disappointing injuries happened to so many key AEW stars, so we're not getting some of the dream matchups we really wanted. Also a bit disappointed we aren't getting Naito on this show, for whatever reason.

Still it should be a fun show.


----------



## BigMacAttack44

i have absolutely NO idea what people see in this new japan shit. Ive watched videos, read posts and i don't fucking get it. Everyone here seems to only watch AEW because of New Japan. TK is absolutely obsessed with New Japan that his actual promotion has lost focus. MJF is now gone like Cody. 90% of the roster is being underused and nobody seems to give a shit. Just Okada this Ospray that. I wish AEW can just concentrate on who they have. AEW has the LOWEST ratings in any promotion, and nobody can admit its because of this useless ppv!!


----------



## Outlaw91

BigMacAttack44 said:


> i have absolutely NO idea what people see in this new japan shit. Ive watched videos, read posts and i don't fucking get it. Everyone here seems to only watch AEW because of New Japan. TK is absolutely obsessed with New Japan that his actual promotion has lost focus. MJF is now gone like Cody. 90% of the roster is being underused and nobody seems to give a shit. Just Okada this Ospray that. I wish AEW can just concentrate on who they have. AEW has the LOWEST ratings in any promotion, and nobody can admit its because of this useless ppv!!


You're in the twilight zone, dude!


----------



## CovidFan

BigMacAttack44 said:


> i have absolutely NO idea what people see in this new japan shit. <snip bitching>


There are great wrestlers in NJPW. There are great wrestlers in AEW. People want to see great wrestlers wrestle great wrestlers. Is it really hard to grasp?


----------



## TD Stinger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1540794459994132480
This show is literally fucking cursed.


----------



## BigMacAttack44

CovidFan said:


> There are great wrestlers in NJPW. There are great wrestlers in AEW. People want to see great wrestlers wrestle great wrestlers. Is it really hard to grasp?



EXTREMELY!!! When i hear the term "great wrestlers", i think of Malakai Black, Buddy Matthews, Ricky Starks, Swerve Strickland, Wardlow, MJF, Jungleboy. These are the ones AEW needs to focus on.


----------



## CovidFan

BigMacAttack44 said:


> EXTREMELY!!! When i hear the term "great wrestlers", i think of Malakai Black, Buddy Matthews, Ricky Starks, Swerve Strickland, Wardlow, MJF, Jungleboy. These are the ones AEW needs to focus on.


and I agree with you. I think the NJPW guys have taken up too much time on AEW's shows. I've said it a few times. But it seems you fail to grasp the concept of the ppv which is great wrestlers vs. great wrestlers.


----------



## Sad Panda

TD Stinger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1540794459994132480
> This show is literally fucking cursed.


God damnit


----------



## BigMacAttack44

CovidFan said:


> and I agree with you. I think the NJPW guys have taken up too much time on AEW's shows. I've said it a few times. But it seems you fail to grasp the concept of the ppv which is great wrestlers vs. great wrestlers.


And AEW can't have that in their OWN promotion. Jungle Boy vs. Darby Allin. Great wrestler vs. Great wrestler!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

TD Stinger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1540794459994132480
> This show is literally fucking cursed.


dang, poor Hiromu

really wanted to see the dynamic between him and Darby

but i am more of a Shingo mark anyway


----------



## CovidFan

BigMacAttack44 said:


> And AEW can't have that in their OWN promotion. Jungle Boy vs. Darby Allin. Great wrestler vs. Great wrestler!


----------



## Outlaw91

TD Stinger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1540794459994132480
> This show is literally fucking cursed.


At least Hikuleo is out too


----------



## 3venflow

My fav reply.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1540794952082288640
Wrap everyone up in cotton wool before tomorrow. There's still time for Okada or Tanahashi to job to Covid.


----------



## Ultimo Duggan

They do have matches like that in AEW. Well, maybe not Jungle Boy vs Darby Allin - yet. This show tomorrow isn’t taking PPV time away from AEW wrestlers on the regular four PPVs. This is an extra or special event in addition to AEW’s usual schedule. A fifth PPV only a month after Double or Nothing isn’t selling out that arena and earning AEW its first million dollar gate.

Well…it MIGHT if it was Punk vs MJF for the title with a great semi-main and a strong undercard. MJF “quit” the company and only missing three weeks would be some lame WWE speed freak angle. See, TK actually does know how to book…some things.

He didn’t get to be two-time BOOKER OF THE YEAR by fishing prizes out of a Cracker Jack box. He is really just a rich goofy fan who likes all kinds of wrestling. Well, maybe not women’s wrestling so much. That enigma always seems more like an edict from the network that they try and keep secret. We can’t have attractive athletic looking women possibly sweating while acting out scripted violence. Can we?


----------



## DammitChrist

Hiromu Takahashi being out is a freaking bummer 

Hopefully, he’ll be okay!

This injury/sickness bug needs to screw off already though.


----------



## 3venflow




----------



## BigMacAttack44

DammitChrist said:


> This injury/sickness bug needs to screw off already though.


I wish njpw could screw off so that AEW can get back to normal again. I guess All Out is going to be a thrown together card and have a lacklustre build because of this show. These Japanese wrestlers will hopefully fuck off after Sunday


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Guyz, its a sign - its changed so much, that peeps have no expectations 

this show is gonna slap hard AF


----------



## DammitChrist

BigMacAttack44 said:


> I wish njpw could screw off so that AEW can get back to normal again. I guess All Out is going to be a thrown together card and have a lacklustre build because of this show. These Japanese wrestlers will hopefully fuck off after Sunday


Yes, even though NJPW is a huge reason why we even have AEW to begin with, it makes sense that this wrestling promotion ‘should screw off’ (or better yet, ignore NJPW entirely in 2018-2019 so that AEW never gets started).


----------



## septurum

BigMacAttack44 said:


> I wish njpw could screw off so that AEW can get back to normal again. I guess All Out is going to be a thrown together card and have a lacklustre build because of this show. These Japanese wrestlers will hopefully fuck off after Sunday


I love New Japan and I'm stoked for a once a year dream ppv between the two companies. But I do agree it should only be for this one show. AEW has too much talent as it is that having a whole other roster to take up tv time is a detriment.


----------



## RainmakerV2

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Guyz, its a sign - its changed so much, that peeps have no expectations
> 
> this show is gonna slap hard AF



Slap shit piss cum


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

RainmakerV2 said:


> Slap shit piss cum


….. rrrrright

nxtiddy is tuesday bro

watch it, be satisfied


----------



## theshape31

TD Stinger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1540794459994132480
> This show is literally fucking cursed.


I glanced and thought it said Tanahashi. Almost threw up.


----------



## Scuba Steve

BigMacAttack44 said:


> I wish njpw could screw off so that AEW can get back to normal again. I guess All Out is going to be a thrown together card and have a lacklustre build because of this show. These Japanese wrestlers will hopefully fuck off after Sunday


All Out is well over 8 weeks after Forbidden Door. So no FD is not hurting the ability to build towards All Out.

TK already said he would like FD to be more of an annual thing. And the FD will also exist, guys could leave to go over to NJPW like Yuta just did for the BOSJ and guys can come over to work here like Takeshita from DDT Pro is currently doing.

If FTR win the NJPW Tag Titles, entirely possible that a team or teams from NJPW could show up in AEW as challengers.


----------



## the_hound

BigMacAttack44 said:


> *I wish njpw could screw off so that AEW can get back to normal again*. I guess All Out is going to be a thrown together card and have a lacklustre build because of this show. These Japanese wrestlers will hopefully fuck off after Sunday


what you talking about? AEW is back to normal..............there's only one womens match on the card


----------



## Mr316

Absolutely no buzz for the PPV. No one is talking about it. No one is speculating about the outcomes. Just completely flat.


----------



## Sad Panda

Mr316 said:


> Absolutely no buzz for the PPV. No one is talking about it. No one is speculating about the outcomes. Just completely flat.


Who exactly are you referring to?


----------



## Mr316

Sad Panda said:


> Who exactly are you referring to?


Just from what I’m seeing on socia media. And also this tells a lot:


----------



## redban

Many of the big matches have predictable outcomes, and storyline-wise, the stakes don’t seem high for a lot of these matches. Once the PPV ends, the NJPW guys go back home, and that’s that: no follow ups, no continuations, no implications


----------



## Ultimo Duggan

redban said:


> Many of the big matches have predictable outcomes, and storyline-wise, the stakes don’t seem high for a lot of these matches. Once the PPV ends, the NJPW guys go back home, and that’s that: no follow ups, no continuations, no implications


There are titles on the line in Moxley vs Tanahashi, Miro vs Malakai vs PAC vs Connors, Hangman vs Cole vs Okada vs White, Rosa vs Storm and FTR vs Roppongi Vice vs Great Empire. Then there is ZSJ vs ??? is a mystery opponent and debuting and more in the YAS vs Kingston & Yuta’s BCC feud.

Three of those are AEW titles with the tag 3 way for a whole mess of belts. The four way with Hangman could be a rare IWGP Title change outside of Japan. It only happened once before and that was at the ROH/NJPW show at a little hut named MSG.

That is more stakes than the usual AEW show.


----------



## BornBad

During a recent interview with Fightful’s Sean Ross Sapp, AEW talent and EVP Kenny Omega discussed this weekend’s AEW x NJPW Forbidden Door event. Below are some highlights:

*Kenny Omega on having to miss tomorrow’s event:* “I’m pissed. I wish I could be in Chicago. I wish I could have something in line for the big show, and I do not. I did what I could to reach out to make myself somewhat visible and/or audible for this weekend, otherwise, it would have felt like I wasn’t needed at all.”

*Omega on the importance of NJPW for his career:* “[New Japan] is arguably the most important phase of my career. I’m able to kind of watch with a smile on my face because this was sort of always the hopeful, I don’t want to say endgame, but it was always the hopeful pitstop into what the mission statement of AEW was. We always wanted to make wrestling a friendly place for everyone. Perhaps not all of us, but that was always one of the things most important to me. I wanted to see a world where we were working friendly with New Japan and I was hoping that was something that would happen from day one. Here we are, we’re working with New Japan, we’re working with DDT, Tokyo Joshi, AAA, Ring of Honor now that Tony has purchased Ring of Honor. We’re working with all of these entities and promotions who may not even want to work with each other, but yet we’re creating the forum for everyone to wrestle and work peacefully. It’s really cool and even though I can’t physically take part in it, I’m still happy and extremely satisfied that we can get to this point because this is always what we wanted to do, as an idea for a company.”

Omega is currently rehabbing from various injuries. AEW x NJPW Forbidden Door is scheduled for tomorrow (June 26) at the United Center in Chicago, Illinois. The event will be broadcast live on pay-per-view.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

It totally should of been Britt Baker still champion defending the title against Toni Storm in a cake on the pole match! Britt goes over and just smashes the cake in Toni's face! 😂


----------



## imscotthALLIN

And all the while Andrade is just twiddling his thumbs from the sidelines.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

BornBad said:


> During a recent interview with Fightful’s Sean Ross Sapp, AEW talent and EVP Kenny Omega discussed this weekend’s AEW x NJPW Forbidden Door event. Below are some highlights:
> 
> *Kenny Omega on having to miss tomorrow’s event:* “I’m pissed. I wish I could be in Chicago. I wish I could have something in line for the big show, and I do not. I did what I could to reach out to make myself somewhat visible and/or audible for this weekend, otherwise, it would have felt like I wasn’t needed at all.”
> 
> *Omega on the importance of NJPW for his career:* “[New Japan] is arguably the most important phase of my career. I’m able to kind of watch with a smile on my face because this was sort of always the hopeful, I don’t want to say endgame, but it was always the hopeful pitstop into what the mission statement of AEW was. *We always wanted to make wrestling a friendly place for everyone. Perhaps not all of us, but that was always one of the things most important to me. I wanted to see a world where we were working friendly with New Japan and I was hoping that was something that would happen from day one. *Here we are, we’re working with New Japan, we’re working with DDT, Tokyo Joshi, AAA, Ring of Honor now that Tony has purchased Ring of Honor. We’re working with all of these entities and promotions who may not even want to work with each other, but yet we’re creating the forum for everyone to wrestle and work peacefully. It’s really cool and even though I can’t physically take part in it, I’m still happy and extremely satisfied that we can get to this point because this is always what we wanted to do, as an idea for a company.”
> 
> Omega is currently rehabbing from various injuries. AEW x NJPW Forbidden Door is scheduled for tomorrow (June 26) at the United Center in Chicago, Illinois. The event will be broadcast live on pay-per-view.


@bdon - check bolded red part. Plays into my theory the direction Cody disagreed with was closer international partnerships.

he is on record for hating the supershow idea

in hindsight, most likely as its potential long term to take it to the top of the wrestling world once and for all. What’ll happen to the Fed if it can’t steal the AJ Styles from NJPW, TNA or the Nakamuras or the Moxleys from the indies. Maybe Codestrer never wanted to rrreally hurt the fed.

it becomes and interesting prospect


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Japanese pornstar Rae Lil Black calls Tony Khan a clown for referring to a joint promotion PPV as "Forbidden Door" 😂

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1540976861844385794*


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Pornstar Rae Lil Black calls Tony Khan a clown for referring to a joint promotion PPV as "Forbidden Door" 😂
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1540976861844385794*


…. gripping commentary XD

how is the STARDOM subscription bud? Waiting for those threads ya know?


----------



## A PG Attitude

BornBad said:


> During a recent interview with Fightful’s Sean Ross Sapp, AEW talent and EVP Kenny Omega discussed this weekend’s AEW x NJPW Forbidden Door event. Below are some highlights:
> 
> *Kenny Omega on having to miss tomorrow’s event:* “I’m pissed. I wish I could be in Chicago. I wish I could have something in line for the big show, and I do not. I did what I could to reach out to make myself somewhat visible and/or audible for this weekend, otherwise, it would have felt like I wasn’t needed at all.”
> 
> *Omega on the importance of NJPW for his career:* “[New Japan] is arguably the most important phase of my career. I’m able to kind of watch with a smile on my face because this was sort of always the hopeful, I don’t want to say endgame, but it was always the hopeful pitstop into what the mission statement of AEW was. We always wanted to make wrestling a friendly place for everyone. Perhaps not all of us, but that was always one of the things most important to me. I wanted to see a world where we were working friendly with New Japan and I was hoping that was something that would happen from day one. Here we are, we’re working with New Japan, we’re working with DDT, Tokyo Joshi, AAA, Ring of Honor now that Tony has purchased Ring of Honor. We’re working with all of these entities and promotions who may not even want to work with each other, but yet we’re creating the forum for everyone to wrestle and work peacefully. It’s really cool and even though I can’t physically take part in it, I’m still happy and extremely satisfied that we can get to this point because this is always what we wanted to do, as an idea for a company.”
> 
> Omega is currently rehabbing from various injuries. AEW x NJPW Forbidden Door is scheduled for tomorrow (June 26) at the United Center in Chicago, Illinois. The event will be broadcast live on pay-per-view.


Yeah must be really satisfying to have an idealistic vision for wrestling and see that come to fruition.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

LifeInCattleClass said:


> …. gripping commentary XD
> 
> how is the STARDOM subscription bud? Waiting for those threads ya know?


*I'm glad you asked!








STARDOM Discussion Thread


This was originally the Fight to The Top PPV thread, but I figure we might as well use it as a general STARDOM discussion thread since this section isn't very active. They were nice enough to make an English tweet with various time zones. It starts in 2 hours and features two cage matches...




www.wrestlingforum.com





The obscure Japanese promotion that no one watches is trending over American baseball. That snark blew up in your face, didn't it?







*


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The Legit Lioness said:


> *I'm glad you asked!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STARDOM Discussion Thread
> 
> 
> This was originally the Fight to The Top PPV thread, but I figure we might as well use it as a general STARDOM discussion thread since this section isn't very active. They were nice enough to make an English tweet with various time zones. It starts in 2 hours and features two cage matches...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.wrestlingforum.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The obscure Japanese promotion that no one watches is trending over American baseball. That snark blew up on your face, didn't it?
> View attachment 126188
> *


bro, i want it to succeed

i’m happy when my friends interests thrive 

i would never slate it


----------



## Sad Panda

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Japanese pornstar Rae Lil Black calls Tony Khan a clown for referring to a joint promotion PPV as "Forbidden Door" 😂
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1540976861844385794*


I have a feeling it’s more of an “Open Door Policy” in her case.


----------



## TD Stinger

With the amount of injuries, mainly the recent ones, it sucks that we won't get to see some of the interactions that would have made this show more fun. We don't get to see Ishii & Miro BUMPING MEAT. We don't get to see Old Man Sting reacting to Hiromu's antics.

To make up for all of this, I demand an appearance by Yano. I don't care how or in what, I demand Yano. Have him confront Mox before the main event to give Mox debilitating PTSD:


----------



## bdon

LifeInCattleClass said:


> @bdon - check bolded red part. Plays into my theory the direction Cody disagreed with was closer international partnerships.
> 
> he is on record for hating the supershow idea
> 
> in hindsight, most likely as its potential long term to take it to the top of the wrestling world once and for all. What’ll happen to the Fed if it can’t steal the AJ Styles from NJPW, TNA or the Nakamuras or the Moxleys from the indies. Maybe Codestrer never wanted to rrreally hurt the fed.
> 
> it becomes and interesting prospect


I told you, man. Cody was really, really upset at the thought of Omega forcing the Impact relationship months before it actually happened.

And it makes you wonder if Vince didn’t tell Cody to go there, show his loyalty to Vince by doing dirty work behind the scenes, and having a promise of a spot when the time is right. Remember, the Bucks have outed the fact Cody was wanting to go back to the E and needed convincing on AEW. And Vince is not above some underhanded, old school carny wrestling bullshit.


----------



## ElTerrible

BornBad said:


> During a recent interview with Fightful’s Sean Ross Sapp, AEW talent and EVP Kenny Omega discussed this weekend’s AEW x NJPW Forbidden Door event. Below are some highlights:
> *Kenny Omega on having to miss tomorrow’s event:* “I’m pissed. I wish I could be in Chicago. I wish I could have something in line for the big show, and I do not. I did what I could to reach out to make myself somewhat visible and/or audible for this weekend, otherwise, it would have felt like I wasn’t needed at all.”


Say it one more time and I believe you. Omega confirmed. Could they actually put the belt back on Okada with Hangman/Kenny screwing White/Cole.


----------



## bdon

A PG Attitude said:


> Yeah must be really satisfying to have an idealistic vision for wrestling and see that come to fruition.


Change. The. World.

Kenny and the Bucks did it.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

bdon said:


> Change. The. World.
> 
> Kenny and the Bucks did it.


first time in forever we have a cross-promotional PPV

people will undersell it, but it is quite the thing


----------



## bdon

LifeInCattleClass said:


> first time in forever we have a cross-promotional PPV
> 
> people will undersell it, but it is quite the thing


“NJPW was doing PPVs with ROH forever.”


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

In my head, he will be wearing an all denim cloak with denim tassels

like a combo between Okada and Mr Sinister


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1540870148969713664
Also…. I kinda want OC to win the US title


----------



## MaseMan

I have a feeling we're going to end up with at least one instance where an AEW star wins a New Japan title, or vice versa. I think there's a realistic scenario where Tanahashi wins the AEW Interim World Title.


----------



## kentl

MaseMan said:


> I have a feeling we're going to end up with at least one instance where an AEW star wins a New Japan title, or vice versa. I think there's a realistic scenario where Tanahashi wins the AEW Interim World Title.


No chance. For the world titile anyway 

First off with everything that happened how cam you possibly take the risk? It's hard to get them to commit, they often can't show when you need them to and their style leads to injures a lot.
Moxley is winning that titile 
They can't risk having yet another world champ step down and chances are way higher for njpw to have to


----------



## Geeee

MaseMan said:


> I have a feeling we're going to end up with at least one instance where an AEW star wins a New Japan title, or vice versa. I think there's a realistic scenario where Tanahashi wins the AEW Interim World Title.


I think FTR will win the tag titles


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

I think there is a very real chance for tana to win the aew title and FTR to win the tag titles

Ps) this is such s good edit - i’m hyped xD


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1540761027570466816


----------



## fabi1982

LifeInCattleClass said:


> In my head, he will be wearing an all denim cloak with denim tassels
> 
> like a combo between Okada and Mr Sinister
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1540870148969713664
> Also…. I kinda want OC to win the US title


Honestly if NJPW has any dignity left they shouldnt put one of their titles on a comedy act like OC (I know he can go 5 meltzer stars if he wants to…). I dig the Tana winning idea, but do not put any title with meaning on OC.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

fabi1982 said:


> Honestly if NJPW has any dignity left they shouldnt put one of their titles on a comedy act like OC (I know he can go 5 meltzer stars if he wants to…). I dig the Tana winning idea, but do not put any title with meaning on OC.


eeehh… the US title kinda has lower meaning IMO

its fine for OC

i mean, Juice Robinson has it now - so the champ doesn’t even carry the title - and Juice is the shits

besides, OC is great


----------



## fabi1982

LifeInCattleClass said:


> eeehh… the US title kinda has lower meaning IMO
> 
> its fine for OC
> 
> i mean, Juice Robinson has it now - so the champ doesn’t even carry the title - and Juice is the shits
> 
> besides, OC is great


OC is fun, his theme is fire, but even a Juice Robinson has more standing in the NJPW community than OC. I mean he was at the last 4 WKs in some tag matches?! And not sure half thumbing the title would be good for NJPW. But seeing how Will lost two matches, he should win.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

fabi1982 said:


> OC is fun, his theme is fire, but even a Juice Robinson has more standing in the NJPW community than OC. And not sure half thumbing the title would be good for NJPW. But seeing how Will lost two matches, he should win.


OC has no standing in NJPW - this will be the first time a lot of Japanese fans see him

but i think they will love him. His type of weirdness is something Japanese fans enjoy

like, they loved Colt Cabana when he was there

but yeah, Will should most likely win


----------



## fabi1982

LifeInCattleClass said:


> OC has no standing in NJPW - this will be the first time a lot of Japanese fans see him
> 
> but i think they will love him. His type of weirdness is something Japanese fans enjoy
> 
> like, they loved Colt Cabana when he was there
> 
> but yeah, Will should most likely win


There is a difference between Kenny goofiness and what OC is doing, but lets see. I really hope Will wins.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

fabi1982 said:


> There is a difference between Kenny goofiness and what OC is doing, but lets see. I really hope Will wins.


are you watching?

i didn’t know you like njpw?

ps) how was S Korea? Good holiday?


----------



## DammitChrist

This is the big day for wrestling fans (who will actually watch most of the ppv), and this is just the prologue of what's to come later


----------



## septurum

imscotthALLIN said:


> And all the while Andrade is just twiddling his thumbs from the sidelines.


He's not allowed to compete because politics in Mexico.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

Get ready for another long AEW PPV









Here's How Long Tonight's Forbidden Door Show Will Likely Be - WrestleTalk


Tonight is the highly anticipated AEW x NJPW Forbidden Door pay-per-view, and it's sure to be a late night for anyone planning on staying up.




wrestletalk.com






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RainmakerV2

Tanahashi winning the belt makes zero sense for AEW. You're already without Omega, Punk, Bryan, MJF,..now your last big draw left is gonna lose to a 46 year old Japanese guy in the main event of a PPV and take the belt off the show for weeks on end?



What?


----------



## Scuba Steve

DammitChrist said:


> This is the big day for wrestling fans (who will actually watch most of the ppv), and this is just the prologue of what's to come later


Probably far too early for it to happen but would love it if tonight they would announce a date and planned host city for Forbidden Door 2 show next spring/summer.


----------



## Mr316

Since I have money to waste, I will be ordering the PPV and as usual you will get my honest thoughts about it.


----------



## DammitChrist

Mr316 said:


> Since I have money to waste, I will be ordering the PPV and as usual you will get my honest thoughts about it.


Nah, how about you let everyone else enjoy the ppv tonight instead?


----------



## fabi1982

LifeInCattleClass said:


> are you watching?
> 
> i didn’t know you like njpw?
> 
> ps) how was S Korea? Good holiday?


I was watching when Kenny was in NJPW and BTE was just bucks traveling to Japan and back. Didnt watch for years, but watch the occasional WK here and there. I liked NJPW because you could get your fix of flips and flops once in a while, when not every promotion had their fenix or riccochet.

Boy South Korea was great, you have to go it you can. Food amazing, people amazing, skin care amazing (yeah I actually went to a beauty clinic in gangnam with my wife). We will be back definitelly!!


----------



## Chelsea

Mr316 said:


> Since I have money to waste, I will be ordering the PPV *and as usual you will get my honest thoughts about it.*


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

fabi1982 said:


> I was watching when Kenny was in NJPW and BTE was just bucks traveling to Japan and back. Didnt watch for years, but watch the occasional WK here and there. I liked NJPW because you could get your fix of flips and flops once in a while, when not every promotion had their fenix or riccochet.
> 
> Boy South Korea was the shits, you have to go it you can. Food amazing, people amazing, skin care amazing (yeah I actually went to a beauty clinic in gangnam with my wife). We will be back definitelly!!


lol, saying something is ‘the shits’ normally means it was horrible

unless you young people us it different? XD

sounds amazing though


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Mr316 said:


> Since I have money to waste, I will be ordering the PPV and as usual you will get my honest thoughts about it.


lolll, post that receipt bro


----------



## fabi1982

LifeInCattleClass said:


> lol, saying something is ‘the shits’ normally means it was horrible
> 
> unless you young people us it different? XD
> 
> sounds amazing though


Damn, thats the opposite if what I meant, I just typed it and it sounded correct. Thanks for correcting.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

fabi1982 said:


> Damn, thats the opposite if what I meant, I just typed it and it sounded correct. Thanks for correcting.


i’m gonna start using it as a positive term xD


----------



## zkorejo

I have this feeling... I think Omega is returning at FD. I'm probably setting myself up for a major disappointment maybe but it just makes too much sense.


----------



## Chan Hung

Not watching but here are my predictions:

OC shocks the world and goes over Ospreay. Khan approves.
The mystery guy Bryan was talking of is Johnny Gargano or Cesaro
Moxley wins and sends the other guy packing back to Japan with his oversized suit from last couple weeks.
Jericho's team wins
Thunder Rosa retains over Storm
FTR team wins
Miro wins the belt
Jay White wins


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

zkorejo said:


> I have this feeling... I think Omega is returning at FD. I'm probably setting myself up for a major disappointment maybe but it just makes too much sense.


he’s saying in too many articles he is not going to be there

as wrestling fans, that makes us suspicious xD


----------



## DammitChrist

Save us Kenny Omega and Tetsuya Naito.


----------



## Whoanma

zkorejo said:


> I have this feeling... I think Omega is returning at FD. I'm probably setting myself up for a major disappointment maybe but it just makes too much sense.


----------



## zkorejo

LifeInCattleClass said:


> he’s saying in too many articles he is not going to be there
> 
> as wrestling fans, that makes us suspicious xD


Ikr. I mean if he wasn't showing up, why would he even be in all those articles. 

He says he doesn't want to take spotlight from other guys... But then went in and shat all over Ospreay to make headlines in the same interview (clearly a work). 

Idk.. I just.. hear the battle cry.


----------



## Randy Lahey

Super hyped for this show. I hope the 4 way ends with with whoever winning calling out Omega.


----------



## Scuba Steve

Randy Lahey said:


> Super hyped for this show. I hope the 4 way ends with with whoever winning calling out Omega.


I hope the 4 way ends with White, Cole and Bullet Club beating down Okada and Hanger when the lights go out and then a moment later Kenny's theme hits...


Social media indicates Yano is in Chicago. Maybe an appearance in an impromptu match or segment?


----------



## zkorejo

"I wasn't ducking Moxley, I was waiting for him to elevate to my level". Wow!

Tanahashi should win the interim title. If Punk is aiming to return by All Out. Tanahashi should win it.


----------



## RainmakerV2

zkorejo said:


> "I wasn't ducking Moxley, I was waiting for him to elevate to my level". Wow!
> 
> Tanahashi should win the interim title. If Punk is aiming to return by All Out. Tanahashi should win it.



And then AEW goes without a world title and 4 of their biggest draws? Okay lol


----------



## zkorejo

RainmakerV2 said:


> And then AEW goes without a world title and 4 of their biggest draws? Okay lol


No? Tanahashi stays in AEW till All Out. That should be the deal.


----------



## RainmakerV2

zkorejo said:


> No? Tanahashi stays in AEW till All Out. That should be the deal.



Yeah except there's a little thing called the G1 which Tanahashi has already been confirmed for and they're not pulling one of their biggest draws out of it when they're still trying to get fans back in from pandemic restrictions lmao. 

I'm not saying Khan won't do it. Because..ya know. But Tanahashi isn't missing the G1. You're crazy af.


----------



## zkorejo

RainmakerV2 said:


> Yeah except there's a little thing called the G1 which Tanahashi has already been confirmed for and they're not pulling one of their biggest draws out of it when they're still trying to get fans back in from pandemic restrictions lmao.
> 
> I'm not saying Khan won't do it. Because..ya know. But Tanahashi isn't missing the G1. You're crazy af.


Okay that's a problem then. They can still work around it if they want to though.


----------



## TD Stinger

I love Tanahashi as much as the next guy, but there's no reason for him to beat Mox and win the Interim Title.

I think people need to remember why Tanahashi was supposed to face Punk in the 1st place. This whole show is a political minefield. Punk needed to have a big opponent but also some he can easily beat. Enter Tanahashi. He's not a guy who is currently a champion or in a major storyline in NJPW. But he is a legend and one of the most respected wrestlers out there. So he would have faced Punk, they would have a great match, and he would lose. Simple as that.

And I don't think any of that changes now with Mox as his opponent instead.


----------



## RainmakerV2

zkorejo said:


> Okay that's a problem then. They can still work around it if they want to though.



He would literally have to travel to from Japan to America like twice a week from July to August to even make that kind of work. While working G1 style matches. He's 46 and can barely walk. 

Again, I'm not saying Khan won't loan his world champ to NJPW for a month. He could. I mean AEW has plenty of belts they could showcase and go without a world title. It's not IMPOSSIBLE. I just find it highly unlikely.


----------



## RainmakerV2

TD Stinger said:


> I love Tanahashi as much as the next guy, but there's no reason for him to beat Mox and win the Interim Title.
> 
> I think people need to remember why Tanahashi was supposed to face Punk in the 1st place. This whole show is a political minefield. Punk needed to have a big opponent but also some he can easily beat. Enter Tanahashi. He's not a guy who is currently a champion or in a major storyline in NJPW. But he is a legend and one of the most respected wrestlers out there. So he would have faced Punk, they would have a great match, and he would lose. Simple as that.
> 
> And I don't think any of that changes now with Mox as his opponent instead.



Exactly. People act like Punk vs. Moxley for both belts wouldn't be a big deal or something. It's almost like they're rooting against it and want Tanahashi instead for some reason. I don't get it.


----------



## zkorejo

RainmakerV2 said:


> He would literally have to travel to from Japan to America like twice a week from July to August to even make that kind of work. While working G1 style matches. He's 46 and can barely walk.
> 
> Again, I'm not saying Khan won't loan his world champ to NJPW for a month. He could. I mean AEW has plenty of belts they could showcase and go without a world title. It's not IMPOSSIBLE. I just find it highly unlikely.


Wouldn't make sense though. The whole point of interim title is to not have your champion absent from the show. 

The only solution I see in case of him winning that's favorable to both companies is, AEW sends one of their guys to replace him in G1. Someone solid but not top star. Like Darby, Miro or Malakai Black. 

But idk how open NJPW would be to that idea.


----------



## PavelGaborik

zkorejo said:


> "I wasn't ducking Moxley, I was waiting for him to elevate to my level". Wow!
> 
> Tanahashi should win the interim title. If Punk is aiming to return by All Out. Tanahashi should win it.


No he shouldn't.


----------



## RainmakerV2

zkorejo said:


> Wouldn't make sense though. The whole point of interim title is to not have your champion absent from the show.
> 
> The only solution I see in case of him winning that's favorable to both companies is, AEW sends one of their guys to replace him in G1. Someone solid but not top star. Like Darby, Miro or Malakai Black.
> 
> But idk how open NJPW would be to that idea.



I think a lot of you guys are just working yourself up into fantasy booking a lot of stuff you think would be cool when really NJPW has no interest in any of it. Tanahashi was always just going to be food for Punk. Now all of a sudden he's going to beat Moxley and take the belt overseas when AEW is being crippled by injuries to their top 3 draws and who knows what's going on with MJF. And no offense to Tanahashi, I love Tanahashi, but AEWs biggest badass who's going into blood and guts can't beat a damn near 50 year old man with 2 shot knees? Why?

If Hangman Page wins the belt it would be so off the page of usual NJPW booking that I still wouldn't even believed it happened after I saw it. Could Okada win it back? Eh. I mean slight chance. 


Point Is, I would be dumbfounded if it goes any other way than Moxley and White winning.


----------



## Outlaw91

Could they use the time to build up the new belt and let Tanahashi work the G1 as AEW Interim World champ?


----------



## zkorejo

RainmakerV2 said:


> I think a lot of you guys are just working yourself up into fantasy booking a lot of stuff you think would be cool when really NJPW has no interest in any of it. Tanahashi was always just going to be food for Punk. Now all of a sudden he's going to beat Moxley and take the belt overseas when AEW is being crippled by injuries to their top 3 draws and who knows what's going on with MJF. And no offense to Tanahashi, I love Tanahashi, but AEWs biggest badass who's going into blood and guts can't beat a damn near 50 year old man with 2 shot knees? Why?
> 
> If Hangman Page wins the belt it would be so off the page of usual NJPW booking that I still wouldn't even believed it happened after I saw it. Could Okada win it back? Eh. I mean slight chance.
> 
> 
> Point Is, I would be dumbfounded if it goes any other way than Moxley and White winning.


Fantasy booking is like half the fun in wrestling.

What if they swap the titles. That's a fix. Tanahashi can go do his G1 while carrying the AEW title.

Hangman or Cole be the focus of the Dynamite as major champion holding IWGP title.


----------



## DammitChrist

I like the idea, but Jay White isn't losing that IWGP Heavyweight title already.


----------



## Outlaw91

zkorejo said:


> Hangman or Cole be the focus of the Dynamite as major champion.


If anyone else than White is winning the IWGP belt that is Okada.


----------



## RainmakerV2

zkorejo said:


> Fantasy booking is like half the fun in wrestling.
> 
> What if they swap the titles. That's a fix. Tanahashi can go do his G1 while carrying the AEW title.
> 
> Hangman or Cole be the focus of the Dynamite as major champion.



NJPW is not going do do the G1 with no world champion. Their secondary title ( the NEVER) is already out of the G1 because they put it on Anderson. They're not going to have people beat the only world champ in the G1 (in this case interim AEW champion Tanahashi) then give those title defenses to Dynamite instead of trying to make money with them on their on soil.


Sometimes I wonder how many of you actually follow NJPW or just come around for Wrestle Kingdom and know the name "Okada" lol.


----------



## zkorejo

DammitChrist said:


> I like the idea, but Jay White isn't losing that IWGP Heavyweight title already.


Well if NJPW allows no fun then fuck it... Mox wins. Which I'm totally cool with.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

RainmakerV2 said:


> NJPW is not going do do the G1 with no world champion. Their secondary title ( the NEVER) is already out of the G1 because they put it on Anderson. They're not going to have people beat the only world champ in the G1 (in this case interim AEW champion Tanahashi) then give those title defenses to Dynamite instead of trying to make money with them on their on soil.
> 
> 
> Sometimes I wonder how many of you actually follow NJPW or just come around for Wrestle Kingdom and know the name "Okada" lol.


on that note - i think its stupid to have the champ as part of the G1

it always bothered me


----------



## 3venflow

The official Forbidden Door theme is some final boss shiz.






I think only one title is changing hands tonight: FTR fulfill a dream and become IWGP Tag champs, holding them until Wrestle Kingdom.

OC won't beat Will. OC has been placed in many big matches and lost virtually all of them except Jericho. They will also want a stable IWGP U.S. Title reign after the recent injuries causing it to be vacated multiple times.

I don't think either world titles change hands, nor do I think this is the right time/opportunity to be swapping main titles. In future, Okada or Jay with the AEW title and Omega, Punk, Hangman or Danielson with the IWGP title could be a thing though.


----------



## Outlaw91

LifeInCattleClass said:


> on that note - i think its stupid to have the champ as part of the G1
> 
> it always bothered me


It's a good way to cover the period of time between the end of the G1 and WK. You let two future prospects beat the champ in the G1 and you get two main events for the next shows plus the World Tag leage and there we are at WK. And if those two are doing well they will advance in the ranks.


----------



## Ultimo Duggan

zkorejo said:


> Okay that's a problem then. They can still work around it if they want to though.


Since Tanahashi will most likely not be winning the G1 it should be a safe bet that TK won’t want the AEW. Interim champ to drop several falls to those in his bracket.

There are limits to TK’s unorthodox booking philosophy. The scary part is that we don’t yet know what those limits are.

The only thing for sure is that nothing is for sure. I guess that explains TK’s attachment to Sting.


----------



## Scuba Steve

RainmakerV2 said:


> He would literally have to travel to from Japan to America like twice a week from July to August to even make that kind of work. While working G1 style matches. He's 46 and can barely walk.
> 
> Again, I'm not saying Khan won't loan his world champ to NJPW for a month. He could. I mean AEW has plenty of belts they could showcase and go without a world title. It's not IMPOSSIBLE. I just find it highly unlikely.


I don't think Tanahashi is winning....

but if he did win, he could stick around for a couple/few weeks before flying out to work the G1 for a month and be back for the 8/24 show.

He could be a part of the next 2-3 shows then be off for likely 5 in a row before returning and being available for the final 2 before All Out.


----------



## Scuba Steve

Ultimo Duggan said:


> Since Tanahashi will most likely not be winning the G1 it should be a safe bet that TK won’t want the AEW. Interim champ to drop several falls to those in his bracket.
> 
> There are limits to TK’s unorthodox booking philosophy. The scary part is that we don’t yet know what those limits are.
> 
> The only thing for sure is that nothing is for sure. I guess that explains TK’s attachment to Sting.


This is the best point made. Tana in G1 likely means losing a match or two or three, which IMO is not exactly what AEW would want for their Interim champ at that time.


----------



## zkorejo

Ultimo Duggan said:


> Since Tanahashi will most likely not be winning the G1 it should be a safe bet that TK won’t want the AEW. Interim champ to drop several falls to those in his bracket.
> 
> There are limits to TK’s unorthodox booking philosophy. The scary part is that we don’t yet know what those limits are.
> 
> The only thing for sure is that nothing is for sure. I guess that explains TK’s attachment to Sting.


TK doesn't seem or sound that stupid though. No point in crowning an interim champion who can't be there. 

Pretty sure Mox is retaining. Kind of killed the excitement of possibilities but it's the only right call here.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Outlaw91 said:


> It's a good way to cover the period of time between the end of the G1 and WK. You let two future prospects beat the champ in the G1 and you get two main events for the next shows plus the World Tag leage and there we are at WK. And if those two are doing well they will advance in the ranks.


IMO, if you beat the champ, you should be champ

no ifs and butts about it

its why i hate non+title singles matches for champs


----------



## zkorejo

LifeInCattleClass said:


> IMO, if you beat the champ, you should be champ
> 
> no ifs and butts about it
> 
> its why i hate non+title singles matches for champs


WWE does it best.

You beat the champion, and then MAYBE you will get a title shot. If Vince feels like it by next week.


----------



## Outlaw91

Scuba Steve said:


> This is the best point made. Tana in G1 likely means losing a match or two or three, which IMO is not exactly what AEW would want for their Interim champ at that time.


His block includes ZSJ, Kenta, Naito, Goto and Evil. He will take some falls and I doubt he's winning the block.


----------



## Outlaw91

There


LifeInCattleClass said:


> IMO, if you beat the champ, you should be champ
> 
> no ifs and butts about it
> 
> its why i hate non+title singles matches for champs


The G1 is over a month of continuously long matches. It's understandable for the champ to lose some of them, special circumstances. Also some will argue that winning the G1 is more prestigious than the title itself.


----------



## zkorejo

Outlaw91 said:


> His block includes ZSJ, Kenta, Naito, Goto and Evil. He will take some falls and I doubt he's winning the block.


Why can't they just replace him? Winning the interim title should be more attractive for Tanahashi than losing G1.


----------



## Outlaw91

zkorejo said:


> Why can't they just replace him? Winning the interim title should be more attractive for Tanahashi than losing G1.


I would like that but he is a big draw in Japan and there are many shows to sell out. They won't let him out of the G1 if he is physically capable of working the whole thing.


----------



## DammitChrist

Unless I’m mistaken here, I don’t think Hiroshi Tanahashi has missed a single G1 tournament since the mid 2000s (assuming he wasn’t seriously injured in any year).


----------



## RainmakerV2

I will say if this is gonna be a yearly thing they should probably move it to early spring. The G1 really hampers any kind of unpredictability and swerves you can realistically book.


----------



## DammitChrist

They can try doing an annual Forbidden Door event between late March through late April around the same time as Wrestlemania season.

It could be done after the conclusion of the New Japan Cup tournament (on NJPW's side), but before the build to Double or Nothing (on AEW's side).

Edit:

However, I also like this cross-promotional ppv taking place on June too


----------



## TD Stinger

zkorejo said:


> Why can't they just replace him? Winning the interim title should be more attractive for Tanahashi than losing G1.


I mean it might be more attractive to Tanahashi but this is about what NJPW wants. And even if they were willing to lose him in the G1 for a big AEW name, which I don't think they would be, who it would it even be?

Punk? Injured. Bryan? Injured. Mox? Is too important to AEW now and has a new kid at home. Hangman? Same thing. MJF? Not happening. Jericho? Also too big for AEW and I can't see him being that interested in leaving for Japan for a month


----------



## DammitChrist

If such an extremely rare scenario were to take place, then Adam Cole being Hiroshi Tanahashi's replacement could be possible since he's been pushed in the upper card for a while now, and it'll be one less trivial complaint for some folks who keep saying that he's 'overexposed.'


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Outlaw91 said:


> There
> 
> The G1 is over a month of continuously long matches. It's understandable for the champ to lose some of them, special circumstances. Also some will argue that winning the G1 is more prestigious than the title itself.


i get it

… still don’t like it xD


----------



## RyRyLloyd

The Thunder Rosa experiment has failed. It has been more troublesome than beneficial for everyone involved. Toni is considerably more over than Rosa, so make the switch tonight.


----------



## RyRyLloyd

Also, the mystery opponent is intriguing. Tony Khan has hyped this up no less than four times within the space of a couple of days, repeatedly asking who we think it is. Seems like a bigger deal than Cesaro.

Holding out hope for Shibata.


----------



## Blaze2k2

*AEW/NJPW Forbidden Door Predictions

Interim AEW World Championship - Jon Moxley vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi: *_Moxley wins here. The G1 Climax tournament is right around the corner so it wouldn't make much sense to put the belt on Tanahashi for him to disappear back to Japan for two months. Moxley being champ would also open up some quality matches against Page, Joe, Miro, and Cole._

*IWGP World Heavyweight Championship - Jay White (c) vs. Kazuchika Okada vs. “Hangman” Adam Page vs. Adam Cole: *_White literally just won the title a couple weeks ago. Don't see them taking the belt off of him this quick. White retains. Cole or Page eats the pin._

*AEW All-Atlantic Championship - Pac vs. Miro vs. Malakai Black vs. Clark Connors: *_This is pretty much set up for Miro to win. He can have a nice reign with the belt and defend it in both AEW and New Japan. It gives him something to do while he waits his turn for the world title._

*IWGP U.S. Heavyweight Championship - Will Ospreay (c) vs. Orange Cassidy: *_If anything this will serve as reminder that Cassidy can wrestle despite his gimmick. Ospreay is one of the best in the business right now so there's no way this match isn't a banger. Ospreay retains._

*ROH and IWGP World Tag Team unification match - FTR (ROH) vs. United Empire (IWGP) vs. Roppongi Vice: *_This is the year of FTR so I see them winning here setting up a third match with the Young Bucks for the AEW Tag Team Championship. New IWGP World Tag Team Champs. FTR._

*AEW World Women’s Championship - Thunder Rosa (c) vs. Toni Storm: *_Too bad they couldn't get any of the Stardom women to be apart of this show. I would've loved to see Rosa go against Azumi, Mayu Iwatani or Starlight Kid. Toni Storm is decent but she's not winning here. Rosa retains._

*Chris Jericho, Sammy Guevara, and Minoru Suzuki vs. Eddie Kingston, Wheeler Yuta, and Shota Umino (Winner gets the advantage for Blood and Guts next Wednesday): *_I like the team of Jericho, Guevara and Suzuki here. Interesting combination. Suzuki won't be competing in the G1 Climax so he'll probably remain in the states and be available for Blood And Guts._

*The Young Bucks and El Phantasmo vs. Sting, Darby Allin, and Shingo Takagi: *_It's a Young Bucks match so you know they're going to bring it. This might end up being one of the best matches on the card._

*Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Mystery opponent picked by Bryan Danielson: *_The mystery opponent will probably be Cesario (Claudio) and unfortunately for him he won't be winning this match. It wouldn't make much sense for ZSJ to lose here if they're building a dream match between him and Danielson down the road._

*Swerve Strickland and Keith Lee vs. Suzuki-gun: *_Suzuki-gun wins after Swerve turns on Lee. This then sets up the feud between Strickland and Lee going forward._

*QT Marshall and Aaron Solo vs. Bishamon: *_I know this is a buy-in match but they could've left this one off the card._

*Gunn Clubb and Max Caster vs. Yuya Uemura, Alex Coughlin, The DKC, and Kevin Knight:* _Another match they could've left off the card._


----------



## Mr316

The good news about this PPV tonight is that expectations are extremely low. So if in the end it sucked, it’s because it really fucking sucked. We’ll find out in just a few hours LIVE from Chicago!


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## Tell it like it is

Happy Forbidden Door Day to all my AEW and NJPW peeps in this board. And to the rest 🖕


----------



## KrysRaw1

Mr316 said:


> The good news about this PPV tonight is that expectations are extremely low. So if in the end it sucked, it’s because it really fucking sucked. We’ll find out in just a few hours LIVE from Chicago!


Good point about setting bar low. In fact, the company barely advertised the card a few days ago which shows not much thought went into the show..

- Most of the card is unfortunately weak for me with minor league talent but since you have money to blow more power to you. Enjoy what you can 💰



Whoanma said:


> View attachment 126230


Good. If he's off 📺 tv, for. Lomg time 🙌


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Are we expecting another 5+ hour PPV? Want to know, so I can order a pizza for energy. Being in the UK, watching till after 5am going into Monday can be a chore.


----------



## Bland

Quite hyped fit this, will be watching when I get up in morning as airing early Am her in UK. Huge fan of NJPW and enjoy AEW, also like the card so reckon this will be great. 


Still thinking Tana is winning the belt though, but not against Mox winning either as his reign was during lockdown/covid period so him getting a mini reign with fans would be fun. Plus him vs Punk for All Out/Full Gear/Revolution or even Double or Nothing 23, would be great. I'd imagine more likely Full Gear or Revolution which could potentially mean Mox vs Bryan at All Out which would be fun. 

FTR winning would surely mean them vs Bucks at All Out for all the gold, whilst surely Ospreay retaining US. 

All Atlantic can go to either AEW as its wide open, if Ishii was involved he'd of been an option to. Pac vs Black feud could continue with the title whilst Miro would be ideal as an Upper card champion and truly tester for future world reign, like old IC title in WWF.


----------



## Whoanma

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Are we expecting another 5+ hour PPV? Want to know, so I can order a pizza for energy. Being in the UK, watching till after 5am going into Monday can be a chore.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Whoanma said:


> View attachment 126230


Russo turned face








"Zero interest in seeing these guys"- Former WWE personality downplays Adam Cole and popular Bullet Club member appearing on AEW TV (Exclusive)


Vince Russo expressed his disinterest in Adam Cole and Jay White's recent appearance on AEW Dynamite.




www.sportskeeda.com


----------



## Chris22

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Are we expecting another 5+ hour PPV? Want to know, so I can order a pizza for energy. Being in the UK, watching till after 5am going into Monday can be a chore.


Same, I've got some lemonade, doritos & nacho cheese dip for the show. I start at work at 3pm tomorrow so I can sleep in a little late lol!


----------



## Whoanma

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Russo turned face
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Zero interest in seeing these guys"- Former WWE personality downplays Adam Cole and popular Bullet Club member appearing on AEW TV (Exclusive)
> 
> 
> Vince Russo expressed his disinterest in Adam Cole and Jay White's recent appearance on AEW Dynamite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.sportskeeda.com


----------



## rich110991

I’d be happy to see Cesaro, but I’d be happier to see Johnny Wrestling!!

And I’d be even happier for Sasha to walk through the Forbidden Door!!


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Pizza ordered as the place shuts in 35 mins. Best colder anyway.


----------



## 3venflow

Some new full priced (up to $150) tickets were released and sold quickly. Those limited views behind the stage are still available in droves and haven't moved much since put on sale (Ticketmaster put them on a separate page which may not help). Right now they're at near 15,500 sold + however many in the suites. There's still some great views available on the hardcam side where they added some production kills, and I expect they will be snapped up. 275 main seat map tickets remain (inc. resale) per WrestleTix and just over 2,000 obstructed view behind the stage. I believe this will be the second most attended show in AEW history behind Grand Slam. If they do it again next year with no injuries, they should consider a big building in Canada with an Omega main event.


----------



## Chris22

rich110991 said:


> I’d be happy to see Cesaro, but I’d be happier to see Johnny Wrestling!!
> 
> And I’d be even happier for Sasha to walk through the Forbidden Door!!


I'd love to see Cesaro appear tonight, I've missed him so much!


----------



## septurum

I think UE keeps the tag belts. They literally just won them. I honestly think RP is only in the match so they can take the loss.


----------



## 3venflow

Smaller stage like the recent Kia Forum show.


----------



## Outlaw91

septurum said:


> I think UE keeps the tag belts. They literally just won them. I honestly think RP is only in the match so they can take the loss.


It should be something like a fall for each title, like WM2000 with Intercontinental and European titles.


----------



## septurum

RyRyLloyd said:


> Also, the mystery opponent is intriguing. Tony Khan has hyped this up no less than four times within the space of a couple of days, repeatedly asking who we think it is. Seems like a bigger deal than Cesaro.
> 
> Holding out hope for Shibata.


Dude come on, that's not happening. Guy almost died and is still in the midst of returning to full time competition. He's not coming to the USA to face a fellow NJPW guy in a throwaway match. Not to mention, all the matches are supposed to be AEW vs NJPW so Shibata wouldn't make sense. Plus, Danielson said the mystery man would become a member of BCC. Shibata isn't going to leave Japan. Also, it needs to be a big name that the fans will recognize and pop for. That's the whole point of a mystery opponent. These fans won't have a clue who Katsuyori Shibata is. I love the guy too but be realistic.


----------



## Mr316

About to order the pizza. For the love of god don’t let me down Tony the Clown. I’m already at my third beer so it should help by the end your god damn show.


----------



## 3venflow

Shingo


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

3venflow said:


> Shingo
> 
> View attachment 126240


i would love Shingo in AEW fulltime

him, Okada, Ospreay, Ibushi is my ultimate wishlist


----------



## Ultimo Duggan

KrysRaw1 said:


> Good point about setting bar low. In fact, the company barely advertised the card a few days ago which shows not much thought went into the show..
> 
> - Most of the card is unfortunately weak for me with minor league talent but since you have money to blow more power to you. Enjoy what you can 💰





KrysRaw1 said:


> Good point about setting bar low. In fact, the company barely advertised the card a few days ago which shows not much thought went into the show..
> 
> - Most of the card is unfortunately weak for me with minor league talent but since you have money to blow more power to you. Enjoy what you can 💰


Who is minor league on the main show?


----------



## 3venflow

Previous IMPACT Knockouts Champion also in da house. As a fan, guest or... Baddie?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1541166051034992640


----------



## septurum

Mr316 said:


> About to order the pizza. For the love of god don’t let me down Tony the Clown. I’m already at my third beer so it should help by the end your god damn show.


Show doesn't even start for another hour 🤣


----------



## MaseMan

I don't see how the mystery opponent isn't Claudio. He's the only name that really makes sense and would somewhat live up to the hype.


----------



## Outlaw91

I can't wait for this to start!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

@Mr316 - can we safely say, after this ppv, somebody is required to know ‘who’ these people are?

xD


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle




----------



## Chris22

I'm actually getting pretty excited! I think it'll be a great show tonight, it definitely has the potential to be.


----------



## rich110991

Chris22 said:


> I'd love to see Cesaro appear tonight, I've missed him so much!


Hope you get your wish


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Chris22 said:


> I'm actually getting pretty excited! I think it'll be a great show tonight, it definitely has the potential to be.


big cross-overs were always my fav stories in comics

i struggle to comprehend how people are not excited TBH


----------



## Mr316

LifeInCattleClass said:


> @Mr316 - can we safely say, after this ppv, somebody is required to know ‘who’ these people are?
> 
> xD


It all depends on how good they perform or how fucking forgettable this event is gonna be.


----------



## rich110991

Also be happy for Miro, PAC or Malakai to win, it doesn’t matter which!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Mr316 said:


> It all depends on how good they perform or how fucking forgettable this event is gonna be.


i mean someone who watches

there should be some expectation that some information makes it past their eyes and into their brain, right?

like at a bare minimum


----------



## Chris22

septurum said:


> I think UE keeps the tag belts. They literally just won them. I honestly think RP is only in the match so they can take the loss.


I'm obviously hoping for FTR to win, they're one of my favorite tag teams ever since they were in NXT. They are having such a hell of a run since leaving WWE, winning tag championships left and right lol! I just need them to have a good reign as AEW Tag Team Champions though.


----------



## Mr316

Wait. How in the hell did they find a way to have god damn QT on that card?


----------



## Chris22

rich110991 said:


> Also be happy for Miro, PAC or Malakai to win, it doesn’t matter which!


Same, they all deserve it and they are all more than worthy of being the inaugural champion.


----------



## 3venflow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1541179969497350145


----------



## Mr316

LifeInCattleClass said:


> i mean someone who watches
> 
> there should be some expectation that some information makes it past their eyes and into their brain, right?
> 
> like at a bare minimum


Depends how much beer I’m gonna need to get through the event.


----------



## Mr316

3venflow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1541179969497350145
> View attachment 126243


No one wants to miss the QT match.


----------



## rich110991

Genuine question, how come Thunder Rosa isn’t facing anyone from Japan? I thought they had women’s wrestling over there?

FTR for the win also!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

3venflow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1541179969497350145
> View attachment 126243


quick!

ask which one of them paid 3 dollars

ask if you can have their ticket for 4 dollars!


----------



## DammitChrist

Toni Storm competed in Stardom at one point years ago, so it technically counts as AEW vs NJPW


----------



## DUSTY 74




----------



## LifeInCattleClass

rich110991 said:


> Genuine question, how come Thunder Rosa isn’t facing anyone from Japan? I thought they had women’s wrestling over there?
> 
> FTR for the win also!


NJPW has no womens division

their sister company Stardom had a ppv this morning, so the date was booked for all their top performers


----------



## Chris22

I'd even love FTR to have a little run on Impact Wrestling and win the Impact Tag Team Championships! Sure, why not! lol


----------



## Whoanma

DammitChrist said:


> Toni Storm competed in Stardom at one point years ago, so it technically counts as AEW vs NJPW


----------



## Outlaw91

Chris22 said:


> I'd even love FTR to have a little run on Impact Wrestling and win the Impact Tag Team Championships! Sure, why not! lol


There are better chances they go for the NWA titles.


----------



## Chris22

Outlaw91 said:


> There are better chances they go for the NWA titles.


I didn't even think about the NWA Tag Team Championships.

They can just win them all lol!


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Tony after NJPW bookers turned down some lines


----------



## 3venflow

Buy-in starts at the top of the hour with three matches and video packages.


----------



## 3venflow

Excalibur, Kevin Kelly and Taz! Looks like they left the fossils at home although JR often appears after buy-ins. If KK nails it here, AEW need to get him in.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Chris22 said:


> I didn't even think about the NWA Tag Team Championships.
> 
> They can just win them all lol!


NWA needs a good reset! Get rid of that boring piece of garbage Randy Orton wannabe jobber Magnus, promote new stars and collab with AEW!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

This almost has more pages than Hell in a Cell


----------



## DammitChrist

LifeInCattleClass said:


> This almost has more pages than Hell in a Cell


Professional wrestling drawing more than sports entertainment confirmed.


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## 3venflow

16,529 - officially AEW's second biggest attendance yet.


----------



## 3venflow

Hey, Archer vs Comoroto added to the buy-in.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Late match added. Taz and his partners.


----------



## Whoanma

QT Marshall.


----------



## Lurker V2.0

3venflow said:


> 16,529 - officially AEW's second biggest attendance yet.


How did they get that many fans in the building already?! 😉


----------



## Geeee

oh we're getting right into the matches. Usually there's a half hour of nonsense on the buy-in


----------



## Whoanma

Lurker V2.0 said:


> How did they get that many fans in the building already?! 😉


----------



## TMTT

Geeee said:


> oh we're getting right into the matches. Usually there's a half hour of nonsense on the buy-in


Worth watching this. Goto on the pre-show.


----------



## 3venflow

QT is still a heat machine 🤣


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

QT getting that HEAT xD


----------



## redban

I don't know any of these guys wrestling right now ... who are they again???


----------



## Araxen

redban said:


> I don't know any of these guys wrestling right now ... who are they again???


Google is your friend.


----------



## TMTT

redban said:


> I don't know any of these guys wrestling right now ... who are they again???


Goto clearly best known, but if you don't have any knowledge of NJPW then maybe not.


----------



## 3venflow

Kevin Kelly fits in seamlessly. Makes you realise how dated JR and (less so) Tony S are in 2022.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Lolll, QT is so funny man


----------



## TwistedLogic

Edit: Nevermind.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

3venflow said:


> Kevin Kelly fits in seamlessly. Makes you realise how dated JR and (less so) Tony S are in 2022.


yup, this 3 man booth of Kelly, Ex and Taz is perfect


----------



## 3venflow

Crowd is red hot and many of them are not even in yet.


----------



## One Shed

OK let us see how long I last. QT? Not off to a good start.


----------



## theshape31

Taz is commentary cancer.

Kevin Kelly is a breath of fresh air.


----------



## Araxen

3venflow said:


> Kevin Kelly fits in seamlessly. Makes you realise how dated JR and (less so) Tony S are in 2022.


I wish these three were doing the main show. They are a very high quality trio.


----------



## One Shed

Did QT steal Jericho's hair dye?


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Forbidden Door may be good, but I preferred the WWF crossover


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Two Sheds said:


> OK let us see how long I last. QT? Not off to a good start.


its the buy-in bruv….

might wanna wait for the main show xD


----------



## Chan Hung

3venflow said:


> Kevin Kelly fits in seamlessly. Makes you realise how dated JR and (less so) Tony S are in 2022.


They need to get rid of Excrapular.


----------



## Chan Hung

Nothing says buy the ppv like opening up with QT Marshall lol


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Lol, that was fun. QT is such a dork


----------



## Geeee

that match was actually kinda good.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

For anyone who doesn't speak Japanese, the announcer said - Who the hell is QT Marshall?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

VIDEO PACKAGESSSSSSSSSS
KNOWLEDGE FOR FAAANNNSSSS!


----------



## Geeee

I thought Lance was in one of these clusterfuck matches on the main card


----------



## 3venflow

Geeee said:


> that match was actually kinda good.


Textbook face vs heel tag wrestling to heat up the crowd. I dug it.


----------



## One Shed

Chan Hung said:


> Nothing says buy the ppv like opening up with QT Marshall lol


"You can be assured now that QT will not be on the show you pay money for"


----------



## ripcitydisciple

Hey everyone, something I just found out, apparently you can use your Play points you get buying apps from the Play Store. I used 2,782 points and took of $27.82 off the final price.

Hope this helps.


----------



## TMTT

Good amount of matches in this pre-show.


----------



## Whoanma

Ok, I’ll say it. I’d trade the Undisputed f*ckers for Cory and Brandi (yes, even Brandi). I’m desperate to get rid of Bay Bay and co.


----------



## TMTT

Vince would love this.


----------



## Geeee

Lance Archer trying to add himself to AEW's lengthy IR


----------



## theshape31

Archer on his f*****ng head


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Whoanma said:


> Ok, I’ll say it. I’d trade the Undisputed f*ckers for Cory and Brandi (yes, even Brandi). I’m desperate to get rid of Bay Bay and co.


Cesaro, Sasha and Kross


----------



## 3venflow

This was probably added late for the Japanese viewers to reintroduce Archer before the G1. Wouldn't surprise me if Comoroto is sent to Japan at some point too, since he's been on Strong and Bruiser Brody (who he resembles) was huge in Japan.


----------



## Whoanma

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Cesaro, Sasha and Kross


Whatever. Just give the 3 stooges the boot.


----------



## Geeee

Whoanma said:


> Ok, I’ll say it. I’d trade the Undisputed f*ckers for Cory and Brandi (yes, even Brandi). I’m desperate to get rid of Bay Bay and co.


Technically, Brandi could still sign with AEW. Imagine the heat she would get...


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Geeee said:


> Technically, Brandi could still sign with AEW. Imagine the heat she would get...


----------



## Chan Hung

I'd laugh my ass off if reading the results say OC beats Ospreay


----------



## omaroo

Shame cant watch this live. But will definately check the show tomorrow.

Enjoy the show guys and even the certain sad little trolls.


----------



## Chan Hung

CowboyKurtAngle said:


>


She could say..."Man if you guys knew what Cody really felt about AEW...." LOL


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

No gifs tonight guys


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1541199261865492480
That’s where I get the gifs from for some that still wondering lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whoanma

Chan Hung said:


> I'd laugh my ass off if reading the results say OC beats Ospreay


----------



## Chan Hung

Killer Kross would be a pretty interesting mystery opponent. What are the odds it's him? LOL


----------



## One Shed

Dork alert.


----------



## One Shed

Chan Hung said:


> Killer Kross would be a pretty interesting mystery opponent. What are the odds it's him? LOL


I think it pretty much has to be someone technically sound like Claudio.


----------



## Aedubya

Opening 2 matches on the buy-in have been very good


----------



## Geeee

Clark has some marbles in his mouth. Maybe he was nervous


----------



## 3venflow

DESPY!


----------



## One Shed

Who is this guy and why does he have the least energetic voice since Alex Marvez? Having them both in one segment almost put me to sleep.


----------



## La Parka




----------



## Whoanma

Keith Lee, please, for the good old times…


----------



## Geeee

El Desperado with the Melina entrance. Not quite as sexy


----------



## Outlaw91

Despeeeee!


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

That's gotta be Kane-maru


----------



## redban

Even if we can’t understand the language, it’s a nice touch having a Japanese guy announcing the wrestlers with Justin Roberts


----------



## Geeee

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> That's gotta be Kane-maru


Kanemaru might be the most popular of the two lately


----------



## Outlaw91

Thia match will be great! All 4 are good athletes.


----------



## bdon

Im so pissed I had to catch my boat Friday. My brother sent these earlier to let me know the tickets I missed on:


----------



## Chris22

I still don't like Keith Lee, I've just never got why anyone likes him.


----------



## redban

Whenever they turn on each other inevitably, Swerve and Lee would have a fun rivalry and string of matches against each other


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle




----------



## 3venflow

Must be quite a challenge for wrestlers to face someone with a different native tongue for the first time. Some wrestlers will just click, but others kinda have to figure it out on the fly.


----------



## Outlaw91

Kanemaru is eating the pin here.


----------



## Oracle

Fire everyone else and just get Kevin Kelly to commentate everything himself.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

I like Despy xD


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

This Irish lad, Connemara is good.


----------



## Outlaw91

LifeInCattleClass said:


> I like Despy xD


----------



## MC

3venflow said:


> Must be quite a challenge for wrestlers to face someone with a different native tongue for the first time. Some wrestlers will just click, but others kinda have to figure it out on the fly.


They call the match in english.


----------



## theshape31

El Desperado making this match


----------



## 3venflow

This is hella fun.


----------



## Whoanma

The roll up strikes again.


----------



## Araxen

All the pre-show matches have been great so far.


----------



## shawnyhc01

Good match!


----------



## CovidFan

Good stuff. Love these guys as a team


----------



## One Shed

At least Starks and Hobbs made it on the show.


----------



## theshape31

This match was fire by the end, well done.


----------



## redban

This rivalry with Dobbs / Lee is still going


----------



## 3venflow

I'm ok with Team Taz vs Swerve/Keith continuing for a bit longer. All the matches have been fun.


----------



## One Shed

A broke ass Philip Banks...hahahahaha


----------



## Oracle

redban said:


> This rivalry with Dobbs / Lee is still going


Yes and Hobbs and Starks should win the feud but they won't sadly.


----------



## Chris22

I wish WWE would have 4 matches on their kick-off shows.


----------



## Aedubya

If the crowd can keep up this energy it's gonna be such an epic night


----------



## redban

I like that shirt Starks is wearing


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

That was a fun tag match

great ending


----------



## Geeee

AEW gonna sweep the prelims?


----------



## 3venflow

Is Yano gonna do a cameo with the Assclaimed here? He's in Chicago apparently.

Look out for Kevin Knight in this match.


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

The best tag team right now? Not sure, now Brisco and Bischoff are back.


----------



## Oracle

Caster is so good


----------



## One Shed

Ass Boys and Caster vs. Who?, Who?, Who?, and Who?


----------



## Outlaw91

Coughlin is to be watched, strong guy.


----------



## Chris22

I just love Max Caster's raps, easily one of my favorites parts of the show.


----------



## Oracle

Why do the Dojo guys have generic black trunks are they not allowed to have a bit of colour?


----------



## Whoanma

Two Sheds said:


> Ass Boys and Caster vs. Who?, Who?, Who?, and Who?


----------



## TMTT

Oracle said:


> Why do the Dojo guys have generic black trunks are they not allowed to have a bit of colour?


No, young lions.


----------



## Araragi

Billy Gunn is a walking wellness violation. That man would piss through a steel cup.


----------



## RapShepard

Ass Boys is funnier than it should be


----------



## Outlaw91

Oracle said:


> Why do the Dojo guys have generic black trunks are they not allowed to have a bit of colour?


Those didn't graduate yet.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Washing Shibata’s balls xD


----------



## Oracle

TMTT said:


> No, young lions.


Huh what is a young lion?


----------



## Whoanma

Araragi said:


> Billy Gunn is a walking wellness violation. That man would piss through a steel cup.


----------



## Geeee

Coughlin used his points from graduating from the dojo to buy white kneepads and boots


----------



## Chris22

Oracle said:


> Why do the Dojo guys have generic black trunks are they not allowed to have a bit of colour?


The commentary team just cleared that up for you lol.


----------



## The XL 2

Billy Gunn is the most jacked man on the roster and he's almost 60. Good lord


----------



## One Shed

Geeee said:


> Coughlin used his points from graduating from the dojo to buy white kneepads and boots


Is this like earning CAW points to buy better gear?


----------



## TMTT

Oracle said:


> Huh what is a young lion?





https://puroresusystem.fandom.com/wiki/Young_Lions


----------



## Adapting

Araragi said:


> Billy Gunn is a walking wellness violation. That man would piss through a steel cup.


----------



## bigwrestlingfan22

Man, Keith Lee just looks uncomfortably fat this point. Then we bring out Billy Gunn who looks like he has pumped steroids since the attitude era ended.


----------



## 3venflow

I'd laugh if Yano and Danhausen come out to replace the Ass Boys.


----------



## Geeee

Two Sheds said:


> Is this like earning CAW points to buy better gear?


Yeah these guys are just at the beginning of career mode LOL


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Oracle said:


> Huh what is a young lion?


young lion or young boy is someone who is still in the dojo

their version of performance centre


----------



## Outlaw91

Damn, those two guys are so small


----------



## One Shed

The XL 2 said:


> Billy Gunn is the most jacked man on the roster and he's almost 60. Good lord


I think he must have found Vince's steroid stash he had to bury in the 90's and like Shredder drank the whole thing all at once.


----------



## 3venflow

2 beat 4, but Billy is like 5 men.


----------



## redban

AEW guys won every match on the pre show, except the opening (which had no AEW guys)


----------



## RapShepard

Video package


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Whoanma said:


>


----------



## 3venflow

Really fun pre-show. Now it's time for the maaaaaiiiiinnnnn event!


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Has New Japan won any matches


----------



## just_one

Any streams? Asking for a friend...


----------



## Ultimo Duggan

Two Sheds said:


> Ass Boys and Caster vs. Who?, Who?, Who?, and Who?


They were all on Dark and Rampage against various folks. They feuded with The Factory on the New Japan Strong show.


----------



## One Shed

PAC's Japanese name is also PAC. Haha.


----------



## Whoanma

Hoping to see him tonight.


----------



## Ultimo Duggan

Oracle said:


> Huh what is a young lion?


Simba


----------



## DRose1994

Who’s that on commentary ? I hear Excalibur, Taz and a third guy that’s not tony/JR


----------



## One Shed

bigwrestlingfan22 said:


> Man, Keith Lee just looks uncomfortably fat this point. Then we bring out Billy Gunn who looks like he has pumped steroids since the attitude era ended.


His weight is limitless. If only there were a way to average him and Cole.


----------



## Outlaw91

I hope this is that special occasion where Suzuki does La Mistica into Fujiwara armbar


----------



## Geeee

DRose1994 said:


> Who’s that on commentary ? I hear Excalibur, Taz and a third guy that’s not tony/JR


Kevin Kelly. He is NJPW's main English commentary and you may know him from The Rock humiliating him a lot as a backstage interviewer in the Attitude Era


----------



## Adapting

DRose1994 said:


> Who’s that on commentary ? I hear Excalibur, Taz and a third guy that’s not tony/JR


Kevin Kelly.


----------



## Aedubya

That danhausen bit was awful, why would Austin & Colt just run away like that??? Weird


----------



## DRose1994

Geeee said:


> Kevin Kelly. He is NJPW's main English commentary and you may know him from The Rock humiliating him a lot as a backstage interviewer in the Attitude Era


ahh, yes I definitely remember him. Thanks


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle




----------



## LifeInCattleClass

redban said:


> AEW guys won every match on the pre show, except the opening (which had no AEW guys)


Opener had QT and Solow who lost

they are AEW guys


----------



## TMTT

Aedubya said:


> That danhausen bit was awful, why would Austin & Colt just run away like that??? Weird


They are geeks.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Fun little buy-in

enjoyed that


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Whoanma said:


> Hoping to see him tonight.
> View attachment 126254


----------



## Outlaw91

Good choice with the announcing team but I wouldn't mind JR too


----------



## 3venflow

Judas and Kaze ni Nare entrances in the opener. 😍


----------



## TMTT

How much Draft Kings are paying them? Must be a shit ton.


----------



## Adapting

Outlaw91 said:


> Good choice with the announcing team but I wouldn't mind JR too


Imagine Jr trying to say some of these names, he'd have a stroke.


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## Geeee

I was hoping for a bilingual "sports entertainers" intro in Japanese and English


----------



## Araragi

Spords ennerdainers


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Sports enurtainerrs


----------



## One Shed

Adapting said:


> Imagine Jr trying to say some of these names, he'd have a stroke.


He used to call New Japan events.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

I am cold like December snow
I am as white as Tony K's blow


----------



## TMTT

They need to have Suzuki destroy the ass boys.


----------



## Outlaw91

Kaze Ni Nare


----------



## Adapting

Two Sheds said:


> He used to call New Japan events.


Welp, didn't know that. Good to know.


----------



## TMTT

Outlaw91 said:


> Kaze Ni Nare


That was loud.


----------



## Geeee

man, the arena looked awesome from that wide angle


----------



## redban

That’s the dude Samoa Joe beat for the ROH TV title. Speaking of which … does Joe have a match tonight???


----------



## Boldgerg

So this Draft Kings crap being splayed everywhere on every show is permanent now then?


----------



## Outlaw91

Adapting said:


> Imagine Jr trying to say some of these names, he'd have a stroke.


He called NJPW alongside Josh Barnett for years


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

I love Suzuki


----------



## 3venflow

redban said:


> That’s the dude Samoa Joe beat for the ROH TV title. Speaking of which … does Joe have a match tonight???


He's away doing a movie so they kayfabe injured him. He would've loved to be on this show.

Love the call back to Jericho linking Shota.


----------



## Gn1212

No Jim Ross?


----------



## Outlaw91

2 greats teaming together


----------



## Geeee

Yuta's been watching Kurt Angle tapes


----------



## 3venflow

Gn1212 said:


> No Jim Ross?


Nope. What a great day, we get a night of professionalism in the commentary booth.


----------



## Outlaw91

This will end with a nasty Gotch Piledriver on Shooter


----------



## TMTT

Gn1212 said:


> No Jim Ross?


Kevin Kelly is better anyway.


----------



## Gn1212

Fuck you Sami chants, love it.


----------



## RapShepard

3venflow said:


> Nope. What a great day, we get a night of professionalism in the commentary booth.


What do you mean you don't want to hear JR bitch and moan??


----------



## Geeee

I hope we get a Yuta vs Sammy match. Would be a fun car crash on Dynamite


----------



## Randy Lahey

The presentation and crowd are top notch today. This looks like most well produced PPV that AEW has ever done. Love the camera cuts, wrestlers entrances, audience shots


----------



## 3venflow

Yutes is starting to get that 'AEW guy' crowd support like the Pillars did.


----------



## 3venflow

Prepare for MANLINESS.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Anyone else drinking tonight? Whats your choice of drink. Im drinking some jose cuervo margaritas


----------



## Outlaw91

This is awesome


----------



## TMTT

That was great.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Conti is a distraction


----------



## Nothing Finer

I fucking hate this shit. Worse than Orange Cassidy, he just lets people hit him.


----------



## Gn1212

Can tell you from experience those chops are painful as fuck. Suzuki is mad.


----------



## One Shed

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Anyone else drinking tonight? Whats your choice of drink. Im drinking some jose cuervo margaritas


I almost did sake bombs, but ended up with just some vodka/soda.


----------



## NXT Only

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Anyone else drinking tonight? Whats your choice of drink. Im drinking some jose cuervo margaritas


Tequila, always tequila


----------



## Gn1212

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Anyone else drinking tonight? Whats your choice of drink. Im drinking some jose cuervo margaritas


I'm drinking Bot tears.


----------



## Randy Lahey

Suzuki no selling the chops gets the same old babyface reaction as when Sting no sells. It’s the old legend no sell pop never fails


----------



## RainmakerV2

At work with no stream, can one of you good fellas tag me with the result of the IWGP 4 way? Ty


----------



## Outlaw91

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Anyone else drinking tonight? Whats your choice of drink. Im drinking some jose cuervo margaritas


Some red wine with a little weed


----------



## One Shed

Imagine Cody's face right now recovering from a fully torn pec watching those shots.


----------



## Outlaw91

Next Tanahashi


----------



## 3venflow

Shooter is showing he's ready for return to Japan from his overseas excursion.


----------



## NXT Only

Sammy is so good man


----------



## 3venflow

Amazing opener! The crowd going apeshit for everything helps.


----------



## Chris22

I love Wheeler Yuta.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Nothing like a spot fest 🥱


----------



## Oracle

This show gonna go 6 hours.


----------



## redban

Almost 30-minutes for this match


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*The product will be buried.*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1541213879493185536


----------



## 3venflow

Shota and Jericho doing their own multi-year story arc. Expect Shota to beat Jericho at Wrestle Kingdom in 2026. 😁


----------



## Nothing Finer

Is that not a finish?!


----------



## Whoanma

3venflow said:


> Shota and Jericho doing their own multi-year story arc. Expect Shota to beat Jericho at Wrestle Kingdom in 2026. 😁


Way loooong term storytelling.


----------



## Geeee

Man, Shota's gonna go back to NJPW with some big babyface material


----------



## Outlaw91

Goooootchhhh!


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Oracle said:


> This show gonna go 6 hours.


6am then


----------



## TMTT

3venflow said:


> Shota and Jericho doing their own multi-year story arc. Expect Shota to beat Jericho at Wrestle Kingdom in 2026. 😁


Companies should do that more often.


----------



## Randy Lahey

This has been a great match for just some guys thrown together. WAY better than it had any right being. Perfect mix of brutality and high spots


----------



## 3venflow

This match was been GREAT at making Shota look like a budding star. Yuta also shone.


----------



## Outlaw91

What a match!


----------



## WrestleFAQ

This is so boring.


----------



## Gn1212

That look from Suzuki, lol.


----------



## Whoanma

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> 6am then


Don’t worry. Khan promised ZSJ vs. Mystery Man would be a dream match. You’ll be able to get some well deserved sleep.


----------



## ProjectGargano

Great match it was


----------



## Geeee

Blood and Guts is going to be ridiculous


----------



## RapShepard

Jeff Cobb is cool


----------



## KrysRaw1

Tay looks hot as fuck. That Japanese guy is basically Omega from Japan


----------



## KingofKings1524

Sucks to follow the greatest sports entertainer of all time.


----------



## Chris22

That was such a great opener!


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Whoanma said:


> Don’t worry. Khan promised ZSJ vs. Mystery Man would be a dream match. You’ll be able to get some well deserved sleep.


Short and sweet


----------



## NXT Only

FTR over as fuck


----------



## Adapting

FTR with that massive pop.


----------



## sbuch

Who joined the commentary table?


----------



## Geeee

The one guy in the FTR section looked like Fandango


----------



## 3venflow

Oh, they're wearing the AAA tag belts. CMLL are gonna go insane.


----------



## Whoanma

3venflow said:


> Oh, they're wearing the AAA tag belts. CMLL are gonna go insane.


F*ck CMLL. They deserve it.


----------



## Chris22

Let's Go FTR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Adapting

Hoping FTR take this W.


----------



## One Shed

Hope FTR wins. Best tag team in a long time.


----------



## Geeee

weird to not use a triple threat format


----------



## Scholes18

Anyone else having technical difficulties on PPV? Second time it’s went out and I ordered it on cable.


----------



## rich110991

Lol I remember when my cousin told me no one cares about FTR


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Harwood has been great recently


----------



## Adapting

rich110991 said:


> Lol I remember when my cousin told me no one cares about FTR


Instead it was the other way around nobody cared about your cousin. 😆


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Fuck that Opening match was fuckingggg FIRE


----------



## Sad Panda

That opening bout was damn good. Let’s go FTR!


----------



## Randy Lahey

Kevin Kelly is a billion times better than Jim Ross. He just sounds more like a polished sports announcer calling the match like a sporting event which is always what AEW has been going for


----------



## Whoanma

So much love for FTR warms my heart.


----------



## Sad Panda

Fuck…. Dax might be injured


----------



## 3venflow

Are we being worked by Dax's injury or...


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Dang, dax is hurt


----------



## NXT Only

Dax legit hurt.


----------



## Geeee

Dax has been one of the best in-ring performers in 2022, would really suck if he's actually injured


----------



## Sad Panda

3venflow said:


> Are we being worked by Dax's injury or...


I really hope so


----------



## MrMeeseeks

This card might be cursed


----------



## Adapting

RIP Dax someone shine his blad head so he can recover swiftly.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*This format sucks. I would have liked to see one representative from each team in the ring like the STARDOM girls did last night. *


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Cheers!


----------



## Geeee

I feel like NJPW should give Cobb a better partner.


----------



## Chris22

I really hope Dax is ok!


----------



## 3venflow

IF Dax is legit injured and FTR are meant to win, WTF do they do? RPG could be the safe bet since they can travel between AEW, NJPW and ROH seamlessly. UE might have committments that clash with the ROH PPV next month.


----------



## KrysRaw1

What happened to Dax? Hopefully Cash wins it alone.


----------



## One Shed

I walked outside to light the grill. What happened to Dax???


----------



## 3venflow

Oh he's back!


----------



## Adapting

Dislocated shoulder that they popped right back in.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Dax just pulled a Cody.*


----------



## Whoanma

He’s back.


----------



## KrysRaw1

3venflow said:


> IF Dax is legit injured and FTR are meant to win, WTF do they do? RPG could be the safe bet since they can travel between AEW, NJPW and ROH seamlessly. UE might have committments that clash with the ROH PPV next month.


Cobb is better than Trent and other guy


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle




----------



## RapShepard

It feels like FTR are constantly hurt despite their style


----------



## Chris22

Roppongi just here to eat the pin, I guess. I like the sneaky style though lol!


----------



## 3venflow

THEY DID IT!


----------



## Outlaw91

Another awesome match! Congrats FTR!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*FTR DID IT!!! YES!!! *


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## NXT Only

FTR gonna take the titles off the Bucks and be Undisputed.


----------



## Sad Panda

FTR! FUCK YES


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Dax is the man


----------



## shawnyhc01

Two great matches already!


----------



## Chris22

FTR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

YEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAHH!!


----------



## 3venflow

IWGP, AAA and ROH champions FTR vs AEW tag champions Bucks at All Out?


----------



## RapShepard

They been collecting titles


----------



## Chris22

RapShepard said:


> They been collecting titles


Kenny Omega wishes lol!


----------



## The XL 2

It's CJ Parker and white Jay.


----------



## KrysRaw1

Excalibur is such a fucking geek never admits FTR is best. He's too busy wanking off to Young Fucks


----------



## TMTT

Cowboy shit


----------



## KrysRaw1

This guy is more cowboy than Hangman lmao


----------



## 3venflow

Does PAC finally get some gold here? Really, any of the AEW guys would be a worthy founding champion.


----------



## Adapting

Let's go PAC fukin bastard


----------



## DRose1994

would anyone have been mad if they just made it a 3 way instead of replacing Ishii with this guy that few have seen? Interested to see who wins though. I’m thinking Black.


----------



## PG Punk

Jay White looks like Roman Reigns.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Go James Stor..I mean Connors

[


----------



## Sad Panda

Really pulling for Malakai Black here


----------



## Geeee

Awesome entrance by Malakai Black


----------



## 3venflow

Malakai's aesthetic could be even better with Julia valeting him.


----------



## NXT Only

Miro one scary mfer


----------



## Adapting

That Miro pop, lets go.


----------



## Geeee

"za redeemah" Miro desu

best Japanese introduction yet LOL


----------



## The XL 2

3 strongly booked AEW midcarders and one New Japan job guy. Weird booking


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1541223685758910464


----------



## Outlaw91

That guy doesn't fit at all, Goto would have been a proper choice as replacement.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

3venflow said:


> Malakai's aesthetic could be even better with Julia valeting him.


*More "long term storytelling" that accomplished absolutely nothing.*


----------



## One Shed

Miro should definitely win this.


----------



## Chris22

Pac, Miro or Malakai for the win lmao!


----------



## Outlaw91

PAC deserves a title


----------



## Gn1212

Great show so far. Pacing on point too.


----------



## 3venflow

Outlaw91 said:


> That guy doesn't fit at all, Goto would have been a proper choice as replacement.


Or Naito, SANADA, Shingo. But they wanted to respect the tournament and have the other finalist enter, I guess.


----------



## Adapting

I'm down for a Miro or PAC win.


----------



## Chris22

3venflow said:


> Or Naito, SANADA, Shingo. But they wanted to respect the tournament and have the other finalist enter, I guess.


I love SANADA


----------



## NXT Only

The Legit Lioness said:


> *More "long term storytelling" that accomplished absolutely nothing.*


She literally turned at the perfect time lol. What are you even talking about?


----------



## Outlaw91

3venflow said:


> Or Naito, SANADA, Shingo. But they wanted to respect the tournament and have the other finalist enter, I guess.


Yeah, Shingo too. I think a strong style based guy would fit better.


----------



## Outlaw91

He's also a midget


----------



## 3venflow

Chris22 said:


> I love SANADA


Yeah, very little charisma but one of the slickest wrestlers around. He'd have slotted into a 'complex' match like this very nicely.


----------



## Boldgerg

NXT Only said:


> She literally turned at the perfect time lol. What are you even talking about?


Anti-AEW, Tony Khan obsessed nut job. Will just ramble any nonsensical crap if it means venting against Tony Khan/AEW.


----------



## Aedubya

I'm on Orange Lucozade Sport 

2am here!


----------



## 3venflow

Malakai vs Miro has that big fight feel.


----------



## MrMeeseeks

The Legit Lioness said:


> *More "long term storytelling" that accomplished absolutely nothing.*


More childish bitching that accomplished absolutely nothing


----------



## Geeee

This guy Clark Connors has been dead for most of the match


----------



## 3venflow




----------



## Whoanma

Who would have Punk faced if he hadn’t been injured?


----------



## 3venflow

Imagine after being treated like a bitch for the entire match, Connors sneaks the W. 😂


----------



## grecefar

Just saw the first match, pretty good.

I'm glad JAS won, because fuck eddie kingston and I like suzuki, he won me over after his match with danielson.


----------



## Geeee

that was gonna be Ishii spearing Miro through the table.


----------



## NXT Only

He’s got a nice spear


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Miro is the guy that WWE missed the boat on. He was as popular as anyone at one point. Should have had a better run.


----------



## NXT Only

Crowd behind him lmao


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Clark Connors is like a better version of Jungle Boy. *


----------



## Adapting

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Clark Connors is like a better version of Jungle Boy. *


That's Jungle Man


----------



## 3venflow

Banger after banger after banger.


----------



## 3venflow

PAC!!!!!


----------



## NXT Only

Love that finish.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*The whole theatre is unironically chanting "CLARK! CLARK! CLARK!"*


----------



## Geeee

Well, at least PAC is from the correct ocean


----------



## Trophies

Surprised Pac won. Great match,


----------



## Outlaw91

Very well deserved


----------



## Sad Panda

Damn’! Another fantastic match!


----------



## Whoanma

@Prosper he made it.


----------



## Oracle

That's super weird PAC must be in America full time or something now because he only turns up sparingly.


----------



## Error_404

YESSSSS PAAACCC!!!!!


----------



## CovidFan

Pac ftw!!!!!


----------



## Boldgerg

Well fucking deserved PAC.


----------



## Chris22

Great moment for Pac!!!!!!!!!!

I thought Miro had it but then the black mist....


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

The Legit Lioness said:


> *The whole theatre is unironically chanting "CLARK! CLARK! CLARK!"*


----------



## The XL 2

Pac reminds me of Benoit. Small, but so jacked, intense and psychotic as fuck that it works and is believable


----------



## One Shed

I am definitely down with PAC winning! Hope that means he will be around more!


----------



## Gn1212

Pac is champ! Pac is champ!


----------



## elo

What a banger.


----------



## shawnyhc01

Great choice! PAC deserved to be one of a champs


----------



## 3venflow

Considered for first AEW champ, stuck in the UK when the TNT title was made... PAC finally gets his gold.


----------



## redban

Darby, Sting, and Who??? 
VS
Young Bucks and Who???????


----------



## septurum

Love the show so far but this is too many multi man matches, no doubt.


----------



## Gn1212

This is low-key turning into one of the best PPVs.


----------



## shawnyhc01

All matches are good so far incldiung buy-in


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Tam Nakano support towel spotted

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1541228327171928064*


----------



## Outlaw91

The combination of guys in this match is very interesting


----------



## 3venflow

Damn shame Hiromu had to miss this match, he would've got a great pop.


----------



## Adapting

septurum said:


> Love the show so far but this is too many multi man matches, no doubt.


There are so many wrestlers to fit on the card. Hard to not have many multi matches.


----------



## PG Punk

Fucking Pac.


----------



## Aedubya

Why was Malachai not disqualified for that black mist? 

Lol


----------



## One Shed

So many multimans...

I must watch Darby and Sting but hate the Hardlys are infesting this.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle




----------



## Whoanma




----------



## Ultimo Duggan

Geeee said:


> Well, at least PAC is from the correct ocean


He is ugly enough to be a Mon Calamari or a Quarren. Perhaps he did come from the ocean.


----------



## Outlaw91

ELP is awesome


----------



## Geeee

those LCD graphics for The Bucks entrance are great


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## NXT Only

Sting really the GOAT


----------



## CovidFan

Aedubya said:


> Why was Malachai not disqualified for that black mist?
> 
> Lol


3+ way matches are no DQ. Hard to determine a winner if you call a DQ there.


----------



## Outlaw91

Sting you crazy old bastard


----------



## Sad Panda

Sting you fucking mad man!!!!


----------



## Error_404

Damn Sting just flew


----------



## Adapting

Sting the GOAT.


----------



## 3venflow

Sting with another highlight reel moment. Wow!

For a moment there I thought they might bring out Naito as a surprise partner.


----------



## redban

Sucks that Sting can’t wrestle straight up anymore, after the Seth Rollins injury


----------



## One Shed

Hardlys resemble Cole's physique more every week.


----------



## The XL 2

Sting is crazy as fuck


----------



## Outlaw91

redban said:


> Sucks that Sting can’t wrestle straight up anymore, after the Seth Rollins injury


Still cool to have him do some spots


----------



## shawnyhc01

Oh shit! That fly was so insane!


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Whoanma said:


>


----------



## One Shed

Sting insane


----------



## Gn1212

redban said:


> Sucks that Sting can’t wrestle straight up anymore, after the Seth Rollins injury


Oh come on, Seth wasn't at fault.


----------



## DRose1994

Sting is in remarkable shape. I’m always amazed at the way he’s able to move.


----------



## 3venflow

ELP definitely matches up well with the Bucks.


----------



## DrEagles

Gn1212 said:


> Oh come on, Seth wasn't at fault.


Yea he was


----------



## Trophies

Lol I love El Phantasmo.


----------



## Outlaw91

Trophies said:


> Lol I love El Phantasmo.


Too bad he didn't make his usual entrance, it's dope


----------



## Adapting

@RainmakerV2 you wanted to be tagged or something PAC won the 4 way.


----------



## Gn1212

So the Bucks had to come in and ruin the show, didn't they?


----------



## DRose1994

I don’t get a kick out of the young bucks too often but that spot was funny


----------



## Geeee

I hope Darby hits one of these assholes with a very stiff tope


----------



## One Shed

The goofy Hardlys at it again.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

More flipping and cartwheels


----------



## Trophies

Outlaw91 said:


> Too bad he didn't make his usual entrance, it's dope


Right. Was instantly a fan when I saw him on Impact.


----------



## Gn1212

Does Shingo what the rules are?


----------



## Whoanma

Gn1212 said:


> So the Bucks had to come in and ruin the show, didn't they?


Nah, that will happen later when Bay Bay stinks the IWGP HC match.


----------



## Outlaw91

They could have used Haku for the BC team, just imagine Sting vs Haku in 2022


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Two Sheds said:


> So many multimans...
> 
> I must watch Darby and Sting but hate the Hardlys are infesting this.


*And they're back to their old bullshit. *


----------



## epfou1

Darby's back is destroyed


----------



## One Shed

Gn1212 said:


> Does Shingo what the rules are?


Does any match with the Hardlys or the corpse ref have rules?


----------



## DRose1994

It’s surreal to me that it’s 2022 and we’re watching sting wrestle. Love it.


----------



## sbuch

Excalibur sucks


----------



## NXT Only

Sting doesn’t have nipples lol


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Two Sheds said:


> Does any match with the Hardlys or the corpse ref have rules?


When the refs see who they've got


----------



## septurum

TITTY TWISTER OF DOOM


----------



## NXT Only

That pop for Sting


----------



## 3venflow

This crowd is GOAT level.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

I'm reading results and the reviewer has given almost every match an A or higher. Is the show really that good?


----------



## Trophies

Sting: so how many moves can I no sell?
TK: yes


----------



## Sad Panda

Sting is a fucking legend


----------



## MrMeeseeks

Sting absolutely no selling those kicks was beautiful


----------



## One Shed

Darby's shoulder stunner was awesome.


----------



## DRose1994

Like I said, sting is outstanding.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*That was a sick Moonsault.*


----------



## One Shed

Excalibur such a geek trying to get over the least effective move of all time: a Hardly Boy superkick.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

A triple superkick? I hope they don't call it he triple K.


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## Geeee

"That's my purse!" - Tony Schiavone 2022


----------



## sbuch

Lmaoooo Sting forgot that spot


----------



## Adapting

Stinger with the nipple stingers.


----------



## One Shed

YES Sting! Kill those geeks!


----------



## Outlaw91

Banger after banger and the best matches are yet to come


----------



## 3venflow

This show is killing DoN so far. The pacing is great, everything is super fun. Hopefully the women don't kill that. 😂


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

sbuch said:


> Lmaoooo Sting forgot that spot


To be fair, it's hard do remember, when you're watching an opponent do cartwheels for 45 seconds earlier.


----------



## One Shed

Sting with the titty twisters. Something 1997 me would have never believed I would be seeing.


----------



## Sad Panda

Another fantastic match. 

Jesus what a card so far


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*😂😂😂 







*


----------



## Sad Panda

Aurthur Ashe part 2! Fuck yes!


----------



## The XL 2

Sting debuted in the mid 80s during the territory era for anyone keeping score. His athleticism and conditioning are ridiculous for a man his age with his milage.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

So far every match has been at the minimum really good. And that's with several matches I didn't even care about. Still got some great stuff coming up.


----------



## TMTT

Wizard strikes again.


----------



## 3venflow

Jericho you evil bastard, hahahaha.


----------



## NXT Only

The XL 2 said:


> Sting debuted in the mid 80s during the territory era for anyone keeping score. His athleticism and conditioning are ridiculous for a man his age with his milage.


People are impressed by Tom Brady but Sting blows him out of the water.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

TMTT said:


> Wizard strikes again.


The fireball thing is very cringe


----------



## Araxen

Piss break time


----------



## Sad Panda

The Wizard strikes again!


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

And time for a bathroom break


----------



## MrMeeseeks

Hope Toni wins here Rosa has been a fairly dull champ


----------



## Outlaw91

How awesome would have been Rosa vs Syuri or Giulia?


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Even on PPV they put the women on at 9:30 🤦🏾*


----------



## Ham and Egger

Its Toni time!!!


----------



## 3venflow

Remember when...


----------



## Boldgerg

I couldn't really give a crap about women's wrestling in general, but give the title to Toni.


----------



## DRose1994

should Storm go over here ? Maybe every reign doesn’t have to me several months ? Maybe they can do more with her?
I like Both girls here // just looking for a match that’s good but not overly long.


----------



## The XL 2

NXT Only said:


> People are impressed by Tom Brady but Sting blows him out of the water.


Don't get it twisted, Tom Brady arguably being the best player in an actual sport in his mid 40s after being there for 22 years is absolutely insane.


----------



## redban

I like Rosa’s colorful attires


----------



## Oracle

MrMeeseeks said:


> Hope Toni wins here Rosa has been a fairly dull champ


Its the booking not that talents fault wouldn't matter who was champ.


----------



## RICKY90

Great show so far. Stings entrance was so good. can't wait for Okada


----------



## Gn1212

Thunder Rosa's gear is always on point. l


----------



## NXT Only

Think we get any surprise debuts or returns besides the ZSJ match?


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Araxen said:


> Piss break time


Rosa and Storm are terrible


----------



## 3venflow

I think TR will retain because she's facing Miyu in TJPW and Taya called her out in AAA, so they could do the touring champion thing with her.


----------



## Sad Panda

Rooting for Storm


----------



## One Shed

Can we get some nipple twisting in this match too?


----------



## Boldgerg

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Rosa and Storm are terrible


You think something is terrible?

Groundbreaking.


----------



## septurum

Toni 😍


----------



## Chris22

Rosa/Toni should be great!!! I wouldn't be mad if Toni won.


----------



## Whoanma

NXT Only said:


> Think we get any surprise debuts or returns besides the ZSJ match?


Well, hopefuly…


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Is this the most fun wrestling PPV in the history of the sport?

fucking loving this


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

toni storn es bottom hevy


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Whoanma said:


> Well, hopefuly…
> View attachment 126258


I miss that man


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*They acknowledged STARDOM on commentary 🤔.*


----------



## One Shed

For what it is worth, my wife is excited to see Thunder Rosa. She is also pro-nipple twisting in this match.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

The Legit Lioness said:


> *They acknowledged STARDOM on commentary 🤔.*


They also acknowledged Deez too


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

fuck me im wasted


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The Legit Lioness said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1541223685758910464


i saw that, but IMO the ref saw Dax’s shoulder was up

count was reset


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Two Sheds said:


> For what it is worth, my wife is excited to see Thunder Rosa. She is also pro-nipple twisting in this match.


----------



## Sad Panda

I don’t understand the dislike of Toni Storm. She’s good in the ring, is absolutely stunning, is young and seems to be decent enough on the mic.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle




----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

And this match is putting me to sleep


----------



## RainmakerV2

Adapting said:


> @RainmakerV2 you wanted to be tagged or something PAC won the 4 way.




For the world title lol. But I thank you <3


----------



## NXT Only

Whoanma said:


> Well, hopefuly…
> View attachment 126258


He has to come back during the IWGP 4 Way.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

RainmakerV2 said:


> For the world title lol. But I thank you <3


dad ?


----------



## redban

Sad Panda said:


> I don’t understand the dislike of Toni Storm. She’s good in the ring, is absolutely stunning, is young and seems to be decent enough on the mic.


there’s dislike of Toni Storm on here? I think most people on here are fans of her


----------



## Nothing Finer

That hip attack is brutal.


----------



## Aedubya

That hip attack looks like it would legit hurt hard


----------



## One Shed

NXT Only said:


> He has to come back during the IWGP 4 Way.


Kenny would never miss a four way.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Please end this garbage


----------



## Sad Panda

redban said:


> there’s dislike of Toni Storm on here? I think most people on here are fans of her


You could be right. Maybe the naysayers are more vocal.


----------



## 3venflow

This is a fine match even if it feels misplaced on this show.


----------



## TMTT

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Please end this garbage


It isn't that bad.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Sad Panda said:


> You could be right. Maybe the naysayers are more vocal.


Toni storm is trash


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

TMTT said:


> It isn't that bad.


You're right, it's worse


----------



## Sad Panda

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Please end this garbage


It’s been a good match.

What’s your critique?


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Two Sheds said:


> Kenny would never miss a four way.


And someone would never miss a three way


----------



## Whoanma

3venflow said:


> it feels misplaced on this show.


That’s the problem.


----------



## Sad Panda

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Toni storm is trash


I disagree


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Sad Panda said:


> It’s been a good match.
> 
> What’s your critique?


Boring ?


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

my oh my toni storm has a brilliant ass, jut briilian tke moment to prciate gods briilaince in his workss


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*That ending was flat.*


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Thank God that dumpster fire is over


----------



## Geeee

surprisingly one-sided match


----------



## redban

Match was OK, but Rosa got too much offense. The crowd didn’t catch that move she did to win (Dustin Rhodes’ move), so they didn’t react


----------



## Oracle

I know they love Dustin but ending was lame.


----------



## Outlaw91

I hoped ZSJ is next...


----------



## MrMeeseeks

3venflow said:


> This is a fine match even if it feels misplaced on this show.


It doesn't follow the forbidden door format because njpw lacks a woman's div


----------



## TMTT

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> You're right, it's worse


What? Good effort, decent match.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

LETS GO OC


----------



## Oracle

Time to watch some ballet


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

OC! OC! OC!


----------



## redban

Cassidy will win. He is a future AEW champion


----------



## CovidFan

Can a NJPW fan give an explanation why Will doesn't physically have the US title and someone did on the show earlier?


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

redban said:


> Cassidy will win. He is a future AEW champion


OC is the goat


----------



## Sad Panda

Can’t wait for this one


----------



## Gn1212

That was out of nowhere. Rosa looked shocked but I thought that was indeed the finish with Dustin's interest.


----------



## Boldgerg

redban said:


> Cassidy will win. He is a future AEW champion


If that day ever comes, that's the day I drop all the defence and turn full heel on this company.


----------



## Chris22

I really enjoyed Rosa/Toni, I thought it was a solid match.


----------



## redban

Gn1212 said:


> That was out of nowhere. Rosa looked shocked but I thought that was indeed the finish with Dustin's interest.


Toni should have received some near falls. She got a beat down in that match


----------



## One Shed

Trashitty. Should get squashed. Time for a refill.


----------



## Whoanma

No Jefferson Starship.


----------



## Gn1212

Wait what? No Jane?


----------



## 3venflow

BILLY GOAT here to make magic.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

FRESHLY SQUEEZED!


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle




----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Two Sheds said:


> Trashitty. Should get squashed. Time for a refill.


You shut your mouth. Cassidy is a star


----------



## Gn1212

Will dresses like an Okada ripoff.


----------



## One Shed

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> You shut your mouth. Cassidy is a star


Are you 12?


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

they sey frwshly squeeeze lik the ornag juice hahahahaha


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Boldgerg said:


> If that day ever comes, that's the day I drop all the defence and turn full heel on this company.


You don't like a true star ?


----------



## Outlaw91

CovidFan said:


> Can a NJPW fan give an explanation why Will doesn't physically have the US title and someone did on the show earlier?


The former champion Juice Robinson was stripped of the belt for not being able to defend the title but he was in USA and kept the belt. And now he says he's still the champ.


----------



## RapShepard

This should be fun


----------



## 3venflow

Juice to cost Will, leading to the formation of Orange Juice.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Two Sheds said:


> Are you 12?


No? OC is a legit star


----------



## One Shed

Osperay's robe looks like a hyena and one of Flair's robes mated.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

I'm about to stick my hands in my pockets during this match


----------



## One Shed

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> No? OC is a legit star


A legit small goof who can barely speak.


----------



## KrysRaw1

Few Observations:
Did JR just wake up?
The bucks are horrible as usual.
Excalibur is such a ducking dweeb and sucks. I hate his look. Get his ass off please and replace him.
Miro not winning sucked.
OC Should Win this and make Ospreay look worse.


----------



## Chris22

Will Ospreay


----------



## Adapting

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> I'm about to stick my hands in my pockets during this match


My hands are in my pants


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1541214846938660865

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RainmakerV2

3venflow said:


> Juice to cost Will, leading to the formation of Orange Juice.



Ospreay is not losing to fucking Orange Cassidy


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Two Sheds said:


> A legit small goof who can barely speak.


----------



## One Shed

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> I'm about to stick my hands in my pockets during this match


Now THAT I can believe.


----------



## KrysRaw1

I agree OC is a bigger star than Ospreay. Easily. Hope OC wins.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Will Ocean Spray vs Orange Juice battle of the juices


----------



## Geeee

was that Justin Gabriel in the crowd that sneered at Ospreay


----------



## PG Punk

There goes Thunder Rosa sandbagging again.


----------



## One Shed

RainmakerV2 said:


> Ospreay is not losing to fucking Orange Cassidy


Tony: "Hold my coke."


----------



## Adapting

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1541214846938660865
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'd like to get those photos just to confirm... if this is true.


----------



## 3venflow

RainmakerV2 said:


> Ospreay is not losing to fucking Orange Cassidy


Of course he's not, I just like Orange Juice.


----------



## KrysRaw1

This match exposes how bad Ospreay is. All hype.


----------



## Sad Panda

I love Will Ospreay. Everything about him screams star


----------



## grecefar

that fatal four way was amazing, I was cheering for miro so it was a big surprise that pac won.

miro needs to be the aew champion.


----------



## sbuch

Anybody see that girl on the steps looks like she's live streaming lmao


----------



## redban

These 2 could pass for brothers


----------



## Sad Panda

Ospreay taking the piss lmao


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Two Sheds said:


> Tony: "Hold my coke."


----------



## Chris22

Juice is really there with the championship lmao!


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

grecefar said:


> that fatal four way was amazing, I was cheering for miro so it was a big surprise that pac won.
> 
> miro needs to be the aew champion.


Pac sucks


----------



## MrMeeseeks

Ospreay has everything to be a mega star in the states


----------



## redban

Did Cassidy lose weight after his injury, or was he always this slim?


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

MrMeeseeks said:


> Ospreay has everything to be a mega star in the states


Yes


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

redban said:


> Did Cassidy lose weight after his injury, or was he always this slim?


He definitely dropped some weight


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Adapting said:


> I'd like to get those photos just to confirm... if this is true.


Guy has been identified. Like father, like...


----------



## Oracle

At least they are not flying around the ring doing somersaults its been okay so far.


----------



## One Shed

redban said:


> Did Cassidy lose weight after his injury, or was he always this slim?


He has always been a tiny goof.


----------



## TMTT

HE KILLED HIM!


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

This is great 😂


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## 3venflow

OC has that rare ability to get huge pops from doing very little.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

This match is a banger


----------



## toontownman

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Will Ocean Spray vs Orange Juice battle of the juices


Wait until Max Dupri comes through the forbidden door to Titillate the Juices of Your Guilty Pleasures


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

3venflow said:


> OC has that rare ability to get huge pops from doing very little.


Agree, he has the crowd in his hands


----------



## Whoanma

3venflow said:


> OC has that rare ability to get huge pops from doing very little.


Very very little indeed.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Not gonna lie, it's refreshing to not hear JR bury the product for once.*


----------



## One Shed

Osperay is a good seller. Too bad he is having to sell for this dork.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

This match is sooo good


----------



## Sad Panda

Hell of a near fall! Holy crap


----------



## Adapting

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Agree, he has the crowd in his hands


You mean his pockets?


----------



## Gn1212

Low-key really good match. 😬
That boy Cassidy can wrestle.


----------



## Araxen

I love Ospreay. What a talent.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Tony needs to open the bank account and bring Will to the states


----------



## Boldgerg

Gn1212 said:


> Low-key really good match. 😬
> That boy Cassidy can wrestle.


Perma-ban here for using "low-key", please mods.


----------



## 3venflow

That camera shot 😍


----------



## Adapting

Boldgerg said:


> Perma-ban here for using "low-key", please mods.


High key good match.


----------



## 3venflow

This rules.


----------



## Geeee

this is definitely the best match of Orange Cassidy's career


----------



## 3venflow

Some very dodgy kickouts/ref counts tonight.


----------



## DRose1994

These kick outs are BS. Osperay had been late on a few of them


----------



## Trophies

Those cutters are smooth as fucking butter.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Yo, Will Ospreay with the Roman Reigns 2.99 kickout.*


----------



## Joe Gill

trash ppv so far... hearing excalibur orgasm every 5 minutes is cringey.... turning this shit off.....cant believe some people pay for this indy horseshit


----------



## Nothing Finer

2.99 ad infinitum always annoys me. 2.99 recurring = 3


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Ospreay has that Roman level near fall kick out


----------



## KrysRaw1

OC to win 🏆


----------



## Undertaker23RKO

Ospreay is amazing


----------



## Whoanma

Another graduate from Seth Rollins acting school.


----------



## NXT Only

What a match. Ospreay is amazing and OC always puts on bangers.


----------



## Boxingfan

5 ⭐ match


----------



## 3venflow

Billy GOAT is the new best bout machine.


----------



## KrysRaw1

Ospreay has such a hard time beating OC. He needs to retire.


----------



## Sad Panda

What a fucking match!


----------



## MrMeeseeks

Joe Gill said:


> trash ppv so far... hearing excalibur orgasm every 5 minutes is cringey.... turning this shit off.....cant believe some people pay for this indy horseshit


It's a forum not an airport no need to announce your departure just fuck off cry baby


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Awesome match, MOTN so far. Great stuff from both guys.


----------



## DRose1994

This is so ridiculous. AEW never knows how to just end matches. Just BS false finish after BS false finish. I was feeling great about this show until this match.

this was annoying.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Ospreay is amazing. OPEN THE BANK ACCOUNT TONY! This man is a star


----------



## Sad Panda

3venflow said:


> Billy GOAT is the new best bout machine.


One of the best in the world. He always delivers.


----------



## Geeee

Did anyone have Orange Cassidy match of the year contender on their bingo cards?


----------



## redban

That the title was on the line = giveaway that OC was losing


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Geeee said:


> Did anyone have Orange Cassidy match of the year contender on their bingo cards?


OC is a fantastic wrestler


----------



## One Shed

I want to like Osperay but he barely beat the emaciated company mascot.


----------



## Outlaw91

Wooooooowwwwww


----------



## 3venflow

SHIBATAAAAAA


----------



## Chris22

Ospreay/Orange was amazing!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## redban

Who is this ??????!?????????


----------



## Sad Panda

Shibata!!!!


----------



## Oracle

who??


----------



## Araxen

SHIBATA HOLY FUCK!!!!


----------



## DUSTY 74

Cue JANE


----------



## KrysRaw1

Why do most New Japan guys use the same moves? Lmao


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Don't know who Shibata is but he looks like a star


----------



## Trophies

Shibata looks cool af.


----------



## Outlaw91

The Wrestler


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Whats a Shibata? 😂


----------



## Boldgerg

Yeah, I have no idea who that is.


----------



## Araxen

Damn this is fucking awesome!!


----------



## Whoanma

DUSTY 74 said:


> Cue JANE


There was no Jane tonight.


----------



## septurum

SHIBAAAAATAAAAAAAA


----------



## Mr316

Cassidy and Ospreay just stole the fucking show. Incredible PPV so far.


----------



## One Shed

Who?ly shit


----------



## CovidFan

Having Shibata interact with OC is....interesting.


----------



## 3venflow

Shibata x OC is some fucking bizarro world crossover I never knew I needed.


----------



## shawnyhc01

Shit! That's Shibata


----------



## TMTT

That is a moment.


----------



## Araxen

That's actually a cool look for Shibata. lol


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Boldgerg said:


> Yeah, I have no idea who that is.


Me neither but he looks like a star


----------



## Oracle

How nerdy is the crowd your average fan wouldn't have a clue what is going on right now.


----------



## Geeee

no "got to give the people what they want"?


----------



## RICKY90

Ospreay just became my faveroute wrestler


----------



## Whoanma

Khan’s dream match incoming.


----------



## KrysRaw1

Here comes JOHNNY GARGANO 😆


----------



## Ham and Egger

The return of Shibata will get me back into NJPW ASAP!


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

I know him


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Mr316 said:


> Cassidy and Ospreay just stole the fucking show. Incredible PPV so far.


Agree, very surprised at how good this show has been.


----------



## Gn1212

Erm, this is the best AEW PPV to date right?


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Oracle said:


> How nerdy is the crowd your average fan wouldn't have a clue what is going on right now.


I never heard of a Shibata 😂


----------



## 3venflow

So will he be CSRO, Claudio or Claudio Castagnoli?


----------



## CovidFan

Oracle said:


> How nerdy is the crowd your average fan wouldn't have a clue what is going on right now.


The average fan who bought an AEW x NJPW ppv or who is at the show knows who Shibata is


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## Outlaw91

ZSJ is a star


----------



## Geeee

really gotta give Will Ospreay credit. He's been carrying the NJPW side of this build and has put on a banger match in every AEW appearance.


----------



## KrysRaw1

Joe Gill said:


> trash ppv so far... hearing excalibur orgasm every 5 minutes is cringey.... turning this shit off.....cant believe some people pay for this indy horseshit


I didn't pay for this. Free stream pretty bad but okay. I agree Excalibur kills the mood. Had to mute it. He sucks pretending to be a living encyclopedia of geek words.


----------



## The XL 2

80 percent of NJPWs guys are white, lol.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO

Booooooo


----------



## Outlaw91

The Swiss Death!


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

CovidFan said:


> The average fan who bought an AEW x NJPW ppv or who is at the show knows who Shibata is


Is currently looking at him all like "who's what?" 😂


----------



## Trophies

Heyyy that guy looks familiar! lol


----------



## NXT Only

Helluva pop for Castagnoli


----------



## Sad Panda

CLAUDIO


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

That's a fucking huge pop.


----------



## One Shed

OK never have your weight announced in kilograms if you are less than 100.


----------



## redban

Antonio Cesaro

at least it’s not some guy we never heard of


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Swiss Tony!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Ospreay vs. Cassidy is MOTN so far. Sorry @Two Sheds. I hate to do it to you. 







*


----------



## Chris22

OMG! So who is it?!


----------



## septurum

Claudiooooooooo


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Cesaro is boring but it's whatever


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## Nothing Finer

I like how the Japanese announcer didn't even try to pronounce his name


----------



## Outlaw91

I hope he brings back the Ricola Bomb


----------



## Chris22

It's Cesaro??!!!


----------



## One Shed

Claudio is awesome! So glad it is him and not some dork like Gargano.


----------



## 3venflow

I dunno who wins this but it'll be good.


----------



## Adapting

The most non wrestling name in the world lmao


----------



## Jay Trotter

OMG! Shibata!


----------



## Araxen

It'll be interesting what AEW does with Cesaro. I've always thought the WWE misused him.


----------



## Gn1212

Claudio going to the cameraman for the memes!! 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

It just ended up being "The Cum Stained Warrior" Cesaro 😂


----------



## Geeee

quickly showing that the neutralizer is no longer his finish I guess


----------



## Whoanma

Chris22 said:


> It's Cesaro??!!!


Yup,


----------



## Chris22

I'm so happy!!! OMG!


----------



## MrMeeseeks

His new ring gear looks sick not sure how I feel about the entrance music though


----------



## elo

This is such a great show.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

One half of Team Shit goes back to WWE but then AEW gets one half of Team Cum 😂


----------



## 3venflow

So, Claudio is also in Blood and Guts on Wednesday.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

This has been a very enjoyable show, props to TK


----------



## One Shed

TeamFlareZakk said:


> One half of Team Shit goes back to WWE but then they get one half of Team Cum 😂


What show you watching??


----------



## Joe Gill

oh great another signing of a mediocre wrestler that gets a huge pop and will be lossed in the shuffle in a few weeks with the other 50 wwe rejects


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

3venflow said:


> So, Claudio is also in Blood and Guts on Wednesday.


I kind of wonder if he's a one off for the PPV and B&G


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle




----------



## TMTT

elo said:


> This is such a great show.


This is worthy of rewatching.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

oh hell yeah Claudio


----------



## Whoanma

3venflow said:


> So, Claudio is also in Blood and Guts on Wednesday.


They said he’s the new member of the BCC, so yeah.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*An AEW referee enforcing RULES?! 😱😱😱*


----------



## KrysRaw1

Cesaro to job on a debut. Sad.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Two Sheds said:


> What show you watching??


?


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Whats next? Is Sandow gonna be All Elite so they have one half of The Sodomy Crew? Oh right.. Tony Nese pretty much is Sandow 😂


----------



## Businessman

Claudio is awesome, great signing here


----------



## MrMeeseeks

Joe Gill said:


> oh great another signing of a mediocre wrestler that gets a huge pop and will be lossed in the shuffle in a few weeks with the other 50 wwe rejects


Oh you still here crying?


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

TMTT said:


> This is worthy of rewatching.


Been a banger throughout


----------



## Outlaw91

Mistica


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

I'm digging Cesaro's new attire


----------



## 3venflow

Zack is going to take him apart limb by limb now.


----------



## Araxen

Zach is so fluid.


----------



## Geeee

If Zack Sabre Jr. were to wrestle Sammy Guevara, it would actually be kind of confusing. They have a similar haircut, similar build, similar gear


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Two Sheds said:


> What show you watching??


AEW's Forbidden Door ppv!! 

Where's Don Butt-Head? Isnt Forbidden Door like supposed to be his idea or something? 😂


----------



## KrysRaw1

I'll admit this has been better than the build-up garbage I expected. The rushing of this on TV was awful but Good job AEW for doing better than the very low expectations 👏


----------



## Whoanma

Claudio is a great wrestler. He deserved way better at the E.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Cesaro looks bigger than before.


----------



## One Shed

TeamFlareZakk said:


> AEW's Forbidden Door ppv!!
> 
> Where's Don Butt-Head? Isnt Forbidden Door like supposed to be his idea or something? 😂


It sounded like you were watching some scat porn cosplay.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

3venflow said:


> Zack is going to take him apart limb by limb now.


Cesaro is definitely winning, no way he loses when he's in B&G on Wednesday


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Stop signing WWE jobbers Tony Khan you fucking mark!


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Ham and Egger said:


> Cesaro looks bigger than before.


Looks a lot faster too


----------



## KrysRaw1

Cesaro better keep his spinning move.


----------



## KrysRaw1

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Stop signing WWE jobbers Tony Khan you fucking mark!


He wants to add more titles now lmao!!!


----------



## DRose1994

Claudio is such a great hand to have on your roster. Such a versatile worker. A fan favorite. Can work with bigger guys, smaller guys, faster, slower, tags/singles.

if it’s 5 or 7 or 10 or 15 minutes — he’s worth watching. Excited to see how he does in this in environment.


----------



## 3venflow

Eddie and Claudio may not coexist very well on Weds with their kayfabe history.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1497036893049036802


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

This is actually a dope match, Cesaro is strong sheesh


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Claudio... wow


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Whoanma said:


> Claudio is a great wrestler. He deserved way better at the E.


What happens when it is all built round one man. Who holds a belt for a show he is never on.


----------



## Outlaw91

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Cesaro is definitely winning, no way he loses when he's in B&G on Wednesday


He's taping, dude!


----------



## KrysRaw1

Spin.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

he hinted at the spin !


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

KrysRaw1 said:


> Cesaro better keep his spinning move.


Looks like it


----------



## MrMeeseeks

Fucking hell one of the strongest guys in pro wrestling


----------



## Sad Panda

I love ZSJ’s style of wrestling


----------



## KrysRaw1

This is more work Cesaro has done in a ring in a long time. Most of his matches are easier. 😆


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

KrysRaw1 said:


> He wants to add more titles now lmao!!!


Im all for adding the inevitable womens tag belts only if Britt and Jamie win them, not jobbers!


----------



## 3venflow

B&G just needs to avoid burning out near the end and having a dumb Jericho/crash pad spot. The first half of last year's was INCREDIBLE with the destroyed, blood soaked ring and crazy intensity, but fizzled out late on, then the Jericho bump that stole the headlines.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

MrMeeseeks said:


> Fucking hell one of the strongest guys in pro wrestling


This match is really good


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Cesaro should join Inner Circle and bring back the Real Americans with Jake Hager


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Sad Panda said:


> I love ZSJ’s style of wrestling


Me too, never watched him before.


----------



## 3venflow

Zack has a counter for everything. A wrestling god.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Another guy to make Cole look legit


----------



## Outlaw91

ZSJ is a snake, he will submit Claudio.


----------



## One Shed

Hope Claudio did not legit hurt his arm.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Outlaw91 said:


> ZSJ is a snake, he will submit Claudio.


Wrong


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Two Sheds said:


> Hope Claudio did not legit hurt his arm.


Nah, he's selling


----------



## Ham and Egger

Can AEW pay Marko Stunt for a payoff just so Cesaro can swing him for 5 minutes straight?


----------



## KrysRaw1

This is way too long.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Claudio is shredded


----------



## One Shed

Ham and Egger said:


> Can AEW pay Marko Stunt for a payoff just so Cesaro can swing him for 5 minutes straight?


Not good enough. Needs to launch him into the upper deck of a stadium.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

KrysRaw1 said:


> This is way too long.


The show is supposed to go until midnight again I think


----------



## 3venflow

These two could do an iron Man match no problem. Both have amazing conditioning and skill sets.

Outstanding match.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

This match is hard hitting


----------



## Araxen

Great match!


----------



## Whoanma

Lol he won.


----------



## MrMeeseeks

ZSJ is just so smooth in every thing he does


----------



## One Shed

Always loved a good uppercut. Claudio and Regal always had great ones.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Not a fan of his finisher, it's basically Wardlow's


----------



## Outlaw91

Ricola Bomb and win. I didn’t expect that.


----------



## One Shed

Yes!!!


----------



## TMTT

Claudio seems very happy


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Another awesome match. Claudio as good as I remember. ZSJ was great too.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

This is the best PPV


----------



## redban

They need a cool-off segment / cool-off match


----------



## Boxingfan

one of the best aew ppvs ever


----------



## Ultimo Duggan

Joe Gill said:


> oh great another signing of a mediocre wrestler that gets a huge pop and will be lossed in the shuffle in a few weeks with the other 50 wwe rejects


Who is lost in the shuffle that isn’t injured?


----------



## 3venflow

I think Danielson will put ZSJ over in New Japan in return for this.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle




----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

redban said:


> They need a cool-off segment / cool-off match


How many matches are left ?


----------



## Sad Panda

Tremendous job by Castignoli telling the ref to raise the other arm to continue to sell his right arm.


----------



## Whoanma

That remix of the 1812 overture is utter shite, sorry.


----------



## Outlaw91

Claudio Castagnoli can be a top player im AEW and he's still in his prime.


----------



## One Shed

Claudio definitely sticking around. They would not have him go over if it was just a couple of appearances.


----------



## Boxingfan

Adam Cole better take the pin


----------



## Chris22

That was another amazing match! I'm sooooo excited to have Claudio in AEW!


----------



## redban

2 matches left? This match and the main event


----------



## Outlaw91

I can't believe I watch this for almost 4 hours and I'm not bored yet.


----------



## Whoanma

You know it’s all about the juice! Go to a gym, Bay Bay!


----------



## One Shed




----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Boxingfan said:


> Adam Cole better take the pin


----------



## HBK Styles Ospreay

I haven't gotten to watch Billy Goats match yet, I skipped over that one cuz I was busy, but I want to know why two boring ass tools like Zach Sabrah & Claudio Cesaro we're actually booked to go on after Will Ospreay??? Like why the fuck was that not the co-main event especially when Will was on TV how many Goddamn times??? The "debut" 😂 of Cesaro/Claudio certainly doesn't make it worth more...

I mean refuse to watch ANY fucking Zack Sabrah match that wasn't against Will Ospreay (this is no exception because I don't give a shit about Cheezaro either) because let's be honest it's more interesting watching grass grow than watching that Limey fuck do anything... But people actually give a shit about either of these two boring pretend to be submission guys, like seriously??? Zack Sabrah is literally Adam Cole with a horribly annoying accent, and an ass crack on his chin...


----------



## 3venflow

Rainmaker time 😍


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## Gn1212

That pop for Okada!!!


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo!

3venflow said:


> New Japan's president tweeted this. I wonder how the revenues will work on this. Will AEW keep the profits and in return New Japan does likewise when they repeat the idea in Japan? Or will they split it? I can't remember how ROH and NJPW did it.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1522349419387322368


Will be interesting to actually see how they cut the money. Might not actually hear about it for years.


----------



## elo

Outlaw91 said:


> I can't believe I watch this for almost 4 hours and I'm not bored yet.


Same, I wasn't that interested for the show but it's been a blast.


----------



## Araxen

The pop for Okada!!!


----------



## Gn1212

Gedo!!


----------



## Boldgerg

Not much reaction for Jay White.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Another guy to make Cole look legit


Its the Backstreet Boys! 😂


----------



## Whoanma

Mandatory DMD gif.


----------



## 3venflow

That's New Japan's booker Gedo with Jay btw. He used to be Okada's mouthpiece and helped book him to superstardom.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*WHY DID OKADA COME OUT IN HIS FUCKING HOUSE COAT?! I WANT THE ROBE!!!!








*


----------



## Gn1212

Not gonna lie, Cole looks like a geek in there


----------



## redban

202 pounds


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Two Sheds said:


> View attachment 126266


That micro brawler looks like the Burger King 😂


----------



## Outlaw91

Jay whitooo


----------



## NXT Only

Okada over as fuck


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Whoanma said:


> Mandatory DMD gif.


When he takes his top off at home


----------



## Sad Panda

Okada with the POP!!!


----------



## Boldgerg

Okada's ring gear is awful.


----------



## NXT Only

This crowd has been amazing


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

This ppv is lacking the DMD!


----------



## Whoanma

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> When he takes his top off at home


202 pounds.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

How is this crowd still this lively?


----------



## Nothing Finer

This has a big match feel that hasn't been matched in anything since All In.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

JAAAAAAAAAAAAAY WHITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHH


----------



## Sad Panda

Goosebump moment


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

#BadNewsSanta said:


> How is this crowd still this lively?


it's been a great show


----------



## NXT Only

#BadNewsSanta said:


> How is this crowd still this lively?


When you’re being fed what you want you keep eating


----------



## Outlaw91

A joint show in an even bigger venue like the Tokyo Dome would be dope. I think they can easily sell it out.


----------



## One Shed

#BadNewsSanta said:


> How is this crowd still this lively?


Tony taped some of his coke under every seat.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*I'm so sick of the bullet club bullshit. It's not 2016 anymore.*


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

This is actually a triple threat


----------



## Gn1212

This match is gonna slap. If the main event delivers too, this will be the best PPV in AEW ever.

Chicago, amazing pacing, surprises, awesome matches. 
Proper 10/10 here.


----------



## 3venflow

Nothing Finer said:


> This has a big match feel that hasn't been matched in anything since All In.


Danielson vs Omega at Grand Slam had a HUGE match feel. The crowd was going nuts before they even locked up.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> it's been a great show


Yeah, but damn. There hasn't really been a "break" except the women's match. It's really crazy because usually crowds need a breather or die out by the end.

Has been a great show though, and it's awesome the crowd is still alive for it.


----------



## 3venflow

I think Jay backstabs Cole to retain the title.


----------



## The XL 2

Adam Cole is one pathetic looking dude. How anyone can take him seriously is beyond me


----------



## Araxen

Cole looks out of shape next to White.


----------



## Sad Panda

With his red and white ring gear I get HBK vibes from White


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

202 pounds hahahaha, I'm physically bigger than Adam Cole and I'm 180 pounds


----------



## Whoanma

Araxen said:


> Cole looks out of shape next to White.


He looked out of shape next to Orange Cassidy. Then, OC proceeded to hug him into oblivion.


----------



## One Shed

Araxen said:


> Cole looks out of shape next to White.


Cole looks out of shape next to Christian Bale in The Machinist.


----------



## Gn1212

It's not about being fit or buff.
Punk and Okada ain't bodybuilders either but they have that something. Hell, they carry some excess weight themselves.

Cole just lacks charisma. He looks as bland as ever in here. Unfortunately, Vince was right.


----------



## Sad Panda

3venflow said:


> Danielson vs Omega at Grand Slam had a HUGE match feel. The crowd was going nuts before they even locked up.


I was there. The coolest moment ive ever experienced attending a wrestling show.


----------



## 3venflow

Imagine Jay in Cole's AEW spot. He'd nail it. A heel's heel.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Araxen said:


> Cole looks out of shape next to White.


Same with most guys


----------



## DrEagles

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> 202 pounds hahahaha, I'm physically bigger than Adam Cole and I'm 180 pounds


His flabby tits just shook. Dude really should hit the gym if he’s gonna be on National tv


----------



## One Shed

Cole + Mario Mushroom = White.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Mandatory Jamie Hayter gif!


----------



## NXT Only

Cole has the best super kick in the business


----------



## Chan Hung

AEW needs to trade cowboys, Get rid of Adam Page, get in Clark.


----------



## 3venflow

Man they nailed that moonsault to superkick spot.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Chan Hung said:


> AEW needs to trade cowboys, Get rid of Adam Page, get in Clark.


James Storm >


----------



## redban

Okada looks so young


----------



## CovidFan

This ppv proving you don't need a rest match after a banger or even 5 of them.


----------



## Chris22

Adam Page though


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Who's this Claudio guy?


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Who's this Claudio guy?


Its Cesaro! 😂


----------



## Chris22

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Who's this Claudio guy?


Cesaro.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Okada is sooo good


----------



## 3venflow

Does Kenny appear after this match? He has history with all four.

Speaking of Kenny, Okada has been working injured for a long time like Kenny (not as serious but he has back problems).


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Who's this Claudio guy?


Some cop, who left the force with EC3.


----------



## CovidFan

I haven't seen Okada in forever but he went from awesome bicycle shorts from 2012-2017 to pretty good pants in 2017 to this generic af look? Not a fan. Just stick to what brought you to the dance.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Who is that announcer with JR and company? He's way better than Tony


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Some cop, who left the force with EC3.


There's EC3 and Cesaro in WWE! 😂


----------



## Whoanma

3venflow said:


> Does Kenny appear after this match? He has history with all four.


----------



## Chan Hung

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Some cop, who left the force with EC3.


Wait is that EC3 also?


----------



## Chan Hung

Bring back Don Callis


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Cole looks so out of place. 3 actual larger than life characters and a dude that looks 12


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Chan Hung said:


> Wait is that EC3 also?


Yeah. Probably before that awful NXT show they had.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Chan Hung said:


> Bring back Don Callis


Please no, he was horrible


----------



## 3venflow

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Who is that announcer with JR and company? He's way better than Tony


Kevin Kelly. He was in WWF during the Attitude Era, but left about two decades ago and has called ROH and New Japan.


----------



## Boxingfan

okada kicked cole halfway across the ring


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

3venflow said:


> Kevin Kelly. He was in WWF during the Attitude Era, but left about two decades ago and has called ROH and New Japan.


Man, he's fantastic


----------



## Outlaw91

If the main event is at the same level this is easily the show of the year for me.


----------



## Whoanma

Could Okada just get the belt back? Oh, and could Cole just f*ck off? It ain‘t much I’m asking…


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

The commentary is definitely better than stupid Micheal Cole! Thats for sure! 😂


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Switchblade reminds me of HBK


----------



## One Shed

Ugh I hate the choreography


----------



## One Shed

TeamFlareZakk said:


> The commentary is definitely better than stupid Micheal Cole! Thats for sure! 😂


Michael Cole is more intimidating than Adam Cole.


----------



## NXT Only

Two Sheds said:


> Michael Cole is more intimidating than Adam Cole.


Cole Miners stand up!!!!!!!!


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

This match is a banger other than Cole


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

TeamFlareZakk said:


> The commentary is definitely better than stupid Micheal Cole! Thats for sure! 😂


To be fair to Cole, he has no freedom


----------



## Chan Hung

TeamFlareZakk said:


> The commentary is definitely better than stupid Micheal Cole! Thats for sure! 😂


Wait until this girl shows up....


----------



## NXT Only

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> This match is a banger other than Cole


Lol he’s in the match, this statement doesn’t work


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Cole's physique is embarrassing


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

NXT Only said:


> Lol he’s in the match, this statement doesn’t work


Yes it does, he's not contributing


----------



## NXT Only

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Yes it does, he's not contributing


He literally is. And you’re clearly enjoying it.


----------



## One Shed

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Cole's physique is embarrassing


About the same as Trashitty.


----------



## 3venflow

This is amazing but it could've been even more amazing if Naito was in Cole's spot. Fewer superkicks anyway.


----------



## Whoanma

Okada selling for Bay Bay.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

If Cole actually hit the gym and got shredded people wouldn't hate on him as much, he looks like an average joe off the streets fighting 3 stars


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> To be fair to Cole, he has no freedom


Whats Cesaro doing there in his underwear?! 😂


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*I'm so sick of Adam Cole's superkick spam. Fuck off. He's worse than the Young Bucks now.*


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Two Sheds said:


> About the same as Trashitty.


Cassidy is an actual star and has charisma


----------



## Oracle

All Cole can do is hit super kicks LOL


----------



## Outlaw91

Jay Whitoooooo!


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Switchblade 🔥


----------



## redban

Wha the hell???? He missed the Rainmaker. How did Cole stay down for the 3?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Great match... but wtf just happened at the end there?


----------



## Boxingfan

wonderful match


----------



## Whoanma

Two Sheds said:


> About the same as Trashitty.


Nah, Cassidy looked way better than him.


----------



## Araxen

Was the ending botched? WTF


----------



## izhack111

Wtf


----------



## Oracle

They didn't even let Okada hit a rainmaker.


----------



## The XL 2

Has one actual Japanese guy won on this card?


----------



## Gn1212

Adam Cole was certainly injured.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

We still need to get that pants match between Seth Rollins and Cesaro they set up on the Ding Dong Hello Show! First to rip the other guy's pants off wins! 😂


----------



## Whoanma

Oracle said:


> All Cole can do is hit super kicks LOL


And eat the pin.


----------



## Nothing Finer

Was really enjoying that match but what the fuck was that ending?


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Okada looks like a member of BTS on steroids


----------



## epfou1

Botched pin. Cole had his shoulder up.

Puts a damper on what was a fantastic match


----------



## Outlaw91

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> If Cole actually hit the gym and got shredded people wouldn't hate on him as much, he looks like an average joe off the streets fighting 3 stars


It's a shame because he can wrestle, speak and is very over. I can't understand why he chooses to look like that.


----------



## Gn1212

Shit man, he can't move can he? Must be bad.


----------



## One Shed

Whoanma said:


> Nah, Cassidy looked way better than him.


Maybe as a dwarf amoung midgets.


----------



## redban

Cole legit injured or what? Makes no sense to get pinned there


----------



## CovidFan

That was confusing. I'm guessing Cole's actually hurt and didn't want to or couldn't take The Rainmaker


----------



## NXT Only

I’m confused lol.


----------



## Nothing Finer

White looks like he's holding the employee of the month award at Chernobyl.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*WTF? THAT FINISH WAS TRASH!*


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

The XL 2 said:


> Has one actual Japanese guy won on this card?


Shingo


----------



## 3venflow

Strange ending but not quite a blatant botch to massively detract. BUT that didn't feel like the planned finish.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

I think the 12 year old is legitimately hurt


----------



## epfou1

The XL 2 said:


> Has one actual Japanese guy won on this card?


Shingo


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

3venflow said:


> Strange ending but not quite a blatant botch to massively detract. BUT that didn't feel like the planned finish.


I think Cole is legit hurt


----------



## NXT Only

Cole tried to kick out but didn’t. I think he was legit out of it.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

I wonder what happened that messed Cole up there?


----------



## sbuch

I can't see where Cole got hurt at all unless he knocked his head some how


----------



## One Shed

Well...that ending was fast. The crowd has been great and loud, but I still cannot get used to crowds just sitting for main event matches.


----------



## Outlaw91

I hope Mox and Tanahashi will have chemistry because otherwise it will be very bad.


----------



## septurum

I think Cole was legit hurt there, they ended it early.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

NXT Only said:


> Cole tried to kick out but didn’t. I think he was legit out of it.


Think he has a concussion


----------



## Chan Hung

Was that supposed to be the finish? Looked like Cole was trying to kick out.


----------



## Araxen

I may not like Cole, but I don't want to see him injured. Hopefully he's ok.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

The XL 2 said:


> Has one actual Japanese guy won on this card?


They already were given their wins before the ppv!


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Chan Hung said:


> Was that supposed to be the finish? Looked like Cole was trying to kick out.


Nah, Cole was legit hurt which is why they cut to the announcers


----------



## Chan Hung

DID JR SAY MICHAEL COLE? LMFAO!!!


----------



## epfou1

Love it, Moxley’s NJPW music


----------



## 3venflow

Even though he overexposes Cole, at least TK knows to job him in the big title matches. I don't think I could stomach him as a world champ unless he put more care into his presentation (and I'm not even a size queen). Look at Shingo earlier in the show, and PAC for that matter. Both short guys but built well.


----------



## Outlaw91

NJPW theme song 

Death rider


----------



## Boldgerg

God I fucking hate Moxley using this theme.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Moxley's theme 🔥🔥🔥 that intro was sick


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

He's not even the main character in his relationship


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Boldgerg said:


> God I fucking hate Moxley using this theme.


Why? It fits him and it engages the crowd


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

JR said Micheal Cole 😂


----------



## redban

We gonna’ finish before midnight


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

redban said:


> We gonna’ finish before midnight


Good


----------



## Boldgerg

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Why? It fits him and it engages the crowd


It doesn't fit him at all. It's awful.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Cole was supposed to eat that Rainmaker and then be in position to get pinned but he was fucked and totally out of it.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Boldgerg said:


> It doesn't fit him at all. It's awful.


----------



## Ultimo Duggan

Araxen said:


> I may not like Cole, but I don't want to see him injured. Hopefully he's ok.


He had a torn labrum going into the match.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

"I am the forbidden door" 
AYOOOOOOO


----------



## Chan Hung

Boldgerg said:


> God I fucking hate Moxley using this theme.


One thing we finally agree with 


TeamFlareZakk said:


> JR said Micheal Cole 😂


That's hilarious as fuck. The reaction after was funny too by the rest


----------



## Outlaw91

Any surprise after the match?


----------



## Sad Panda

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> He's not even the main character in his relationship


ok that legit made me laugh


----------



## CovidFan

The GOAT is here


----------



## 3venflow

The PPV is 3 hours, 20 minutes old. This match probably won't go too far beyond 20 so were looking at a rare sub-4 hour AEW PPV. The pacing of it has been great.


----------



## Whoanma

Could, at least, Tanahashi win? Well, I guess there’s


----------



## septurum

Crowd is tired


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

GO ACE!


----------



## Chan Hung

The main event will certainly turn into a hardcore match, it's Moxley.


----------



## Whoanma

Oh, and no Kenny either.


----------



## TMTT

Chan Hung said:


> The main event will certainly turn into a hardcore match, it's Moxley.


Should have brought a steel chair with him.


----------



## Araxen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1541260197351436288


----------



## Gn1212

Lol, Tanahashi wanted to work the crowd a bit but Moxley wanted to jump into it.


----------



## CovidFan

septurum said:


> Crowd is tired


 oh really


----------



## Chan Hung

Whoanma said:


> Oh, and no Kenny either.


Any chance at the end he comes out to stare down Moxley?


----------



## 3venflow

Forbidden Door II could have this cast plus Omega, Punk, Danielson, Naito, Ibushi, MJF and KENTA. 😍


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Chan Hung said:


> The main event will certainly turn into a hardcore match, it's Moxley.


Moxley gonna squirt some hardcore mustard on Tanahashi 😂


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Probably a low chance Tanahashi wins but one could still dream.


----------



## Whoanma

Chan Hung said:


> Any chance at the end he comes out to stare down Moxley?


It doesn’t look like it.


----------



## TMTT

septurum said:


> Crowd is tired


That Cole injury didn't help either.


----------



## Outlaw91

What improvement for Tanahashi as oponent in USA, he wrestled Mike Bennett in the NJPW vs ROH show.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Araxen said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1541260197351436288


He was injured BEFORE and they knew he was injured! So why book him when he is injured?!


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Outlaw91 said:


> Any surprise after the match?


They would probably save any other debut's for future Dynamite's. So maybe a Kenny return if anything?


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

And thats why Bayley isnt back yet SHEEP! Full recovery to perfection takes times!


----------



## Whoanma

TeamFlareZakk said:


> He was injured BEFORE and they knew he was injured! So why book him when he is injured?!


True. He was injured and it was said he’d recover in time for the PPV. And now he’s injured again.


----------



## 3venflow

Cole's fragility will hopefully lead to TK losing a bit of interest in him and pushing someone else. I nominate Ricky Starks.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Chris22 said:


> Cesaro.


I know it was a joke


----------



## Sad Panda

TeamFlareZakk said:


> And thats why Bayley isnt back yet SHEEP! Full recovery to perfection takes times!


You’re jumping to conclusions. We don’t know what the injury is.


----------



## Geeee

someone must've gotten kicked out LOL


----------



## Boxingfan

what was the crowding looking at?


----------



## Chan Hung

I wonder if the dropkick fucked up Adam Cole


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Whoanma said:


> True. He was injured and it was said he’ll recover in time for the PPV. And now he’s injured again.


They so rushed him back just for the ppv!


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Boxingfan said:


> what was the crowding looking at?


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

I could use a back scratch. There's this spot i cant reach


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Sad Panda said:


> You’re jumping to conclusions. We don’t know what the injury is.


True. But we will probably find out soon!


----------



## 3venflow

Per Twitter, there was a fight in section 110.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Boxingfan said:


> what was the crowding looking at?


The crowding was looking at the mandatory Britt Baker gif 😂


----------



## Chan Hung

3venflow said:


> Per Twitter, there was a fight in section 110.


They wanted to do their own hardcore match.


----------



## TMTT

This isn't that good.


----------



## 3venflow

Glad Tana remembered they do 10 counts in America. 😯


----------



## Chan Hung

It was only time until Moxley went to the hardcore match style lol.


----------



## Outlaw91

I hope Kevin Kelly will announce more AEW shows.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Nice counter there by Mox.


----------



## redban

I want Tanahashi to win. Do the Punk vs Tanahashi match soon afterwards


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

3venflow said:


> Per Twitter, there was a fight in section 110.


----------



## Boldgerg

Great show, but bored now.


----------



## Chan Hung

Tanahashi doing the NAKAMURA " COME ON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## redban

How did he get busted open by a slingblade


----------



## Araxen

Why is Moxley blading?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

I'm thinking the stomps is what did it (the blood).

... and commentary says it right as I type that.


----------



## 3venflow

Tana stepping it up again at 45 😍 love this man. Go Ace.


----------



## septurum

Why is he bleeding? Hard way?


----------



## Aedubya

Only seen Tanahashi on Dynamite last week and this now 

I do not see anything special at all, I get he is past his best but there is nothing here at all whatsoever


----------



## Araxen

septurum said:


> Why is he bleeding? Hard way?



Who knows. This match didn't need blood.


----------



## Outlaw91

Kamygoye


----------



## Chan Hung

CowboyKurtAngle said:


>


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Man, Tanahashi is good. What a great main event


----------



## NXT Only

This damn show


----------



## 3venflow

People talk about Kenny but Punk could be the one to appear post match. He does face the winner and it's Chicago.


----------



## Geeee

man, you can tell Tanahashi is in a lot of pain but he is putting on the best match he possibly can.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

septurum said:


> Why is he bleeding? Hard way?


Think it's the hard way, think it was from one of Tanahashi's headbutts


----------



## 3venflow

GO ACE


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*BOOOO!!!!!*


----------



## Outlaw91

What a show!


----------



## TMTT

Flat finish


----------



## Chan Hung

Moxley just had to bleed lol.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Geeee said:


> man, you can tell Tanahashi is in a lot of pain but he is putting on the best match he possibly can.


Yeah he's definitely hurting, but man he's a pro


----------



## redban

Predictable, but good match, they gave Tanahashi as much offense as they could’ve given him to protect him


----------



## Sad Panda

Tanahashi has turn into the clear baby face in this match. Crazy!


----------



## 3venflow

Punk vs Mox at Grand Slam in NYC or All Out in Chicago?


----------



## Whoanma

Predictable Khan.


----------



## The XL 2

I don't think one Japanese person won on this card, lmao.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

TMTT said:


> Flat finish


Tanahashi is clearly hurting and Mox is bleeding like Flair


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Another great match. Right guy won - one of the best wrestling PPVs I've seen. Best in like the last 20 years probably.


----------



## Oracle

The XL 2 said:


> I don't think one Japanese person won on this card, lmao.


Shingo


----------



## CovidFan

Sad Tanahashi couldn't win it but what a great show that was. Best AEW ppv and there have been some great ones.


----------



## Chan Hung

The wins and losses do not start over each year?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1540289473711407104*


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

great match, though the blading was unnecessary here


----------



## Sad Panda

What a great match


----------



## Chan Hung

Did JR Say Blood & Guts was on TBS?


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Another great match. Right guy won - one of the best wrestling PPVs I've seen. Best in like the last 20 years probably.


Facts, this was the PPV of the year so far


----------



## redban

Punk gonna come and save them


----------



## 3venflow

Great show, between this and All Out 2021 as AEW's best I think.


----------



## Whoanma

Meh, another run in. No Omega. No shite.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Stop this garbage brawl and bring out Kenny already. *


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

This was also easily AEW's best PPV. Nothing else really comes close, and that's saying something since they've had several top quality PPVs in last couple of years.


----------



## 3venflow

It wouldn't be an AEW show without one huge schmozz.


----------



## SAMCRO

Afterbirth of course, god damn this company and their brawls after every fucking match...


----------



## Araxen

Get Tana out of that ring before someone injures him.


----------



## redban

Cmon man … just end the show with Moxley raising Tana’s hand out of respect. Ain’t no need for this stuff now


----------



## Trophies

WE THE PEOPLE


----------



## The XL 2

The soul of Herb Abrams must have trasmigrated into Tony Khan.


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## Chan Hung

Cesaro is on fire!! Just had a dose of Khan's Cocaine


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Claudio is all hopped up lol


----------



## Chan Hung

I cant wait to hear how many times JR says Cesaro next week.


----------



## CovidFan

Why does this have to end like a fucking Dynamite show?

and the Cesaro swing is stupid. It's always been stupid.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Ok, good PPV, and an ok length.


----------



## Whoanma

And the shitey 1812 overture remix, but no Omega.


----------



## RapShepard

Meh build, fun PPV.

Fan brain speaking, I do wish companies that did working agreements would be more willing to truly let results be unpredictable. I get why they didn't do it, but I think AEW and NJPW missed a minor moment by not letting the top titles change companies for the time being. 

The portion of the AEW base that loves NJPW surely has a good annual tradition to look forward to.


----------



## 3venflow

They used the ending to build Dynamite which is smart in theory, but felt like this show deserved a 'respect' ending between the two companies.


----------



## NXT Only

Start to finish amazing show. Wish the 4 way didn’t end with an injury. Would have been perfect. Forbidden Door II will be amazing with all the guys who missed out this year.


----------



## ShadowCounter

But his arm. WiIl someone think of poor Claudio's arm?

What's that? So 1 hour ago. Ok then.


----------



## Whoanma

The ending was trash. Period.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Mox and White win. No big belt swapping. Duh.


----------



## SAMCRO

Whoanma said:


> The ending was trash. Period.


Yeah a big ppv shouldn't end the night with a messy brawl of 10 guys building to a tv match. Should've ended with Punk coming out and having a stare down between him and Moxley or just end with Tanahashi and Moxley shaking hands.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*The interim champion decision sucked, the ending sucked, but the show was better than expected, and MUCH better than Double Or Nothing. *


----------



## Chan Hung

The XL 2 said:


> I don't think one Japanese person won on this card, lmao.


No really i read the results, and on the actual ppv not one Japanese person won.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

SAMCRO said:


> Yeah a big ppv shouldn't end the night with a messy brawl of 10 guys building to a tv match.


You complain about everything


----------



## bdon

Whoanma said:


> The ending was trash. Period.


Anticlimactic finish for the 4-way, and the ending having to involve goddamn Jericho and Eddie Kingston is fucking garbage. It was the opening fucking match for a goddamn reason. No one watching Forbidden Door wants to see fucking Jericho and Eddie Kingston for a second motherfucking time.


----------



## 3venflow

3venflow said:


> Eddie and Claudio may not coexist very well on Weds with their kayfabe history.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1497036893049036802


Already started. BCC/LAX vs JAS could easily transition into LAX vs BCC with all this bad blood and the complex Mox/Kingston history.


----------



## Sad Panda

Wasn’t a fan of the end. But that was tremendous ppv and certainly sets us up for Forbidden Door 2 next year potentially.


----------



## bdon

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> You complain about everything


He isn’t wrong. No one wants to see fucking Jericho and Eddie Kingston in multiple fucking segments.


----------



## The XL 2

Chan Hung said:


> No really i read the results, and on the actual ppv not one Japanese person won.


Tony Khan a closet white supremacist?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Will be cool as well that Moxley gets a well deserved World Title run... even if it's technically just the "interim" title until Punk comes back and beats him. Punk/Moxley is really big though, and looking forward to it whenever it happens. Hopefully Punk can make it back for All Out.

That ending brawl I wasn't a fan of... but I don't hate it either. It further built Blood and Guts, and gave Claudio some shine to end the PPV. Not what I would've done, but not the worst time for AEW to have a post-match brawl either.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Shingo Takagi won, and every IWGP Title was retained by New Japan wrestlers.


----------



## Sad Panda

bdon said:


> He isn’t wrong. No one wants to see fucking Jericho and Eddie Kingston in multiple fucking segments.


Agreed. It should’ve ended on a handshake between Mox and Tanahashi. That PPV deserved that type of respectful ending. These two company put on one hell of a show tonight.


----------



## Chan Hung

The XL 2 said:


> Tony Khan a closet white supremacist?


----------



## Outlaw91

After how good tonight's show was they have to put their brains at work as soon as possible to organize one in the Tokyo Dome, maybe make a day 3 of Wrestle Kingdom as AEW vs NJPW like they did this year with Noah, just no tag team matches but a show like this night's. 
Foreign fans travel for Wrestle Kingdom anyways.


----------



## SAMCRO

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> You complain about everything


Am i wrong? tell me am i wrong?

If i was complaining about something great fine call me out, but i'm right about this buddy.


----------



## Whoanma

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Shingo Takagi won, and every IWGP Title was retained by New Japan wrestlers.


FTR won.


----------



## Joe Gill

jericho needs to fucking go....so tired of that washed up piece of shit always stealing the spotlight.
TK needs to fire him


----------



## Chan Hung

Cesaro does look better in AEW than his last stint in WWE, he was more lean and slim there. 

They should sign Clark Connors. He wasn't too bad. He's basically the person Adam Page should be.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Whoanma said:


> FTR won.


I think I was drunk during the first 2 hours of the show


----------



## Outlaw91

RainmakerV2 said:


> Mox and White win. No big belt swapping. Duh.


After FTR won the IWGP tag titles I was convinced ZSJ would make Castagnoli tap out but instead he did the job. Unless he beats Danielson the match seems pointless.


----------



## Mr316

Very hard to complain about this PPV. It was great. OC and Ospreay in my opinion stole the show. Every match delivered except for the 4 way and that’s because of Cole’s injury. I’m surprised CM Punk wasn’t there. Thought he would have closed the show with a face to face with Mox but oh well. Great event. Double or Nothing was complete trash compared to what we watched tonight.


----------



## redban

if CM Punk were close to returning, he would’ve made an appearance in Chicago tonight. He likely is a few months away (at least)


----------



## RainmakerV2

Outlaw91 said:


> After FTR won the IWGP tag titles I was convinced ZSJ would make Castagnoli tap out but instead he did the job. Unless he beats Danielson the match seems pointless.



Yeah I didn't get that either. ZSJ could have rolled him up or something. I mean I guess he didn't get buried but that was pretty fucked for him.


----------



## Geeee

Anyway, this PPV was a lot of good fun. Like watching a good popcorn action flick or something. Orange Cassidy vs Will Ospreay was the only match with any sort of build to it and they fittingly delivered Match of the Night IMO.


----------



## Chan Hung

Can AEW ship some guys to NJPW and trade:

Adam Cole for Will Ospreay
Adam Page for Clark Connors

I did in fact purchase one of the last ppvs and thought it was lackluster. This one i didnt purchase but saw on stream and it was better than an actual AEW only card. Go figure.


----------



## 3venflow

Outlaw91 said:


> After how good tonight's show was they have to put their brains at work as soon as possible to organize one in the Tokyo Dome, maybe make a day 3 of Wrestle Kingdom as AEW vs NJPW like they did this year with Noah, just no tag team matches but a show like this night's.
> Foreign fans travel for Wrestle Kingdom anyways.


I could see it. NewJa has done its top star vs top star matches so many times and AEW can offer them an incredibly deep pool of talent to use to sell the Dome and other shows. The two companies should be looking at short, medium and long term talent loans. You just know TK would love White and Ospreay on his roster, but poaching them would destroy everything they have built. But maybe he can get them for one, three, six months in future, with guys like Danielson, Claudio, Miro and Malakai going the other way for tours.

A shame Takeshita doesn't belong to AEW. Him vs Okada would be something.


----------



## bdon

Joe Gill said:


> jericho needs to fucking go....so tired of that washed up piece of shit always stealing the spotlight.
> TK needs to fire him


I couldn’t agree more. You got rid of the first cancer in Cody, and now you need to rid yourself of the last cancer in Jericho. He refuses to work like a mid or undercard guy, and it hurts the tv product. Chris Jericho and Eddie Kingston does not need multiple goddamn segments, especially on a PPV that is supposed to be about the newfound AEW and NJPW relationship, but that balding piece of shit can’t stomach the thought that the show moves without him.


----------



## bdon

Mr316 said:


> Very hard to complain about this PPV. It was great. OC and Ospreay in my opinion stole the show. Every match delivered except for the 4 way and that’s because of Cole’s injury. I’m surprised CM Punk wasn’t there. Thought he would have closed the show with a face to face with Mox but oh well. Great event. Double or Nothing was complete trash compared to what we watched tonight.


As I predicted, Ospreay and Cassidy stole the show. Totally agreed. Ospreay showed a lot of range tonight.


----------



## Outlaw91

Chan Hung said:


> They should sign Clark Connors. He wasn't too bad. He's basically the person Adam Page should be


The guy is built at 1,68 m. He's way too short.


----------



## ShadowCounter

RapShepard said:


> Fan brain speaking, I do wish companies that did working agreements would be more willing to truly let results be unpredictable. I get why they didn't do it, but I think AEW and NJPW missed a minor moment by not letting the top titles change companies for the time being.



I can see 2 reasons why they wouldn't.

1. NJPW has felt like they've been burnt in the past doing cross promotional stuff. Tonight could have been more of a try before we fully trust type of thing.
2. The other promotion is half a planet away. It's a 26 hour plane ride round trip to return said belts to their respective companies. Sure they could use NJPW Strong but that would be like WWE using NXT to get their major titles back if they did a cross promo title switch IMO. It wouldn't benefit the titles or champions at all.


----------



## Outlaw91

RainmakerV2 said:


> Yeah I didn't get that either. ZSJ could have rolled him up or something. I mean I guess he didn't get buried but that was pretty fucked for him.


If AEW has big plans for Castagnoli I wouldn't complain though.


----------



## Mr316

Adam Cole is weak. Out of shape. No wonder he gets injured in physical matches. He doesn’t have the physique to be in these type of matches.


----------



## bdon

Tana should have won the title. Would have been a great way to keep the relationship going and teach American fans what NJPW is all about.

But I tell ya, what would have been a GREAT goddamn idea is NOT LETTING CHRIS JERICHO AND EDDIE KINGSTON HAVE MULTIPLE GODDAMN SEGMENTS!!!!


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Early ratings but probably going to re-watch some of the matches on the show. Again, best AEW PPV and probably best wrestling PPV I've seen in last 20 years (maybe since WM19).

JAS+Suzuki vs. Kingston/Yuta/Umino - ***3/4.
FTR vs. United Empire vs. Roppongi Vice - ****
Miro vs. Pac vs. Black vs. Connors - ****
Sting/Darby/Takagi vs. Bullet Club - ***1/2
Rosa vs. Storm - **1/2
OC vs. Ospreay - ****1/2
Claudio vs. ZSJ - ****1/4
Page vs. White vs. Okada vs. Cole - ****1/4
Moxley vs. Tanahashi - ****

OC/Ospreay stole the show. Several other awesome matches. Only result I didn't think was the right call was Pac being the inaugural All Atlantic Champion - should've been Miro as it would've gotten the belt on the biggest "mid card" star they have (depending on who you consider in the mid-card). I like Pac though and his reign will hopefully be fun, but Pac would've been a good choice to actually take the belt off Miro down the line (though actually now I would've said Claudio should if he's sticking around).

No issues with any of the other results, and it was just an amazing show. Don't see AEW topping it ever tbh, but I'll be pleasantly surprised if they ever do.


----------



## bdon

Mr316 said:


> Adam Cole is weak. Out of shape. No wonder he gets injured in physical matches. He doesn’t have the physique to be in these type of matches.


He caught a stiff ‘bow at the end hah


----------



## grecefar

It was a good show.

I was really looking foward to the iwgp world championship and it was getting good, too bad for the botched finish.

Okada is a star, people really loved him.


----------



## ShadowCounter

Joe Gill said:


> jericho needs to fucking go....so tired of that washed up piece of shit always stealing the spotlight.
> TK needs to fire him


LOL, ok. Whatever.

Still, he's on the back 9 of his career so you won't have to watch him for much longer.


----------



## Mr316

I give the PPV a solid 8/10. Would have been a solid 9.5/10 if Punk showed up for a faceoff with Mox and if the four way would have went as planned.


----------



## 3venflow

On a show jammed with elite wrestlers, OC arguably being in the best match is something. Ospreay is a next level talent but you can't have a match that good without the other guy working effectively. I'm not OC's greatest fan but this guy is one of AEW's most surprising success stories and he's still as over as ever three years in and having lost about 90% of his major feuds (even Matt Hardy won their blowoff match). He was also in one of their best PPV world title matches (Omega vs OC vs PAC).

Also very happy for this moment. A 'You deserve it' chant was fully justified.


----------



## 3venflow

Tony Khan just said the show did at least 100,000 buys. I'm impressed by that as I thought it might suffer more from the injuries and late match announcements. That's higher than pretty much all their 2019 and 2020 PPVs if I remember correctly.

He also said the ROH PPV next month will be on B/R which means ROH is partnering up with Warner. He said that show is where he planned to debut Claudio, but injuries forced his hand.


----------



## Outlaw91

3venflow said:


> Tony Khan just said the show did at least 100,000 buys. I'm impressed by that as I thought it might suffer more from the injuries and late match announcements. That's higher than pretty much all their 2019 and 2020 PPVs if I remember correctly.
> 
> He also said the ROH PPV next month will be on B/R which means ROH is partnering up with Warner. He said that show is where he planned to debut Claudio, but injuries forced his hand.


This is great news, the show was a success.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

3venflow said:


> On a show jammed with elite wrestlers, OC arguably being in the best match is something. Ospreay is a next level talent but you can't have a match that good without the other guy working effectively. I'm not OC's greatest fan but this guy is one of AEW's most surprising success stories and he's still as over as ever three years in and having lost about 90% of his major feuds (even Matt Hardy won their blowoff match). He was also in one of their best PPV world title matches (Omega vs OC vs PAC).


I don't think it's too surprising an OC match delivered/was in the best match. He's not the best wrestler in the world, but he's great at his shtick. You put him in there with a quality talent like when he wrestled Pac at Revolution in 2020, he's going to deliver a potential show stealer given how his unique style can mesh with someone who's a more traditional "quality" worker. It creates some cool unique and exciting moments. Also OC is just over, he has something and the AEW fans in general love him.

I don't want him as World Champion at this point or him wrestling all the time (I'd rather him wrestling be treated more as a special attraction of sorts), but I've been a fan for a couple years. He just needs to be utilized in the ring less than he had been prior to his injury.


----------



## latinoheat4life2

I was entertained with the PPV


----------



## Mr316

Tony Khan is totally fucking high at the media scrum. Gotta love this crazy SOB.


----------



## Geeee

Mr316 said:


> Tony Khan is totally fucking high at the media scrum. Gotta love this crazy SOB.


He has permanent "I can't believe they kicked out at 2.99" face


----------



## RapShepard

Looking at the media scrum, Moxley is super enjoyable as a wrestler. But he seems like he'd be terrible to hang with.


----------



## Mr316

RapShepard said:


> Looking at the media scrum, Moxley is super enjoyable as a wrestler. But he seems like he'd be terrible to hang with.


Stone Cold would agree


----------



## DammitChrist

I just have 2 major thoughts for now:

1. Forbidden Door is currently the best ppv of 2022 (that I've seen this year so far)

2. Jon Moxley is definitely the #1 MVP for Wrestler of the Year in AEW atm (or probably even overall)


----------



## RapShepard

DammitChrist said:


> 2. Jon Moxley is definitely the #1 MVP for Wrestler of the Year in AEW atm (or probably even overall)


This is definitely an in the moment comment. 

Punk and MJF are definitely ahead of him in the company.


----------



## DammitChrist

Whoanma said:


> Ok, I’ll say it. I’d trade the Undisputed f*ckers for Cory and Brandi (yes, even Brandi). I’m desperate to get rid of Bay Bay and co.


I mean, the guy is apparently (even more) injured atm despite being part of an outstanding Fatal 4 Way match regardless of the weird finish; so I guess you'll get your wish now.


----------



## Mr316

Another reason why this PPV was great:

- only one women match. Three women matches at DON was way too much and the PPV ended up being awful.


----------



## RapShepard

Imagine all the stuttering, mumbling, and rambling Meltzer and Moxley would have in an interview


----------



## dsnotgood

RapShepard said:


> This is definitely an in the moment comment.
> 
> Punk and MJF are definitely ahead of him in the company.


Mjf…who has had 5 matches and isn’t a draw….you are high for suggesting mjf is ANYWHERE NEAR MOXLEY.


----------



## Chan Hung

What would have been a better move: Cesaro or Killer Kross ? Hmmmm


----------



## One Shed

RapShepard said:


> Imagine all the stuttering, mumbling, and rambling Meltzer and Moxley would have in an interview


Imagine Meltzer and Tony's conversations.


----------



## DammitChrist

Outlaw91 said:


> View attachment 126252


I just KNEW that tag match in the pre-show would bang hard once Yoshinobu Kanemaru started off the contest by outwitting Keith Lee near the corner within the first minute 😂


----------



## One Shed

dsnotgood said:


> Mjf…who has had 5 matches and isn’t a draw….you are high for suggesting mjf is ANYWHERE NEAR MOXLEY.


Imagine actually believing this sentence is anywhere near the truth.


----------



## Geeee

the japanese translator at the press conference could be Tony Khan's son


----------



## DammitChrist

Oracle said:


> Why do the Dojo guys have generic black trunks are they not allowed to have a bit of colour?


3 of those guys are NJPW's young lions, so they're intentionally presented to be generic (with their black trunks plus their simple movesets) in order for them to master the basic fundamentals of wrestling in the ring.

Alex Coughlin (aka the big muscular guy out of the 4) just graduated from being a young lion just a few weeks ago, so he's still in the generic side.

The same goes for Clark Connors too since he graduated from being a young lion last year.


----------



## DammitChrist

3venflow said:


> Shooter is showing he's ready for return to Japan from his overseas excursion.


Call me crazy, but I think Shota Umino was the MVP of that opening tag match; and I thought everyone in that awesome opener did a tremendous job too


----------



## Mr316

Fucking Tony man… 😂😂😂


----------



## DammitChrist

3venflow said:


> Imagine after being treated like a bitch for the entire match, Connors sneaks the W. 😂


Dude, Pac tossing a recovering/running Clark Connors over the top rope (halfway into that Fatal 4 Way match) was fucking hilarious


----------



## One Shed

Mr316 said:


> View attachment 126284
> 
> 
> Fucking Tony man… 😂😂😂


Is this the moment Tony became Okada's bottom bitch? I am afraid to watch this scrum thing now. How embarrassing. Okada looks like his next call is going to be to Stephen P. New.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Mr316 said:


> View attachment 126284
> 
> 
> Fucking Tony man… 😂😂😂


I cringed.


----------



## GarpTheFist

Question for anyone who knows, why do they not show blood on ppv? I understand going to black n white on tv despite being rated TV14 but why do it on a ppv?




Mr316 said:


> View attachment 126284
> 
> 
> Fucking Tony man… 😂😂😂



Yikes, that's so unbelievable cringe. In the words of MJF, what a freaking mark lol


----------



## One Shed

GarpTheFist said:


> Question for anyone who knows, why do they not show blood on ppv? I understand going to black n white on tv despite being rated TV14 but why do it on a ppv?


What AEW show or PPV has censored blood?


----------



## DammitChrist

CovidFan said:


> Can a NJPW fan give an explanation why Will doesn't physically have the US title and someone did on the show earlier?


Someone probably beat me to it, but Juice Robinson was forced to vacate his IWGP United States Heavyweight title a few weeks ago due to his appendicitis. 

However, he refuses to relinquish his championship kayfabe-wise.

For the record, they're low-key continuing this 3+ month storyline where Will Ospreay keeps getting (indirectly) screwed by NJPW management.


----------



## bdon

GarpTheFist said:


> Question for anyone who knows, why do they not show blood on ppv? I understand going to black n white on tv despite being rated TV14 but why do it on a ppv?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yikes, that's so unbelievable cringe. In the words of MJF, what a freaking mark lol


Tell me you don’t watch AEW without telling me you don’t watch AEW.


----------



## Gn1212

Yo, what's up with Tony hugging people like that? 🤣


----------



## DammitChrist

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Ospreay has that Roman level near fall kick out


I'd go with a Kurt Angle-level or Dolph Ziggler-level near-fall.

Either of those talented guys are much more worthy of being compared to Will Ospreay


----------



## Derek30

Fun PPV. Became a fan of Sabre. Hell of a worker and a good snobbish heel. His mannerisms on the way to the ring got me. Just a flat out prick.


----------



## theshape31

Buy-In: *YAY!*

(Team Jericho vs. Team Eddie) 6-Man Tag: *YAY!*

AEW All-Atlantic Championship 4-Way: *YAY!*

(Team Sting vs. Team Bucks) 6-Man Tag: *YAY!*

Backstage Fireball: *BOO!*

AEW Women’s Championship - Thunder vs. Storm: *YAY!*
Match Finish: *BOO!*

IWGP US Championship - Ospreay vs. Orange: *YAY!*
Shibata: *HOLY SH**!*
Orange + Shibata: *WHAT?*

ZSJ Mystery Opponent - “Very European” Claudio Castagnoli: *YAY!*
ZSJ vs. CC: *YAY!*

IWGP World Heavyweight Championship 4-Way: *YAY!*
Match Finish: *BOO!*

Interim AEW Men’s Championship: Tana vs. Max: *BOO!*
Post-match scuffle: *BOO!*

Overall: *YAY!*


----------



## DammitChrist

Gn1212 said:


> It's not about being fit or buff.
> Punk and Okada ain't bodybuilders either but they have that something. Hell, they carry some excess weight themselves.
> 
> Cole just lacks charisma. He looks as bland as ever in here. Unfortunately, Vince was right.


Yes, Adam Cole 'lacks' charisma even though he consistently comes out to a loud pop/cheers by various wrestling crowds every week; which pretty much proves that he's more than capable of connecting with the audience.


----------



## DammitChrist

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> If Cole actually hit the gym and got shredded people wouldn't hate on him as much, he looks like an average joe off the streets fighting 3 stars


Perhaps not shame the guy's body then even though he's most likely in better shape than most of us here (even *WHILE *working injured too)?

Justifying hatred based on whether or not someone goes to a gym isn't right.



Oracle said:


> All Cole can do is hit super kicks LOL


The dude is *INJURED.*


----------



## BornBad

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1541293392197320705

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1541297110796075009


----------



## DammitChrist

The XL 2 said:


> I don't think one Japanese person won on this card, lmao.


YOSHI-HASHI, Hirooki Goto, Minoru Suzuki, Shingo Takagi, Will Ospreay, and Jay White all won their matches tonight.

The latter 2 names technically still count since they're NJPW talents


----------



## Tell it like it is

What a great fucking ppv that was. Also Claudio must be over the moon right now


----------



## DammitChrist

Tell it like it is said:


> What a great fucking ppv that was. Also Claudio must be over the moon right now
> View attachment 126286


Smackdown continues to be an awful weekly show since they continue to push awful bores like Baron Corbin while Claudio Castagnoli finally gets to be presented as a legitimate competitor in the upper card by the best wrestling promotion in North America


----------



## Hotdiggity11

Tell it like it is said:


> What a great fucking ppv that was. Also Claudio must be over the moon right now
> View attachment 126287


Clearly this means:

Happy Corbin > Cesaro > Sabre


----------



## GimmeABreakJess

Finally just inished watching as I had to watch most on replay. I don't folllow New Japan much and wasn't really much excited for this show. But Wow this was a great night of wrestling.


----------



## Tell it like it is

DammitChrist said:


> Smackdown continues to be an awful weekly show since they continue to push awful bores like Baron Corbin while Claudio Castagnoli finally gets to be presented as a legitimate competitor in the upper card by the best wrestling promotion in North America


You tell me bro, haven't seen that shit in 5 years. All i know is that Corbin is terrible. But yes Claudio will make a good TNT Champion one day.


----------



## Geert Wilders

The black mist spot was sick! Miro vs HoB will be beautiful.


----------



## BigMacAttack44

You guys will never know how good AEW used to be. First two years were the best wrestling television. Now? Its all about Japanese wrestling. Im glad you guys enjoyed it, but this destroyed my love for AEW and wrestling in general. I wish TK would give some attention to his other fanbase, but i guess he only cares for super hardcore fans now. Thats not his fault though. Its my own. Im the idiot who thought AEW would stay the same.

Glad you guys enjoyed the show though. AEW is not for me anymore. I kinda too old for wrestling anyways.


----------



## Error_404

Will Osprey has won me over as a fan in the last three weeks. Gotta check out his other stuffs.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Mr316 said:


> View attachment 126284
> 
> 
> Fucking Tony man… 😂😂😂


lol, he’s living his best life XD XD XD


----------



## CM Buck

Few thoughts 

First match 

Archer being taken out of the opener and Sammy being inserted was great

Red shoes kid did well for himself 

Predictable finish but the correct one.

3 way tag

Holy shit why did they have to do a kayfabe injury? It made a Predictable match even more Predictable. WWE level booking trash

If it was a straight up match it would have been fine

Unless FTR are dropping the roh titles on Dynamite just why?

Mid 4 way

Connors did well for himself 

Miro vs black could be alot of fun

Not sure pac was the right choice

Dudes vs dorks

Sting notches another great performance 

Women's title 
I skipped 

OC vs Ospreay 

Ospreay once again showing why he is once again one of the best in the world 

Cassidy held his own. Easily his best performance since pac 

Shibata is God

Claudio vs ZSJ

They're incapable of a bad match

4 way title

It was fine

Main event 

Lived up to expectations


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

This was one of the best PPVs so far

enjoyed the hell out of that, and more importantly it was fun as fuck

only negatives were that the 2 x main events did not live up to the rest of the card.

well, the 4-way did, until the understandable abrupt ending

Mox / Tana was good and i def think Mox was busted hardway, but it was very late (or early) for me, so i was sleepy - might need to rewatch

want to echo some on here who said post-match wasn’t needed

oh, and the women’s match wasn’t needed. Bring Stardom in for that.

the actual matches itself on the rest of the card? Every one of them will struggle to get below 4*

Bucks / ELP v Dudes with Attitudes was so much fun.

OC / Ospreay amazing, as i knew it would be

4-way with Pac winning, sublime

that fucking opener bois, what a match

all in all, a wrestling-fan’s dream

edit> Special mention to Claudio v ZSJ. I am glad Claudio is here, but man - get ZSJ on a contract ASAP - the dude is Kenny, Danielson, Ospreay level worker. Just loves everything he does


----------



## GarpTheFist

Two Sheds said:


> What AEW show or PPV has censored blood?



They censored mox bleeding in the main event at times by showing it in black n white, it wasn't censored for your feed? I've seen that done on youtube clips too on the aew channel


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

They buried Toni Storm in the match with Rosa, she had almost no offense. Great booking for someone who could be the face of the division 🙄

Will Ospreay vs Orange Cassidy was a mostly enjoyable match much to my surprise. I watched it with hopes they would do all kinds of bad comedy(there was some) but instead they put on a fairly enjoyable match that I wasn't expecting. A bit too many false finishes, but still a solid match none the less. Can we trade Kenny Omega for Will Ospreay please?

Zack Sabre Jr has to be the most boring wrestler I've seen in a long time. He's technically good, but worse than watching paint dry from an entertainment standpoint. Cesaro was a nice surprise and the match started off good but dragged on way too long. Cesaro should be a nice addition to the roster, not expecting any great booking with him either, but happy to see him there.

Moxley winning the belt seems like the right choice all things considered.


----------



## zkorejo

Good wrestling. I enjoyed the show. Everything was predictable in terms of how i imagined it all would go but it doesn't make it bad. Wrestling was outstanding for the most part and that's the whole point of a SuperCard show.

MOTN was OC vs Ospreay easily. Nothing came close to the quality of this match.

Second best match of the night was surprisingly Jericho/Suzuki/Guevara vs Eddie/Shota/Yuta. I didn't expect to enjoy this as much as I did.

All Atlantic match was fun. Right guy won.

Elite vs Sting/Darby/shingo was really fun. The sting entrance was super cool. El Phantasmo is someone who should have been in Omega era Bullet Club. He fit in with Bucks just perfectly.

Claudio fits with BCC perfectly. ZSJ needs more intensity. He's technically phenomenal. Love his offense, not boring at all to me. But yes, if he can get intensity like Bryan/Angle/Benoit, he will level up for sure.

IWGP title match was pretty good. The finish was marred but it's understandable.

Mox vs Tanahashi was decent. Color definitely added to it. Aftermath was unnecessary IMO.


----------



## Randy Lahey

Hugely successful show. Great wrestling, hot crowd, big gate, good PPV buys. They should do this twice a year. Once in US and once in Japan.


----------



## TD Stinger

Overall a great show. Some great matches. Nothing was really bad. And more than any other AEW PPV this show was able to keep it's energy throughout most of the show. It didn't die out for a portion like DON or Revolution did.


----------



## Whoanma

DammitChrist said:


> I mean, the guy is apparently (even more) injured atm despite being part of an outstanding Fatal 4 Way match regardless of the weird finish; so I guess you'll get your wish now.


Oh, don’t get me wrong, I don’t wish for anyone to be injured (Kenny).










I wish Bay Bay a speedy recovery and a slow return to television programming.


----------



## CM Buck

The best part about this show is we didn't have an insane amount of interference spots ala every bullet club or house of torture match in NJPW


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

Whoanma said:


> Oh, don’t get me wrong, I don’t wish for anyone to be injured (Kenny).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish Bay Bay a speedy recovery and a slow return to television programming.


----------



## bdon

I’m still really fucking pissed that we were forced to have multiple segments of Jericho and Eddie Kingston on a NJPW crossover show. Jericho needs to fuck off with his Terry Bollea tribute act bullshit.


----------



## TripleG

I've heard the show was very good. 

That's great to hear. I won't be able to see it until tomorrow, but I'm glad to hear its getting praised!


----------



## deadcool

Overall a good show, but something seemed off with Cole & Sting yesterday. After that turnbuckle drop kick, Cole seemed strange. I read reports that he got a concussion, it could very well be the case. Sting on the other hand, didn't seem to know where he was after that double Scorpion Deathdrop on the Young Bucks. 

I was elated to see Claudio/Cesaro in AEW. That too part of the Blackpool Combat Club. I hope AEW does a better job with him cause he's a great performer. 

AEW did a great job with the show despite having so much talent down with injuries.


----------



## rich110991

Can he just be called Claudio ffs?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

deadcool said:


> Overall a good show, but something seemed off with Cole & Sting yesterday. After that turnbuckle drop kick, Cole seemed strange. I read reports that he got a concussion, it could very well be the case. Sting on the other hand, didn't seem to know where he was after that double Scorpion Deathdrop on the Young Bucks.
> 
> I was elated to see Claudio/Cesaro in AEW. That too part of the Blackpool Combat Club. I hope AEW does a better job with him cause he's a great performer.
> 
> AEW did a great job with the show despite having so much talent down with injuries.


sting just forgot he had to do the nipple twist spot xD


----------



## MEMS

The AA fatal four way was better than the IWGP one. I could watch Miro, Black and Pac every week. So glad Pac won. 

Understand having Claudio win his first match and he is great but holy shit Sabre Jr is incredible. Can AEW steal that guy or something?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

MEMS said:


> The AA fatal four way was better than the IWGP one. I could watch Miro, Black and Pac every week. So glad Pac won.
> 
> Understand having Claudio win his first match and he is great but holy shit Sabre Jr is incredible. Can AEW steal that guy or something?


ZSJ is the real deal - he is a ‘must sign’ for me TBH


----------



## RapShepard

DammitChrist said:


> Smackdown continues to be an awful weekly show since they continue to push awful bores like Baron Corbin while Claudio Castagnoli finally gets to be presented as a legitimate competitor in the upper card by the best wrestling promotion in North America


Bet 3 sheckles he spends more time in tags than being a true singles star (aka consistently being in the TNT or world title pictures)


----------



## Geeee

RapShepard said:


> Bet 3 sheckles he spends more time in tags than being a true singles star (aka consistently being in the TNT or world title pictures)


I don't see a problem with this. Claudio is a great tag team wrestler


----------



## redban

I watched the PPV. They did 3 matches on the pre-show (usually they do just one), so the PPV was able to finish around 11:40.

The show was very good, with great matches. I enjoyed the main-event the most. They were able to use Sting a lot while covering his limitations. Cesaro had a good debut. The crowd was hot for the whole event

The areas of improvement are:

1). After the Cassidy / Ospreay match, some Asian guy came out. Who is that Asian guy?

2). Thunder Rosa vs Toni Storm underdelivered. I feel that Thunder Rosa got too much offense, and fans didn't understand the Dusty Rhodes move that Rosa used to win.

3). After the main-event, they did a run-in segment with Jericho, Kingston, and a bunch of jabronis. I feel the show should have ended simply with Moxley and Tanahashi's handshake

4). I don't know what happened in the Fatal Fourway, but the ending seemed awkward. Why did Adam Cole eat the pin there?

5). The matches seemed to go the predictable route. I feel, especially if this event becomes a yearly occurrence, that they should be willing to do unpredictable outcomes. They should consider allowing an AEW guy to be IWGP champion (or a NJPW guy to be AEW champion).


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

redban said:


> I watched the PPV. They did 3 matches on the pre-show (usually they do just one), so the PPV was able to finish around 11:40.
> 
> The show was very good, with great matches. I enjoyed the main-event the most. They were able to use Sting a lot while covering his limitations. Cesaro had a good debut. The crowd was hot for the whole event
> 
> The areas of improvement are:
> 
> 1). After the Cassidy / Ospreay match, some Asian guy came out. Who is that Asian guy?
> 
> 2). Thunder Rosa vs Toni Storm underdelivered. I feel that Thunder Rosa got too much offense, and fans didn't understand the Dusty Rhodes move that Rosa used to win.
> 
> 3). After the main-event, they did a run-in segment with Jericho, Kingston, and a bunch of jabronis. I feel the show should have ended simply with Moxley and Tanahashi's handshake
> 
> 4). I don't know what happened in the Fatal Fourway, but the ending seemed awkward. Why did Adam Cole eat the pin there?
> 
> 5). The matches seemed to go the predictable route. I feel, especially if this event becomes a yearly occurrence, that they should be willing to do unpredictable outcomes. They should consider allowing an AEW guy to be IWGP champion (or a NJPW guy to be AEW champion).


The Asian guy was Shibi Lee - Bruce Lee’s grandson

he’s a MMA guy who holds the record for doing indian squats while eating hotdogs


----------



## Randy Lahey

Sabre, White, Ospreay would all be big stars in the US. I’m sure Tony is wondering how to sign them but also at same time not piss off NJPW bc given the caliber of these shows and the fan interest in them - they are for sure going to do more. It’s a license to print money.

Last night really showcased how awesome great wrestling is in front of a hot smart crowd. I think that atmosphere was the best PPV AEW has ever done. And how refreshing was listening to Kevin Kelly too. Perfect wrestling show last night.


----------



## Mr316

Randy Lahey said:


> Sabre, White, Ospreay would all be big stars in the US. I’m sure Tony is wondering how to sign them but also at same time not piss off NJPW bc given the caliber of these shows and the fan interest in them - they are for sure going to do more. It’s a license to print money.
> 
> Last night really showcased how awesome great wrestling is in front of a hot smart crowd. I think that atmosphere was the best PPV AEW has ever done. And how refreshing was listening to Kevin Kelly too. Perfect wrestling show last night.


well said Randy! Great fucking show last night!


----------



## Outlaw91

Don't get too much hope about signing ZSJ, he is living the Japanese lifestyle now, he moved his residence there before pandemic and he also started to speak Japanese. NJPW is slowly building him since they signed him in 2017 as one of their top gajins. He's a NJPW lifer but some tours in the USA are possible.


----------



## Geeee

AEW should push Angelico as a "we've got Zack Sabre Jr. at home" He's got a very similar style with a little more high flying.


----------



## Outlaw91

redban said:


> 1). After the Cassidy / Ospreay match, some Asian guy came out. Who is that Asian guy?


Katsuyori Shibata, he almost died in the ring in a match with Okada in 2017 but still completed the match. He's also a former mixed martial artist and he is known for his brutal matches. 
Since the injury he runs the NJPW LA Dojo but he also works at slowly returning to action. They call him The Wrestler.


----------



## Matthew Castillo

Outlaw91 said:


> Don't get too much hope about signing ZSJ, he is living the Japanese lifestyle now, he moved his residence there before pandemic and he also started to speak Japanese. NJPW is slowly building him since they signed him in 2017 as one of their top gajins. He's a NJPW lifer but some tours in the USA are possible.


I could maybe see him like Omega where he leaves after he's done everything a gaijin can do in Japan.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

The XL 2 said:


> I don't think one Japanese person won on this card, lmao.


*The STARDOM girls better stay FAR away. I can't imagine Tam Nakano losing to Ruby Soho in a 12 minute shit show.*


----------



## Outlaw91

Matthew Castillo said:


> I could maybe see him like Omega where he leaves after he's done everything a gaijin can do in Japan.


He's too committed to show everyone that the Sabreism is superior to the Strong style but who knows. I will definitely want to see him in AEW more.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The Legit Lioness said:


> *The STARDOM girls better stay FAR away. I can't imagine Tam Nakano losing to Ruby Soho in a 12 minute shit show.*


the media scrums will be epic


----------



## Geeee

The Legit Lioness said:


> *The STARDOM girls better stay FAR away. I can't imagine Tam Nakano losing to Ruby Soho in a 12 minute shit show.*


I did like the Tam Nakano superfan that was holding up a banner for the entirety of The Forbidden Door PPV, despite her having nothing to do with the show.


----------



## Outlaw91

Geeee said:


> I did like the Tam Nakano superfan that was holding up a banner for the entirety of The Forbidden Door PPV, despite her having nothing to do with the show.


She could have raised the quality and the interest in the women's match for sure.


----------



## DammitChrist

Again, Japanese talents in YOSHI-HASHI, Hirooki Goto, Minoru Suzuki, and Shingo Takagi all *won* their respective matches last night.

Will Ospreay and Jay White both technically count too since they're NJPW talents.

The NJPW/Japanese guys got their wins too.


----------



## Outlaw91

The show was that good that I am going to watch it again.


----------



## Geeee

Outlaw91 said:


> She could have raised the quality and the interest in the women's match for sure.


I thought this match was okay, just kind of overshadowed by a lot of the other stuff on the card. Thunder Rosa did kind of squash Toni though. I do hope that Stardom is involved in the next Forbidden Door PPV, or at least they do some sort of inter-promotional women's match to fit the theme. I would probably try to bring in Kairi, since everyone in a smark crowd would recognize her.


----------



## fabi1982

Honestly I was surprised by how much I liked most of the stuff.

PWG Bucks are just the best Bucks.
Cesaro is very much in the correct place now, great to see him again and the match was good itself.
Even fatty Eddie didnt bother me too much, fun little tag.
4way for the nth title in AEW was good, but not sure why Pac won, but anyways, match was good.
4way for the IWGP title was good as well, Okada is just so good, same with Jay. And honest for Jay to spot the concussion on Cole just shows how professional these NJPW guys are!!
OC/Will was match of the night, even with too many kickouts, but Will is just a great performer and OC is OC. Shibata sighting, always goosebumps.

It is the perfect mix of PWG/NJPW and ex WWE guys with a little spritzer of AEW  My little hardcore-heart was warm all the way through. Now back to boring Dynamite


----------



## Outlaw91

One person that deserves a lot of credit for helping keep things coherent for everyone watching was Kevin Kelly. His explanations were spot on and easy to learn. Taz and Excalibur also did a good job and it was smart to have special guests. The announcing was brilliantly done.


----------



## CovidFan

fabi1982 said:


> Now back to boring Dynamite


I'd normally think this but Blood and Guts should be a bunch of fun so I'm optimistic here


----------



## BigMacAttack44

fabi1982 said:


> Now back to boring Dynamite


THIS....is why i don't like new Japan. Right here


----------



## CovidFan

BigMacAttack44 said:


> THIS....is why i don't like new Japan. Right here


Yeah, how dare they put on a night of great matches!!! Surprised you're still reading since you're done with AEW now


----------



## Randy Lahey

Outlaw91 said:


> One person that deserves a lot of credit for helping keep things coherent for everyone watching was Kevin Kelly. His explanations were spot on and easy to learn. Taz and Excalibur also did a good job and it was smart to have special guests. The announcing was brilliantly done.


Kelly made me think how much more I’d enjoy Dynamite if he was full time and JR was gone.

I also think Taz adds more than Tony Schivone. The announce team was a huge improvement. Kelly called the action similar to how Joe Rogan does MMA. Calling it like a legit sporting contest and I personally prefer that in a match focused promotion


----------



## Outlaw91

CovidFan said:


> Yeah, how dare they put on a night of great matches!!! Surprised you're still reading since you're done with AEW now


Yeah, I don't see what's the problem. It was a good business opportunity for both parties involved as image, financially and to build a better working relationship for the future. 
It was something exciting in the middle of the usual things, sports fans usually love occasions like this. Do you think UFC or Pride fans wouldn't want those two to collide? Like having someone like Fedor Emelianenko challenge for the UFC Heavyweight title in his prime?


----------



## 3venflow

Thank you GOAT.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1541469463010332673


----------



## deadcool

Randy Lahey said:


> Sabre, White, Ospreay would all be big stars in the US. I’m sure Tony is wondering how to sign them but also at same time not piss off NJPW bc given the caliber of these shows and the fan interest in them - they are for sure going to do more. It’s a license to print money.
> 
> Last night really showcased how awesome great wrestling is in front of a hot smart crowd. I think that atmosphere was the best PPV AEW has ever done. And how refreshing was listening to Kevin Kelly too. Perfect wrestling show last night.


Agree with everything you said.

I had no idea that Kevin Kelly was such a great commentator. He's infinitely better than that idiot Cole and that Pat McAfee moron.


----------



## 3venflow

Outlaw91 said:


> Don't get too much hope about signing ZSJ, he is living the Japanese lifestyle now, he moved his residence there before pandemic and he also started to speak Japanese. NJPW is slowly building him since they signed him in 2017 as one of their top gajins. He's a NJPW lifer but some tours in the USA are possible.


I dunno - no one was as engaged with the Japanese lifestyle as Kenny and he moved. The American lifestyle has a way of pulling wrestlers. I'm not saying ZSJ would jump, nor Ospreay or White, but I think it isn't impossible. Same goes for Cobb, who turned down AEW in 2020. All four would be fantastic in AEW. Hell, even El Phantasmo seemed to match up with the Bucks perfectly and could do things in AEW.

However, one wrong move and this entire relationship could go up in flames. I feel like if any of New Japan's current gaijin stars want to jump, they need to make it clear that it is a lifestyle choice and that they haven't been 'tapped up' by AEW.

I feel like Jay White could be the most open to a move in future. He seemed to enjoy his extended stay in America and was sat by TK at the media scrum last night.

What AEW should try and do is get Takeshita on a permanent deal. DDT/CyberFight are probably easier to deal with and less likely to blow up if one of their guys decides to chase the American wrestling dream. If AEW can create a self-made Japanese star in Takeshita, they can dangle him like a carrot before New Japan and offer him for extended periods. Of all the younger heavies in Japan, he has the most Okada-like potential I have seen.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

3venflow said:


> I dunno - no one was as engaged with the Japanese lifestyle as Kenny and he moved. The American lifestyle has a way of pulling wrestlers. I'm not saying ZSJ would jump, nor Ospreay or White, but I think it isn't impossible. Same goes for Cobb, who turned down AEW in 2020. All four would be fantastic in AEW.
> 
> However, one wrong move and this entire relationship could go up in flames. I feel like if any of New Japan's current gaijin stars want to jump, they need to make it clear that it is a lifestyle choice and that they haven't been 'tapped up' by AEW.
> 
> I feel like Jay White could be the most open to a move in future. He seemed to enjoy his extended stay in America and was sat by TK at the media scrum last night.
> 
> What AEW should try and do is get Takeshita on a permanent deal. DDT/CyberFight are probably easier to deal with and less likely to blow up if one of their guys decides to chase the American wrestling dream. If AEW can create a self-made Japanese star in Takeshita, they can dangle him like a carrot before New Japan and offer him for extended periods. Of all the younger heavies in Japan, he has the most Okada-like potential I have seen.


i think joint seasonal contracts is the answer TBH

your home promotion has you 6 to 9 months depending, and the other gets you 3 months

or shared contracts or something.

some of these guys want to go to japan for a tour or two, some of those guys want to come to the US

They should just sit down and make it happen


----------



## Error_404

Watching it again. 
What a strange finish of the 4 way match. Was Okada supposed to connect with the Rainmaker and Cole fcked up??


----------



## Chan Hung

Error_404 said:


> Watching it again.
> What a strange finish of the 4 way match. Was Okada supposed to connect with the Rainmaker and Cole fcked up??


That's what we are not sure about. I saw a dropkick to the face on Cole and after he was pretty much done.


----------



## Chan Hung

Randy Lahey said:


> Kelly made me think how much more I’d enjoy Dynamite if he was full time and JR was gone.
> 
> I also think Taz adds more than Tony Schivone. The announce team was a huge improvement. Kelly called the action similar to how Joe Rogan does MMA. Calling it like a legit sporting contest and I personally prefer that in a match focused promotion


Get rid of Excalibur and replace him with Taz please. Excalibur ruins the show.


----------



## fabi1982

CovidFan said:


> I'd normally think this but Blood and Guts should be a bunch of fun so I'm optimistic here


I will keep my excitement low, especially after last years B/Gs. Anyways I enjoyed the PPV so I want to keep that memory


----------



## WSE

I enjoyed the show. Excellent wrestling event.

I did have some issue with the brawl at the end. Forbidden Door is the marquee event and the end of it shouldn’t have been used to advertise a tv match for Dynamite. And Tanahashi was just laying there. Not a way to end that event.


----------



## Prosper

The Supershow last night was fuckin great. Fun wrestling all around.

Unfortunate that the 4 Way had to end so abruptly with Adam Cole's concussion but it was still pretty damn good. Jay White was obviously winning. Okada was over AF. The Mox/Tanahashi Main event was great, though the result was predictable. The brawl afterwards wasn't needed though.

MY BOY PAC!!! Finally winning his first AEW gold. The Fatal 4 Way slapped. He definitely deserves it. Black doesn't rep the Netherlands given his character so it would have been weird for him to win it, and Miro had a pretty long TNT title reign, but looked really dominant here. Miro vs HOB feud incoming. PAC was the right choice. Seems like he's finally staying in the U.S.

Sting continues to show us why he will remain a legend. Fun stuff there.

OC and Ospreay stole the show as I knew they would. A+ stuff. Thunder Rosa vs Toni Storm was also pretty good, but kind of ended flat. Storm didn't get much offense in.

Loved the Jericho/Suzuki/Guevara vs Kingston/Yuta/Umino match. Had the crowd hot. JAS winning was the right move seeing as they're definitely losing Blood and Guts this Wednesday.

We all knew it would be Claudio to take Bryan's place. The guy got a MONSTER pop. Great match with ZSJ. He's so damn good at the technical aspect.

FTR winning the IWGP Tag Titles popped me. They're in God mode right now and this HAS to lead to a unification match with the Young Bucks at All Out. All 4 titles on the line.

What a damn show. Much better than Double or Nothing and up there with Revolution and All Out.

*Overall: 9/10*




Whoanma said:


> @Prosper he made it.


----------



## Geert Wilders

This the hardest ever AEW pic


----------



## Prosper

Geert Wilders said:


> This the hardest ever AEW pic


Another sweet one with Jay White


----------



## Jbardo37

It was great to see PAC win a title, he deserves it.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Pics… they go hard


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

DING DONG! Look who's kicking the forbidden door down! Its Bayley!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

TeamFlareZakk said:


> DING DONG! Look who's kicking the forbidden door down! Its Bayley!
> View attachment 126344


more will follow, it can’t be stopped

people are clearly jumping for less money, so it has to be something else - most likely environment

Bayley is close to FTR, i always figured she would jump at some point

just like i think New Day will eventually


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

LifeInCattleClass said:


> more will follow, it can’t be stopped
> 
> people are clearly jumping for less money, so it has to be something else - most likely environment
> 
> Bayley is close to FTR, i always figured she would jump at some point
> 
> just like i think New Day will eventually


With the way WWE is foolishly going with pushing jobbers like Bianca Belair and Ronda Rousey over great women such as Bayley that made the WWE womens division great, MAYBE! It could happen! We will have to see!


----------



## 3venflow

Round two, LFG!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1541538500041777152


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

3venflow said:


> Round two, LFG!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1541538500041777152


Hopefully that means Kenny Omega is returning!


----------



## Sad Panda

3venflow said:


> Round two, LFG!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1541538500041777152


Hell yes. Bring this shit to the Tokyo Dome. That event would be WILD.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Tbf, AEW making a move to draw that Japan crowd actually might be a good idea! Especially when WWE is just awful with how they connect with the Japanese demographics and are totally gonna regret cancelling that NXT Japan thing Triple H wanted to start.


----------



## Chairshot620

I was there, the show was great and the crowd was hot. Best matches were the opener, triple threat tag, ZSJ match, and IWGP fatal four way.

A brawl between a patron and security broke out during the Mox v Tanahashi match. The dude punched a security guard, Mox put Tana in a rest hold while the crowd gave the violator “you fucked up” chants. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MaseMan

Not much to add at this point, but the show was better than I expected going in. Orange vs Ospreay was a show stealer, and made Cassidy look like a legit main event threat, in spite of losing. 

Too bad the finish of the four-way had to be changed on the fly, apparently, due to Cole getting hurt. It was a strong bout otherwise.

I also liked that Pac won the All Atlantic Title. I hadn't expected that (figured it would be Malakai or Miro). He deserves it though.


----------



## Chairshot620

PAC winning was huge for me too. Well deserved.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RainmakerV2

3venflow said:


> Thank you GOAT.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1541469463010332673



Imagine thanking him instead of the guy that SINGLE HANDEDLY sold out MSG and the United Center.


----------



## burtchensen

im still blown away by that show. This is why i love wrestling!


----------



## zorori

I bought this on NJPW World, so I could use it for some listening practice.

I presume Cole was injured. That was confusing... especially with Japanese commentary 

I skipped a bunch of matches, but I have to say, the Japanese commentary team seemed to really enjoy the event -- and they were going crazy over Orange Cassidy.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

zorori said:


> I bought this on NJPW World, so I could use it for some listening practice.
> 
> I skipped a bunch of matches, but I have to say, the Japanese commentary team seemed to really enjoy the event -- and they were going crazy over Orange Cassidy.


i’ve been seeing a lot of clips about their OC commentary xD

i knew OC would be the right kind of weird for Japanese fans


----------



## Gwi1890

WSE said:


> I enjoyed the show. Excellent wrestling event.
> 
> I did have some issue with the brawl at the end. Forbidden Door is the marquee event and the end of it shouldn’t have been used to advertise a tv match for Dynamite. And Tanahashi was just laying there. Not a way to end that event.


yes this annoyed me to it should have been
Hand shake and show of mutual respect between Tanahashi and Mox


----------



## mazzah20

Excellent show. 

Forbidden Door II will be even bigger.

Few notes
-Loved Cesaro vs. ZSJ. You just want ZSJ to get his ass handed to him. While at the same time, love the way that the match was building that Cesaro was bringing the power but you felt that Sabre was gradually breaking him down and wearing him out. If Cesaro wasn't debuting and then heading into Blood&Guts, then I would have totally bought a ZSJ win.

-Should think about getting a 5v5 Survivor Series match next year. If there is one show for AEW to steal a gimmick, it is this one.

-Talking about stealing a gimmick, I don't think WWE have Deadly Game trademarked. That's totally one to adopt for AEW. Imagine a Deadly Game Forbidden Door.

-How good was it when Shibata music hit!?

-Ospreay is incredible, but you already knew that.


----------



## zorori

I think this crossover might work well for the Owen Hart tournament. It would really give the tournament a push in prestige and the build up would be simple.

I’d even toss in some ROH presence if thats finally up and running.

As a PPV it could be rather neat and guys can easily be protected after the first round if the tournament is a one night event (say 8 guys). Maybe put the”Intercontinental” title on the line (assuming that it’s meant to be defended outside AEW)


----------



## Moonlight_drive

So I skipped through the ppv. 
That Suzuki guy still needs to go. 
FTR won, that match was quite entertaining. 
Jay White sucks on the mic.
The 4 way was good enough. I've no idea who the other guy was.
I skipped the Young Bucks match, because Young Bucks.
Rosa won, boring.
Ospreay won, good.
Good to see Cesaro back. I dont care for ZSJ.
Jay White won. Cole was injured during the end of the match. I'm no fan of Cole, but that sucks. 
Main event was decent, nothing special. Ofcourse we saw a brawl after the match...


----------



## Scuba Steve

Congratulations to Pac on finally getting some gold, well deserved. Hopefully a quick turnaround first title defense is coming either this week or next.


----------



## Moxmania55

Wow this ppv was too good and i say this as someone who doesnt watch njpw only aew and didnt know half the guys.After watching it i feel like i have to give njpw a shot especialy with g1 coming up next.


----------



## DammitChrist

Moxmania55 said:


> Wow this ppv was too good and i say this as someone who doesnt watch njpw only aew and didnt know half the guys.After watching it i feel like i have to give njpw a shot especialy with g1 coming up next.


That’s a great call with watching the G1 tournament!

It’s the biggest, and the most competitive annual tournament in professional wrestling.

The C-Block looks to be the most promising one out of the 4 blocks (which is the first time that they’ve ever done more than 2 blocks btw).

That particular block has Hiroshi Tanahashi, Tetsuya Naito, Zack Sabre Jr., KENTA, and Hirooki Goto all being in it.

This means that ALL of those men will end up facing each other at some point in this month-long tournament 

The G1 tournament will begin on July 16th btw


----------



## BornBad

Adam Cole got concussion a after the dropkick it's obvious

Just after the ring bell you can see Jay told the ref to check Cole


----------



## RockettotheCrockett

Got a lot to say about this but most people have covered the various matches and what they thought of it. I just wanted to say that it was a bloody miracle that they could pull this off. With the injuries mounting up I think what ultimately saved it was a fairly large roster.

Secondly if there was one criticism and this is for most AEW matches, is that please try to keep the matches at least a little realistic. There were so many spotfests where the wrestlers somehow gain huge superpowers and kick out of 'NUMEROUS' signature moves and finishers where you would normally expect them not to. I know TK loves his lengthy matches but it's gotta be done in a more organic way. 

Lastly, I think my favorite match was the Mid-Atlantic four way with PAC finally winning some gold. It sort of reminded me of the Triple Threat Match from Wrestlemania XX where Benoit won via submission.


----------



## DammitChrist

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1541910769956261889


----------



## TripleG

Finally watched the show today and, top to bottom, I enjoyed it. There were too many multi-person spotfests and the injuries really impacted a show that could have been special. Despite those issues, AEW was able to come through and put together a solid crossover show. 


The PreShow matches were completely serviceable and fine at warming up the crowd before the big show began.
The Opening six man tag was a hot opener and it was fun seeing Kingston and Suzuki interact with each other
I really wish Roppongi Vice was not in the Tag Title match and we just got a straight up old school tag match between FTR and OKhan/Cobb. The match was still good action packed fun regardless, but I would have preferred having less bodies in there.
The All Atlantic Title four way was fun, but again, it was bodies being thrown around and despite him taking the opportunity and running with it, I would have much rather had Iishi in there to slug it out with Miro over having Clark Connors in there. Nice to see PAC win it.
The second Trios match was fun mainly just to see Sting being crazy. What can I say? I'm a mark for the guy.
The Women's Match felt like it didn't belong on this card since it was a standard AEW match and not AEW Vs. Outsider. I've heard they tried to get someone from STARDOM but nobody had visas. In any case, the match was fine, but felt out of place on this card.
Ospreay Vs. Orange was a great display of what both men bring to the table. Ospreay is really something special, kind of like the new AJ Styles.
Claudio being the mystery guy was not a huge surprise, but it was a welcomed reveal. He looked great in there and he had a nice match with one of my favorite workers today, ZSJ.
I really really REALLY felt like we should have gotten Okada Vs. Hangman 1 on 1 and maybe Cole Vs. White for the title. Cramming them all into a four way undercut the importance of the guys involved and the championship. We got some good action out of the four, but sadly, the injury to Cole resulted in an anti-climactic finish (which JR himself said while at the booth). This one was kind of a dropped ball.
The main event was great and hard hitting fun. Mox winning was never in doubt for me, but he had a great match with Tanahashi. The set up for Blood and Guts at the end and even throughout the show really highlighted the idea that this show didn't really count for much and the real AEW storylines were coming soon.

So yeah, good and fun card with plenty of action, but it isn't a favorite of mine. I give AEW a ton of credit for being able to put something together with all of those injuries that have been plaguing them lately.


----------



## Chan Hung

Moonlight_drive said:


> So I skipped through the ppv.
> That Suzuki guy still needs to go.


I like Suzuki. Reminds me of a grumpy old grandpa.


----------



## Error_404

NJPW uploaded this fantastic Okada-Tanahashi match from 2019. Those who want to see more of their work should watch this.


----------



## redban

Meltzer star ratings: every match got at least 4 stars except Rosa vs Storm


Chris Jericho, Sammy Guevara & Minoru Suzuki vs. Shota Umino, Wheeler Yuta & Eddie Kingston – ****3/4
FTR vs. United Empire vs. Roppongi Vice – ****1/2
PAC vs. Miro vs. Clark Connors vs. Malakai Black – ****1/2
Darby Allin, Shingo Takagi & Sting vs. The Young Bucks & El Phantasmo – ****1/2
Thunder Rosa vs. Toni Storm – ***1/2
Will Ospreay vs. Orange Cassidy – ****3/4
Jay White vs. Kazuchika Okada vs. Adam Cole vs. Adam Page – ****1/2
Jon Moxley vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi – ****1/2


----------



## DammitChrist

Yep, those match ratings are pretty similar to mine.

Dave Meltzer knows what’s up.

He *gets* professional wrestling


----------



## RainmakerV2

Meltzer is high af.


----------



## AJstylesLad

redban said:


> Meltzer star ratings: every match got at least 4 stars except Rosa vs Storm
> 
> 
> Chris Jericho, Sammy Guevara & Minoru Suzuki vs. Shota Umino, Wheeler Yuta & Eddie Kingston – ****3/4
> FTR vs. United Empire vs. Roppongi Vice – ****1/2
> PAC vs. Miro vs. Clark Connors vs. Malakai Black – ****1/2
> Darby Allin, Shingo Takagi & Sting vs. The Young Bucks & El Phantasmo – ****1/2
> Thunder Rosa vs. Toni Storm – ***1/2
> Will Ospreay vs. Orange Cassidy – ****3/4
> Jay White vs. Kazuchika Okada vs. Adam Cole vs. Adam Page – ****1/2
> Jon Moxley vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi – ****1/2


I agree with most


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

99 pages on this MFer

more than WWE Hell in a Cell and Backlash official threads combined

as the self-proclaimed representative of VS, I want to Thank TK on behalf of the wrestling world and give him a big olde hug


----------



## 3venflow

Forbidden Door is currently ranked as the second-best AEW PPV on Cagematch, with All Out 2021 (rated the joint second-best American PPV of all time with MITB 2011, behind first-placed WM X-7) still on top.

All Out 2021 - *9.55*
Forbidden Door 2022 - *9.27*
Double or Nothing 2019 - *9.11*
Full Gear 2021 - *9.00*
Full Gear 2020 - *8.91*
Revolution 2022 - *8.90*
Double or Nothing 2021 - *8.79*
Revolution 2020 - *8.56*
Double or Nothing 2020 - *8.43*
Full Gear 2019 - *8.15*
All Out 2019 - *8.08*
Double or Nothing 2022 - *7.62*
Revolution 2021 - *6.92*
All Out 2020 - *5.85*


----------



## 3venflow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1544017402597294081


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

3venflow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1544017402597294081


fucking righttt!

Shingo and Naito - would love to see both in singles or faction wars

forbidden door really started something i feel


----------



## DammitChrist

This is kinda related, but this morning's NJPW event was the first time in AT LEAST several months that all 5 members of Los Ingobernables de Japon (Tetsuya Naito + Shingo Takagi + SANADA + Hiromu Takahashi + BUSHI) teamed up together in a tag match.

It was a great treat to see them all finally team up together after a while, and that tag match was unsurprisingly pretty damn good too!

Anyway, I freaking love all those guys. Yes, that includes BUSHI. I enjoy watching him perform too 

Hopefully, all 5 LIJ members end up competing in the next Forbidden Door event.

Edit:

The 5 LIJ members faced the team of CHAOS (Kazuchika Okada + Tomohiro Ishii), Alex Zayne, Ryusuke Taguchi, and Master Wato in case anyone wants to check out that thrilling tag match from earlier this morning


----------



## 3venflow

Great-O-Khan is not very happy about what went down at Forbidden Door.


----------



## Outlaw91

3venflow said:


> Great-O-Khan is not very happy about what went down at Forbidden Door.
> 
> View attachment 127050
> View attachment 127051


If TK is planning to have an on screen character, he should bring in The Great O as his bodyguard. They can present him as a distant cousin from Japan.


----------



## Prized Fighter

3venflow said:


> Great-O-Khan is not very happy about what went down at Forbidden Door.
> 
> View attachment 127050
> View attachment 127051


I am starting to see why MJF likes him. 🤣


----------

